#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-05-16
<wolfger> party?
<rick_h__> pretty much
<rick_h__> monday party
<wolfger> Had to deal with issues that resulted from my Sunday work, made 500% worse by the fact that our system is just plain shitty to begin with.
<wolfger> I can't even begin to imagine how the system was allowed to be so bad in the first place, or why nobody cares enough to fix it, but it turns every relatively minor problem into an omgwtfbbq problem
<brousch> wolfger: job security
<wolfger> job discouragement
 * ColonelPanic001 watches the shuttle launch
<ColonelPanic001> 3 minutes to go
<rick_h__> man, snapl isn't around
<rick_h__> man, we need to raise funds to get a twit brick: https://www.brickorder.com/twit/
<rick_h__> come on, we want a big brick with the lococast logo on it
<greg-g> ColonelPanic001: ditto
<ColonelPanic001> think this is the first time I've watched one live
<rick_h__> linky!
<ColonelPanic001> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/ustream.html
<greg-g> ColonelPanic001: second for me, I think, but this one is a bit more special
<greg-g> I *almost* wish it would have been delayed a few more days when I'll be down in Orlando on Wed/thurs
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<greg-g> hell, remove the almost, I do wish I could have seen it in person
<ColonelPanic001> I don't know, to be honest, seeing it in person on the ground probably wouldn't be seeing much. It'd be cool to "see it with my own eyes", but a couple minutes goes and it's over pretty uick and out of sight anyway
<greg-g> ColonelPanic001: yeah, but seeing that exhaust trail go speeding up and then curve out is just neat
<rick_h__> yea, Jim McQ was talking about it at a CHC recently
<rick_h__> they saw one from about 5mi away
<ColonelPanic001> nice
<rick_h__> sounds like the most interesting thing is seeing it, but not hearing it
<rick_h__> for a long time
<ColonelPanic001> don't get me wrong, if I was down there, I'd go, too
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> 13,500 mph, good god
<greg-g> going at over Mach 17
<ColonelPanic001> yeah. It's mind-blowing how fast they go from on the ground to being what a layman like me would call "in space"
<ColonelPanic001> just "boom" and they're there
<wolfger> ColonelPanic001: First one you've watched live? You really know how to procrastinate, don'cha?
<ColonelPanic001> :P
<wolfger> greg-g: it'd be cool to "feel it". Visually, the TV/monitor is the best show, but there's no rumble.
<rick_h__> why does it sound like I missed the launch on this?
<wolfger> OK, what's with the TWiT Brick House?
<rick_h__> they're building a wall by the entry way where you buy a brick as part of raising $$ for the new studio
<rick_h__> think lococast.net with a big logo on a big brick would look good in there :)
<wolfger> It would.
<rick_h__> but $640 is a bit much, that's what it would cost us to get our t-shirts
<greg-g> wolfger: yeah, and I can watch the video later :)
<wolfger> 3D is nothing compared to VR.... movie studios need to figure out how to include physical and aromatic stimuli into their movies
<ColonelPanic001> how sad that when I see a shuttle launch, it reminds me of the 60s and whatnot. I mean, travelling through f'ing space should not be something I think of as "back in the old days"
<ColonelPanic001> it's f'ing SPACE
<wolfger> Space: The BTDT Frontier
<ColonelPanic001> VR and 3D are nothing compared to a goddamn plot. They need to learn to incorporate a goddamn plot in their movies.
<wolfger> ColonelPanic001: that's just crazy talk
<wolfger> next you'll be asking them not to rehash old movies
<ColonelPanic001> I'll take a grainy black and white movie with good writing over Transformers any day
<wolfger> I don't know... some days I just want to see Megan Fox bending over the hood of a car....
<ColonelPanic001> that takes 10 seconds.
<brousch> wolfger: there's a whole genre of movies for that
<ColonelPanic001> I have the internet for porn.
<brousch> i see ColonelPanic001 is an expert in that genre
 * ColonelPanic001 nods
<wolfger> how can snap-l not be here?
<wolfger> He needs to see this: http://shirt.woot.com/shirts/gozerhead
<wolfger> Man dies due to being stupid; police and media blame internet instead. http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/05/15/australia.planking.death/index.html?hpt=Sbin
<rick_h__> ok, had to look this thing up
<rick_h__> and the 'planking' is stupid that is all
<rick_h__> let the morons winnow themselves away I say
<binbrain> good news is if the planking photo goes bad there will be an audience for the aftermath photo as well
<brousch> rick_h__: i guess my online barcamp session grid viewer technically works already: http://waznex-server.appspot.com
<brousch> it just displays the most recently uploaded photo
<rick_h__> cool
<brousch> now i just have to make it better
<rick_h__> hah, that's always the fun part
<brousch> the mobile app will take the picture and send it right to the server, so it avoids having to take a picture, visit a web page, click upload, browse your gallery for the photo, select it
<rick_h__> and then store it locally for quick repeat access?
<_stink_> heh, file a feature request!
<brousch> no local storage
<rick_h__> boooo, what about all that "lack of internet" talk :P
<brousch> for offiline visit the physical board
<rick_h__> bah, we want OCR and local cache with audio search ability
<brousch> heh
<brousch> well i'm considering slicing the photo up by column
<rick_h__> you should test what google docs does for parsing it
<rick_h__> be curious if it can actually make anything decent from it
<brousch> i might learn how at tonight's grpug: SimpleCV - open source machine vision with python
<brousch> google docs only recognizes fonts
<brousch> i tried it a week or two ago
<rick_h__> gotcha
<brousch> slicing it by column would make it really useful on a tiny screen
<rick_h__> definitely
<brousch> column is time slot, row is room
<greg-g> I've heard good things about SimpleCV from the Ingenuitas guys http://ingenuitas.com/
<brousch> greg-g: that's who's presenting tonight
<greg-g> oh, awesome!
<brousch> i guess he's in holland for a month or so
<wolfger> rick_h__++ (re: winnowing)
<rick_h__> nice, GRPUG is 4th result for "simplecv python" search in google for me
<wolfger> I find it sad that society has moved away from that concept...
<greg-g> huh, they have a new team member, Katherine
<brousch> rick_h__: hah, that's awesome
<rick_h__> oh, nate is a dev on this?
<rick_h__> interesting
<brousch> nate oostendorp
<brousch> you know him?
<rick_h__> man I hate SF ui, ugh
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h__> so his sister is a best friend of my wife
<rick_h__> they went to med school together where I worked
<rick_h__> so know his sister, etc
<rick_h__> I interviewed with him for 20min in the strangest interview I've ever had a while ago
<greg-g> haha, awesome
<rick_h__> yea, after I failed to get in, met him in person at this sisters house warming party...kind of strange
<rick_h__> /this/his/g
<greg-g> oh I bet
<rick_h__> heh, only time I interviewed and didn't ge the job, not that I'm bitter or anything :P
<brousch> one of the other guys is bringing people from gentex, so he might even get some business out of the presentation
<brousch> rick_h__ wasn't awesome enough for them? now i'm scared
<greg-g> rick_h__: :P
<rick_h__> anyway, looks like an interesting thing
<rick_h__> brousch: heh, well I think I'd have done fine, but yea...
<brousch> the strangest interview i had was in the basemnt of an ann arbor apartment back in 1998 or 1999. it was a startup that scraped the USA today web site for baseball stats and packaged them for fantasy baseball. the guys are probably millionaires by now
<wolfger> or in court
<wolfger> although I believe the courts already ruled that stats aren't proprietary, the MLB is rather agressive in protecting anything it views as "it's property"
<brousch> heh
<greg-g> what is snap-l up to today?
<greg-g> he's taking weird photos: https://identi.ca/attachment/45528874
<rick_h__> belated anniversary celbration
<rick_h__> up at frakenmuth for a few days
<rick_h__> lol, that pic is a winner
<greg-g> awesome
<wolfger> JoDee's sense of humor FTW
<wolfger> not a chance in hell I could get a pic of my wife wearing that hat... or live to tell the tale if I did.
<brousch> tequila
<rick_h__> "to enable stupid picture mode, please apply tequila"
<rick_h__> yea, that works for most wives :P
<brousch> hm, when did oreilly ebook start coming in APK?
<rick_h__> apk?
<rick_h__> I know they've had a few ebooks as apps, but meh
<rick_h__> hah, playbook recall time
<rick_h__> go go BB with your bad self
<brousch> hm, not all of them are apk, only about 1/2 of mine
<brousch> rick_h__: don't taunt. i'm sure tjagoda is already depressed enough
<jrwren> you never owned pretty hate machine?
 * wolfger resists (barely) the temptation to taunt tjagoda
<rick_h__> lol, I love the web: http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/05/11/angry-birds-for-chrome-already-hacked-unlocking-all-levels/
<greg-g> rick_h__: yeah, saw that when I was looking for tips on getting all of the "chrome balls" this weekend
 * greg-g isn't addicted, promise
<rick_h__> greg-g: yea, I didn't have to complete the whole android app either :/
<rick_h__> fortunately I think I got most of it out of my system then
<rick_h__> just love the web side though. View source, change stuff, cheat away
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> yeah, fun stuff
<rick_h__> webdevs Blazeix, widox, n0p_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8SS-rUEZPg&feature=player_embedded
<rick_h__> some yummy new features in there and some I didn't know they had added
<tjagoda> brousch/rick_h/wolfger: BBerry recalled them while they were still in the distribution channel
<tjagoda> Consumers pretty much unaffected
<rick_h__> I think most playbooks are still in the distribution channel :)
<tjagoda> That's just trolling right there =P
<rick_h__> you know it
<tjagoda> Least it's not like an iPhone, where I have to "hold it right" to get signal? =P
<brousch> does it even get 3G signal?
<tjagoda> Nah, those launch in a bit
<tjagoda> (Hopefully I wont have to "hold it right" to get 3G signal, or I'll never get the end of that.(
<tjagoda> that.) *
<brousch> so even if you hold it right, you don't signal
<brousch> iphone > bbpad
<tjagoda> iAnything < *
<tjagoda> Especially after they brutally stomped iFlow out of business
<greg-g> horrible name, iFlow
<brousch> better than iStoppedUp
<tjagoda> iFlew?
<brousch> iCantPee
<binbrain> does anybody know how the md5sum of a package makes it into the aptitude info?
<binbrain> at 1st I thought it went in the control file or something that builds the deb put its somewhere, but then realized that is impossible
<jrwren> releases.gz includes it IIRC
<jrwren> err, packages.gz
<jrwren> releases includes md5sum of the packages so that it can't be spoofed easily.
<binbrain> jrwren: thanks, that seems right, I guess my problem is that I need the packages.gz after a fresh instal without doing an apt-get update which I believe fetches that packages.gz info
<jrwren> right
<jrwren> its on the CD
<jrwren> do you want me to look up something for you?
<jrwren>  dists/natty/Release shows 2 Packages files on the CD
<binbrain> I see them there, but the problem is that the info in them isn't "merged" or whatever such that if I did a show on the package info I'd get the md5sum
<binbrain> anyhow, I have something to go on, thanks
<jrwren> not sure what you mean.
<jrwren> what are you trying to do?
<binbrain> jrwren: have a fresh install, no apt-get update or anything. I need to right away look at the packages installed and see what their md5sum's are. I noticed that the md5sum: on the package info's are empty
<jrwren> they are?
<binbrain> jrwren: yeah, not sure why
<jrwren> so they are. i wonder if its an apt v. dpkg thing
<binbrain> jrwren: md5sum/SHA* info doesn't get added until the 1st apt-get update
<binbrain> just confirmed that
<brousch> it looks like mono will survive http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2011/May-16.html
<jrwren> mono will survive no matter what.
<jrwren> its open source.
<jrwren> its like saying "what if google fired guido, what would happen to python???"  well, duh... nothing.
<brousch> do not compare your ballmer-infested bastard .NET with my beautiful, pure Python
<jjesse> code is beautiful?
<_stink_> indented to look like a sunset
<ColonelPanic001> ^
<jrwren> snapl!!!
<jrwren>    http://news.perlfoundation.org/2011/05/perl-514.html
<jrwren> he didn't tell me!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-05-17
<rick_h__> https://github.com/skammer/vim-css-color kind of cool
<rick_h__> I hit a bug, but not killer
<wolfger> rick_h__:  I know you've been waiting for this... http://www.linux-mag.com/id/8705/?hq_e=el&hq_m=1252182&hq_l=10&hq_v=1058112737
<rick_h__>    /ignore wolfger
<wolfger> LOL
<wolfger> harsh
<rick_h__> :P
<wolfger> If it's on the command line, it's got to be good, right?
 * rick_h__ looks at emacs and wonders 
<greg-g> you know.....
<greg-g> the event listing itself is pretty nice. I wanted something like that a while ago. Something that would allow me to suck out all the events out of FB and put them in my own calendar
<greg-g> also, it could be the basis for a FB-backup cronjob script
<brousch> wtf. it's a command line program written in php
<greg-g> that part is a big wtf
<rick_h__> it's what you need to use for facebook apps
<greg-g> ahhh
<rick_h__> well, it's the most common supported
<rick_h__> not suprised at all tbh
<greg-g> true true, the apis are there
<rick_h__> FB is very PHP orientated and it's much better supported than other languages
<brousch> well good, they deserve each other
<brousch> facebook and php go together like flies and poop
<greg-g> http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<rick_h__> greg-g: kind of cool isn't it
<rick_h__> JS to rule them all
<greg-g> and then you view-source and realize it is proprietary ;)
<rick_h__> what do you mean?
<rick_h__> in my chrome dev tools I have the option "de-obfucate source"
<greg-g> All rights reserved, can't redistribute or modify the code
<rick_h__> ah, in the license way
<greg-g> its my bailiwick
<rick_h__> yea, gotcha
<rick_h__> whoa, phpmyadmin upgrade went all jquery-ui ized
<wolfger> greg-g: You know, my Android phone auto-sucks calendar events from FB and puts them to my Gcal...
<wolfger> ...or mayber I just think it's on my Gcal because I use my phone calendar 90% of the time? But no, I have birthdays on Gcal for people I've never requested birthdays of.
<greg-g> wolfger: interesting
<rick_h__> greg-g: yea, you need a phone upgrade so you can use bookie mobile
<rick_h__> :P
<brousch> no symbian love for greg-g?
<greg-g> :) I need a phone upgrade for my own sanity sometimes
<rick_h__> well _stink_ tried it in symbian with little love
<brousch> rick_h__: oostendorp seems like a nice guy. i didn't know he was involved early on with slashdot
<rick_h__> brousch: yea, I didn't know when I first heard/etc.
<rick_h__> but funny how small circles the world spins in
<jjesse> nate oostendorp?
<brousch> yes
<jjesse> i've met him before, can't remember where nice guy
<brousch> he presented at grpug last night
<brousch> he has a lot of holland connections
<brousch> went to Hope
<greg-g> what do you think of the Ingenuitas idea?
<brousch> it is interesting. i have no idea if it's viable
<greg-g> yeah
<rick_h__> I think they need a new website with some less horrible fonts :P
<greg-g> yeah, when I mentioned the font issue he was like "Firefox? who uses that anymore?"
<rick_h__> heh, I'm in Chrome
<rick_h__> and I still think it's pretty horrible fonts to read
<greg-g> maybe it is a Mac vs Linux thing?
<rick_h__> meh, he's picked very thin fonts for display
<greg-g> but either way, the people who he has to sell the idea to will be running WinXP+IE7
<rick_h__> this league-gothic font
<rick_h__> I like the glyphish-web bold though
<_stink_> hah, the fonts are bad
<_stink_> and i'm someone who doesn't care about fonts
<rick_h__> lol
<greg-g> the fonts being bad are ironic, given it is a computer vision thing
<wolfger> Hey, it's Mr. Con Chair 2012, tjagoda!
<jjesse> he's the chairman of a convention on conventions?
<brousch> it will be a blackberry-centric convention!
<brousch> bbpads for all!
<wolfger> woot!
<tjagoda> ..you're all paying double.
<tjagoda> =P
<wolfger> It's worth it, to get to harrass you. :-)
<wolfger> Allison was talking about you last night. She says you're turning into Jer...
<wolfger> I don't know where that came from.
<tjagoda> Might have been the series of enraged tweets fueled by the public phonetalker who was in line next to me in subway
<tjagoda> Or it's just the slowly accumulating IT frustration venting =P
<wolfger> That as a ring to it... "SAIFS: Slowly Accumulating IT Frustration Syndrome"
<wolfger> lot of potential wordplays, too. "He's playing it SAIF" or "SAIFty first"
<tjagoda> SAIF
<tjagoda> That would make an excellent website..
 * tjagoda godaddy's
<tjagoda> damn
<tjagoda> saif.com is taken
<tjagoda> =(
<tjagoda> SAIF.org is godaddy held though
<tjagoda> I will make millions.
<tjagoda> And host the site on IIS for irony.
<wolfger> LOL
<wolfger> You know you must do it.
<brousch> iis3 on win98
<wolfger> I think that would be for Rapidly Accumulating IT Frustration
<wolfger> or, rather, Rapidly Accumulating IT Pain.... RAIP
<tjagoda> ESET Smart Security just detected bad broadcom drivers
<tjagoda> wow
<tjagoda> Their teamed together, and it was able to realize that the driver was letting both MAC addresses show over the network
<tjagoda> Nicely done ESET
<tjagoda> Symantec didn't even scan for that shit
<tjagoda> =P
<brousch> http://www.boingboing.net/2011/05/17/life-with-ubuntu-and.html "The problem with writing about switching to Ubuntu is that there's very little to report on, because it is just about the least dramatic operating system I've used"
<brousch> no drama eh?
<tjagoda> He must not be on 11.04 yet
<tjagoda> =P
<tjagoda> Why did we ever have to move away from gnome 2?
<brousch> progress!
<tjagoda> There are so many things I miss about gnome 2
<tjagoda> I feel like progress shouldn't make me yearn for the old stuff =(
<brousch> you are becoming an old man
<brousch> the first sign of old age is voluntary use of a blackberry. the second sign is yearning for the good old  days
<tjagoda> This saddens me
<tjagoda> Symantec has no built-in remote uninstaller
<jjesse> what symantec product?
 * jjesse is a symantec consultant
<tjagoda> Endpoint Protection
<tjagoda> v11 I think
<jjesse> you want to uninstall via the msi?
<jjesse> you should be able to pass msiexec /X (i think it is X to remove)
<tjagoda> I was hoping it's convenient deployment console would have a big "uninstall client" option
<jjesse> oh
<jjesse> i don't think it does
<brousch> just ssh in and apt-get uninstall it
<tjagoda> It does not
<tjagoda> Obvious answer: Why would anybody ever want to leave symantec? =P
<jjesse> nice :)
<tjagoda> ESET provides it as an option
<tjagoda> I can both remotely install and uninstall any version
<jjesse> in all wisdom they decided not to i guess :)
<tjagoda> \o/
<tjagoda> brb reboot
<wolfger> LOL. tjagoda sounds like I used to re: KDE3
<brousch> rick_h__: i bought that mobile web ebook yesterday too
<snap-l> Good afternoon. :)
<wolfger> he lives!
<snap-l> Heh
<rick_h__> no he doesn't, that's my new snap-l bot.
<rick_h__> works well doesn't it :)
<jjesse> just as good as snap-l does
<wolfger> Let me test it...
<wolfger> seatbelts suck
<wolfger> Nickleback rules!
<wolfger> everything should be programmed in Java
<rick_h__> crap, you caused it to crash
<rick_h__> I'll have to reboot it now
<wolfger> XD
<snap-l> Good morning
<rick_h__> there we go, reboot worked
<snap-l> So, how about that [Javascript Linux emulator]
<rick_h__> meh, I could go better :P
<snap-l> That looks [really cool]
<snap-l> I just picked up [Diablo Swing Orchestra] on [CD], and it is awesome.
<snap-l> Listen to my podcast [http://openmetalcast.com]
<snap-l> Nickelback sucks
<rick_h__> so how was the trip?
<greg-g> and now it is gone :( http://www.archive.org/details/XavierRudd
<rick_h__> :(
<rick_h__> poor greg-g
<rick_h__> so what's up with the removal? I've not really followed archive.org and such
<greg-g> luckily I download 8 shows last night, but still :(
<snap-l> greg-g: That's crap
<snap-l> rick_h__: It was very good. Relaxing. :)
<snap-l> Had a great time, got to do some sight-seeing
<snap-l> saw the cass river rising, and taking lots of driftwood
<rick_h__> yea, some good pics came back
<snap-l> and had much beer and gin & tonics. ;)
<greg-g> well, the long and the short: Xavier Rudd is a jam-band kinda musician. His fans started tapping his shows, and archive.org has a "Live Music Archive" section for live recordings from musicians who allow it. Xavier's old management did. Yesterday his new management revoked the permission, so everything was deleted, even though at the time it was fine.
<rick_h__> ah ic
<rick_h__> sucky
<snap-l> greg-g: It's their wishes.
<greg-g> yeah, a blog post is forthcoming
<snap-l> Unfortunately, it's contradictory to the ethos of the scene
<snap-l> even Primus doesn't have a problem with tapers.
<greg-g> wow
<snap-l> Along with Medeski, Martin and Wood, Ozric Tentacles...
<snap-l> at least, when I was following Legal Torrents, they didn't
 * greg-g nods
<snap-l> Of course, there was also a shit-ton more String Cheese Incident than anything
<snap-l> blergh
<greg-g> haha
<greg-g> the price we pay
<snap-l> Yeah, much like the Free Music Archive metal section
<snap-l> Really need a "you must not be this high to submit your music"
<snap-l> I'm having a discussion with a band about their next album not being released CC licensed.
<snap-l> trying to convince them that CC != free of cost.
<snap-l> There's still some work to do in that regard with artists.
 * greg-g nods
<wolfger> CNN hurts my brain.
<snap-l> News reporting in general hurts by brain
<wolfger> I did not really need to know that Schwarzenegar's love child is the most popular story right now
<snap-l> I think they went from an 8th grade level to a 3rd grade level in the past few years.
<snap-l> wolfger: Did they get the Twitter's reaction?
<wolfger> also, the news of Seth McFarlane "rebooting" The Flintstones.... nothing good can come of that.
<wolfger> snap-l: they may have. I'm avoiding the story
 * snap-l gets my gun.
<wolfger> especially now that I see it's #1 on "newspulse"
<snap-l> Rebooting the Flintstones? Seriously?
<wolfger> seriously
<wolfger> that story I did read
<wolfger> because I was hoping the headline was misleading
<snap-l> Wel, that's one more fuck-fest of a show that I won't watch.
<wolfger> I still don't know how Seth got two more shows after the inconsistent mess that The Family Guy was/is
<rick_h__> http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/?lid=4984247,2147714,1850147&auto
<snap-l> I mean, I'm not much of a fan of the Flinstones to begin with, but frankly Seth McFarlane is not funny
<wolfger> I watch Family Guy from time to time, to pick little nuggets of brilliance out of the feces.
<snap-l> randomness != funny
<wolfger> but it's rare that one entire episode is funny
<snap-l> wolfger: That's like picking up horseshit to get a bale of hay.
<snap-l> rick_h__: Nice!
<rick_h__> except the star wars...those are some funny things
<brousch> screw you guys. i love family guy and american dad, and i even watch cleveland
<snap-l> brousch: How was the lobotomy?
<snap-l> To be fair, it does have it's moments
<snap-l> but most of the time I've watched it, I've come to agree with South Park's assessment
<snap-l> manatee's and all.
<snap-l> I know Neil Peart likes it, so it can't be all that bad. ;)
<jjesse> brousch you maybe the only one i know who likes cleveland show
<wolfger> rick_h__: that site is crap. I mean, brilliant concept... but if it can't find a fairly major city (i.e. Stuttgart, Germany) it's useless
<jjesse> i do feel you have to pick the crap out of the good
<snap-l> It has UTC. IT's useful.
<wolfger> Hah! It can't even find Detroit, MI
<wolfger> At last, Detroit's irrelevence is complete
<brousch> i need mindless TV before i go to bed to help me unwind
<snap-l> When I left you, you were a metropolis, now you're 750,000
<Milyardo> Detriot? Never heard of it!
<brousch> de-troit? is that in france?
<Milyardo> 750k? That sounds alot better than what happened to Baltimore
<snap-l> I don't remember the last count
<snap-l> but let's just say, the census folks were getting prodded pretty hard to get accurate counts.
<wolfger> oh, odd. If I type Detroit, it finds it. If I type Michigan, it lists Detroit. If I type Detroit, Michigan.... nothing
<snap-l> Didn't you hear? The US returned Detroit to Canada as defective.
<wolfger> nice website with a crap search feature, and a list of cities that needs help
<snap-l> wolfger: Settle down, Beavis.
<wolfger> Fire. Fire, fire. Fire!
<wolfger> sorry. I'm bored and quite tired
<snap-l> 's OK.
<brousch> ug, osx is annoying me with python dev stuff. i really need to get back to ubuntu
<wolfger> http://d.pr/JONs
<snap-l> wolfger: That MMD
<snap-l> rick_h__: Did you know you show up as Anonymous in my GOogle reader?
<greg-g> IT ALL MAKES SENSE!
<greg-g> rick_h__ == Anonymous !!!
<rick_h__> bwuhahahahaha
<rick_h__> snap-l: so how do I show up like that? I've actually not been doing much sharing recently
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-05-18
<snap-l> rick_h__: Well, your name is anonymous, with you icon as the frisbee icon, and it says that you haven't shared anything with me (private)
<rick_h__> gotcha
<greg-g> g'morning
<rick_h__> morning
<rick_h__> damn that deal of the day
<rick_h__> snap-l: how dare you tell me of it
<brousch> rick_h__: wallet lighter and kindle heavier today?
<rick_h__> yea
<brousch> so many metaphors break down in the digital age
<rick_h__> yea, guess it's more "wallet found/used and kindle with less free memory today?"
<rick_h__> I've got to get me a DX this year
<rick_h__> hopefully they'll have new ones out around school time
<brousch> i'm considering getting this http://oreilly.com/catalog/0636920016632
<rick_h__> I thought the point of app inventor was that you didn't need a book
<rick_h__> it was so easy kids could use it kind of thing?
<rick_h__> wow, 384 pages?
<rick_h__> guess I'm wrong...or lots of screenshots
<brousch> hah
<snap-l> rick_h__: I know, right?
<rick_h__>  snap-l yea, record two books in two days
<brousch> did you also see "Building Android Apps with HTML, CSS, and JavaScript"? http://oreilly.com/catalog/0636920010067
<snap-l> That's a record? :)
<rick_h__> brousch: yea, there are a few books like that I've been checking reviews on
<rick_h__> snap-l: lol, for me
<rick_h__> I had only gotten one deal before
<snap-l> rick_h__: I thought it would have been 7 books in 2 days.
<rick_h__> but I'm starting to check my machine for bugs
<rick_h__> oh, I just mean deal of the day purchases
<rick_h__> lol, get books all the time, though I've been working hard to stick to the new year's resolution
<brousch> i really need a tablet so i can read these things on the couch
<brousch> rick_h__: a new year's resolution to buy _fewer_ books?
<rick_h__> brousch: yea, "read less..do more"
<rick_h__> bah, lcd isn't for reading, but man that DX is getting hard to resist
<snap-l> The line is due for a refresh anyway.
<rick_h__> yea, why I'm waiting
<rick_h__> see what the new one is and maybe save some $$ on a used model
<rick_h__> Blazeix must be looking to upgrade soon :)
<snap-l> ;)
<brousch> i only have 1 hour stretches of time to read, so lcd is sufficient. it's just a pita to balance a laptop for reading on the couch
<rick_h__> yea, laptop reading is fail as well
<rick_h__> I do a lot of 'read to sleep' stuff
<rick_h__> so the ereader without the bright light is good for that last 30-60min before bed
<brousch> i would looooove one of these http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/17/samsung-galaxy-tab-10-1-limited-edition-review/
<brousch> 1280x800 on 10" screen
<brousch> also i want an android tablet so my son can play around with it
<brousch> i'm getting annoyed that tigerdirect hasn't sent a replacement for my buggy archos tablet
<snap-l> They may have trouble sourcing one
<brousch> yeah, so send my money back ;)
<brousch> damnit, they have the thing supposedly in stock in one of their stores in naperville, il. grab it off the shelf and send it to me!
<rick_h__> ruh roh, they've angered the brousch
<brousch> well it's been a month, and i really wanted it for monday's mobile web development meeting
<rick_h__> ah, yea sucky
<brousch> hm, it says i may be able to substitute. this is the same price http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7330044&CatId=6957
<brousch> damn fools cancelled my back order and credited me back, but didn't notify me by email
<rick_h__> heh, well at least it's not that they ignored you for a month
<rick_h__> now you can go order whatever you want
<brousch> i should just bite the bullet and get a nook color
<rick_h__> heh, wait they have an announcment coming
<rick_h__> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2385535,00.asp
<brousch> probably a new nook color now with encrypted bootloader!
<rick_h__> you know it
<rick_h__> they don'e like all that hacking
<brousch> i can stay out of trouble with the wife by asking for it for my birthday 6/30. by that time i'll find out what the new one is
<rick_h__> there you go, now you're thinking
<rick_h__> I got in trouble, ordered a vacuum lol
<_stink_> rick_h__: did you create a comparison matrix for the vacuum too?
<rick_h__> heh no
<snap-l> rick_h__: On the surface that doesn't sound troublesome
<rick_h__> I knew I wanted to try one of these dyson
<rick_h__> and woot had one so took the bait
<rick_h__> but it's over the agreed "we'll discuss with sig other" $$
<rick_h__> so I got in trouble :P
<brousch> foot-pounds of suction / decibel of noise?
<_stink_> hehe, i get it
<rick_h__> so brousch is a wise man
<brousch> rarely
<krondor> rich_h__:  recorded some audio with that mic, it's working great!  Thanks again.
<rick_h__> krondor: awesome
<krondor> I was going to try to fashion a pop filter, but I think that will come after I get at least 1 episode out the door.
<rick_h__> heh yea
<rick_h__> you can actually have some decent distance on that to help some
<rick_h__> but with pop filters for $10 I just ordered one
<krondor> oh wow didn't realize they were so cheap.  I was going to do the felt thing and try to make it but for 10 bucks yeah I'll just buy one.
<jrwren> make your own pop filter by going under the sink and getting a spounge
<krondor> jrwren:  are you speaking of the carbonated variety?
<jrwren> i have no idea.
<rick_h__> krondor: ok lied: http://goo.gl/Epetw
<rick_h__> that's the one I got and it's $16 right now
<rick_h__> but there are some down to $12 it looks like
<rick_h__> and up to $50
<rick_h__> try a metal one out for me lol
<rick_h__> I don't hear grat things about those
<rick_h__> but they pack/travel better
<krondor> yeah that's true, maybe I'll make one initially and see how well it performs.  Felt or nylon is cheap enough...
<rick_h__> yep
<wolfger> only 148 days to go... time to switch repos to the ocelot
<rick_h__> http://techland.time.com/2011/05/18/playstation-network-security-woes-continue-with-new-exploit/
<rick_h__> man, how much $$ you think sony has dished out to security companies and they still can't get it right
<snap-l> nice
<snap-l> Seems they're in for a continued world of hurt.
<rick_h__> well at this point it's like they've put out a calling card
<rick_h__> "want to be cool, join the crowd of folks that have hacked up sony! We want you! to hack us up good"
<krondor> that's not really a new hack is it?  I mean they're just saying that they took the reset password page offline because hackers compromised the security questions.
<krondor> that's kind of a fallout from the first hack right?
<rick_h__> "Hello, this is Sony. We suck...so can you please change your password *again*"
<rick_h__> well it's a mix
<rick_h__> part of opening back up is asking everyone in the system to please change your password before you can log back in
<rick_h__> but once everyone changes their passwords, the original hackers (who have your email/birthday) can just change it to something else
<rick_h__> since that's all that's required to change a password
<rick_h__> the original plan was that you could only change your password from the place you first set it back up at
<rick_h__> but guess the token/etc isn't verifying correctly
<rick_h__> so your buddy down the street that knows your birthday could reset your password from his machine lol
<rick_h__> at least that's how this reads
<krondor> ah ok, so that's the second piece then.  Yeah not so good...
<krondor> so this will all end with sony sending two factor tokens to everyone
<rick_h__> oh awesome, I can see it now
<rick_h__> "dammit, I'm high and just want to kill some people, where the $#@$%#@ is that token generator!?!?!?!"
<wolfger> Can't they just do simple e-mailed password resets, like everbody else in the world?
<rick_h__> "the new sony contrller, now with bio auth...simply point the red laser at your eye to log in"
<rick_h__> no, they wanted to limit it to the devices
<rick_h__> you have to do the changes from your ps2
<rick_h__> ps3
<wolfger> lame
<rick_h__> well the idea is ok. Help use the device as part of auth
<rick_h__> but if you scew up...*sigh*
<rick_h__> at least it sounds like a security firm found/notified them
<rick_h__> nothing in here about real exploit at this point
<krondor> wasn't it uncovered as part of the Japanese government's audit?  They didn't allow them to turn psn back on in japan until the government was satisfied it was secured.
<wolfger> "Mexican authorities find 513 illegal immigrants in 2 tractor-trailers". Those crazy college kids!
<wolfger> Always trying to see how many people they can stuff in one vehicle.
<wolfger> there were 513, so clearly one team beat the other by at least one person
<Blazeix> so close to 512. then we'd have nice power of 2 numbers.
<snap-l> If I were a PS3 owner heavily into networked gaming, I'd be furious right now
<Blazeix> my coworker hasn't been able to complete Portal 2 yet because of it
<snap-l> Wow, that sucks
<brousch> is there a way to measure how much more productive the world has been during this outage?
<snap-l> It's a false productivity with everyone trying to get to the network every five minutes. ;)
<jrwren> what outage?
<rick_h__> sony PSN
<wolfger> somebody must die
<rick_h__> they're running out of IT folks in japan
<wolfger> oh, I wasn't referring to Sony. I couldn't care less about gaming consoles
<wolfger> I meant, somebody here must die
<wolfger> For starters, I just got an e-mail that was addressed to "Friends_of_Fred_Shadko"... a group ID that apparently everybody in Chrysler (or at least everybody in ITM) was added to, whether they'd ever heard Fred's name before or not.
<wolfger> The e-mail contained a link to a Notes document (we've migrated away from Notes) which then contained a Word document.
<wolfger> that's 2 or 3 different kinds of stupid
<wolfger> possibly 4
<_stink_> awesome
<wolfger> and the Word doc didn't contain anything that couldn't have just been pasted in the body of the e-mail to begin with. In fact, most of it was.
<wolfger> and I'm still wondering who Fred Shadko is, but I'm tempted to go to his retirement party anyways.
<wolfger> perhaps I'm just grumpy
<jcastro> http://acko.net/blog/on-termkit
<jcastro> call it the rick heart attack kit!
<wolfger> Hey, don't bash monospace!
<wolfger> Monospace fonts are FTW
<wolfger> variable width fonts are just asking for trouble. Don't believe me? Come take a look at the crap application I'm involved with... :-p
<snap-l> jcastro: I hope that whatever this gent is working on works for him
<snap-l> because I'll likely never use it
<snap-l> I don't need the ADD version of GNOME-DO in my terminal.
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<jcastro> My idea is more conservative
<jcastro> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/terminal-lens.png
<snap-l> Meh
<jcastro> meh your face
<ColonelPanic001> not in public
<wolfger> Now that's what I'm talking about...
<wolfger> It's pretty, but it's still a term window
<wolfger> and monospace
<snap-l> Meh
<ColonelPanic001> I don't see the advantage
<Blazeix> well, I think it'd be pretty cool to integrate termkit as a lens.
<snap-l> I use the terminal to get shit done
<ColonelPanic001> the input is t the top? So it's all in top-to-bottom order? That'd be confusing to me
<ColonelPanic001> and making it bigger just doesn't do much for me
<snap-l> Uness it works via SSH, it's no good to me
<wolfger> you remote access people...
<snap-l> Yeah, we're killing the internet.
<Blazeix> well, it'd be in addition to urxvt, of course. If it's a lens it'd be just used for local access.
<Blazeix> I can't imagine myself sshing via a lens. If I had to do serious bash scripting or remote sessions, I'd use a standalone terminal
<snap-l> ++
<snap-l> http://blog.iso50.com/2746/vt100-user-guide/
<rick_h__> Blazeix: it's the return of tilda/yaquake
<rick_h__> just as a lense shortcut vs a drop down
<rick_h__> all that wasn't cool then is cool now
<Blazeix> yeah, that's why the termkit integration would differentiate it
<rick_h__> I'm missing the termkit bit?
<rick_h__> why would we have a node/js based terminal there? can't it just incorp gnome-terminal or something?
<Blazeix> ah, see jcastro's link http://acko.net/blog/on-termkit
<krondor> that link both offends and intrigues me, I don't know what to think
<rick_h__> right, oh you just mean the ui-ish of it?
<rick_h__> I thought you meant more the embedded js tech of it, like gnome3 js stuff
<rick_h__> sometimes I feel like such a bad guy
<rick_h__> boss is all excited about: http://fanstatic.org/
<rick_h__> and all I can do is think about how it solves the wrong problem the wrong way ugh
<Blazeix> oh, I'm not sold on the json passing yet, though it could be neat.
<Blazeix> mainly just basic user stuff like nice progress bars, cat-ing images, etc
<snap-l> rick_h__: What is this supposed to solve? Looks like Python CDN
<rick_h__> kind of, he's all excited that he can (in python) say which .js and .css to include
<rick_h__> so that pages without a date picker don't get datepicker code
<rick_h__> but now each page hash it's own url for .js and .css files, causing you to miss caches much more often
<rick_h__> when just using library cdn's, or moving your files to a diff subdomain (static.xxx) and all that would make a much bigger difference
<rick_h__> but he's all happy and wants to defend it to no end
<snap-l> Why not use this for a static CDN subdomain?
<rick_h__> and I don't want to deal with it so want to crush it
<snap-l> Ah, OK. ;)
<rick_h__> so this isa wsgi layer you wrap around your app
<rick_h__> so the files come from your app via the same wsgi serving your app is under
<rick_h__> and you've got to do all the library setup, it's just more pita for no real gain
<snap-l> This sounds like the problem of too few resources (one domain name)
<rick_h__> it's a number of problems
<snap-l> ie: If I didn't have the ability to spin up CNAMEs like crazy, then it might help
<rick_h__> I'd much rather biuld something like the yui builder
<rick_h__> that's the right way to fix those kinds of issues imo
<wolfger> Did this Planet post about bug triage make anybody else say "WTF"? http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/how-triage-launchpad-bugs
<rick_h__> and then he goes off "well what if we're on site with no net access"...ugh
<wolfger> High importance is "Bugs we think we can fix in the next six months."  I'm sorry... thinking you can fix it in x amount of time is more about low difficulty than high importance.
<wolfger> And low importance basically means DIY or fuggedaboutit
<snap-l> bug priorities are too overloaded anyway
<tjagoda> There is a bug in priorities of bugs.
<snap-l> Should be when to fix, not prioirity
<snap-l> Immediately, ASAP, etc
<wolfger> There should be some mechanism that links "This bug affects me" directly to priority. So that if a bug affects a lot of people, it gains more importance than bugs that affect few
<snap-l> With a separate security priority
<snap-l> I could abide by that
<snap-l> Security priority: denial of service _> Serious goatse moment
<wolfger> not necessarily security... I'd say a "priority" based on users complaining and an "importance" which devs set one of 3 levels. Critical for security issues or total breakage, High for non-security issues that adversely affect functionality, and low for annoyances.
<snap-l> Sorry, but you need a secuirty path
<snap-l> and make it separate
<snap-l> you're once again overloading priority. ;)
<snap-l> You need the secuirty path to be clean
<brousch> if users are worried about a security bug they can add themselves to the "this affects me" and get it moved up the queue
<rick_h__> let me fix that for you "if users are worried about a security bug, they can apply the diff and recompile like everyone else out there!"
<brousch> wtf, is this gentoo?
<brousch> i just picked up some of this for a meeting tonight http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/12516/27857
<brousch> Thirsty Dog Old Leghumper Porter
<wolfger> because everybody wants an Old Leghumper...
<wolfger> and "I only *wish* this was Gentoo..."
<wolfger> :-p
<brousch> oooh, star trek cook book http://www.thinkgeek.com/books/nonfiction/e8ce/?cpg=159H&link
<binbrain> brousch: your AA meeting lets you BYOB?
<binbrain> anyhow, looks good ;)
<brousch> barcamp grand rapids organizing meeting
<binbrain> ah
<binbrain> hmm, the NYC barcamp is at Microsoft's office, not sure I could be BYOB
<wolfger> oh, don't let tjagoda see that link
<tjagoda> I would never buy a cookbook with nelix on the cover
<brousch> racist
<tjagoda> Yes
<tjagoda> I am racist against rainbow lion-lizards =P
<brousch> maybe you're sexist. i bet if it was an orion slave girl on the covor you'd buy it
<tjagoda> Orion slave girls are not rainbow lion-lizards.
<wolfger> I bet if it was Neelix's wife on the cover you'd buy it
<tjagoda> What part of racist are you people not getting
<brousch> cripes. apparently i need a license on my blog posts now
<tjagoda> do I need to exterminate the lion-lizards? =P '
 * wolfger is being intentionally obtuse
<brousch> i feel like a rock star
<jjesse> brousch i saw your post got posted on facebook
<wolfger> tjagoda is the Hitler of the Star Trek universe
<brousch> jjesse: the tedxmuskegon site wants to republish it or use it
<jjesse> 'interesting
<tjagoda> If the Jack boots fir, sir. =P
 * brousch wanders over to Consilience to see how the pros do it
<brousch> greg-g: why did you choose the cc-by-sa over just cc-by?
<wolfger> because he wants you IP thieves to share
<brousch> but they still have to give credit
<wolfger> what's credit got to do with anything?
<brousch> it seems like it would limit reuse of the work
<brousch> only other freetards can reuse it
<wolfger> LOL
<wolfger> if you don't believe in releasing things as CC, don't steal things from other people's CC works. That's very simple.
<wolfger> sa is the "don't be a f'ing hypocrite" clause
<wolfger> Of course, I don't really speak for greg-g... his reasoning may or may not be the same.
<brousch> i guess i'm more mit than gpl
<greg-g> brousch: did you have a specific use of mine in mind, or just in general?
<brousch> general
<rick_h__> brousch: is trying to stir up trouble
<brousch> for once i'm not
<brousch> i'm trying to put a license on my blog
<greg-g> ahhhh, so...
<greg-g> in general, I like the use of BY-SA over just BY because it makes sure that is someone reuses my work when creating something new, I can build off of their derivative. This argument usually works to help people move away from -NC/ND restrictions
<greg-g> like, if a political campaign that yo udon't like uses your photo, you can then create a derivative of their ad under BY-SA to comment on it
<greg-g> with BY, you don't (necessarily) have that option
<brousch> interesting
<greg-g> but... with that said (sorry, phone call)...
<rick_h__> "go find your own license silly!"
<rick_h__> oh sorry, didn't mean to complete your sentence there greg-g :P
<greg-g> BY does have less restriction, thus is pretty quantifiably "more re-usable"
<greg-g> haha
<greg-g> i encourage the use of CC:BY for educational/scholarly works
<greg-g> and BY-SA for creative works
<greg-g> that distinction is hard to make sometimes, and the benefits of SA over just BY can start to diminish as time goes on... but, that's my general rule of thumb
<brousch> how many times a day do you reeat that?
<brousch> repeat
<greg-g> hah, about 6.8, on average
<brousch> you have infinite patience. it is amazing
<greg-g> with my job, you have to.
<rick_h__> it's the beard
<greg-g> And, really, to try and effect change in a complex system, you *really* have to
<greg-g> rick_h__: indeed
<greg-g> :)
<brousch> two times and i'm yelling IT'S ON MY BLOG LOOK IT UP
<greg-g> btw, /me waves from orlando
<brousch> oh, nice
<brousch> hanging with Mickey?
<wolfger> it's easier to have patience in Orlando
<greg-g> yeah, here for a conference, giving the lunch time keynote on CC
<greg-g> yeah, my evening is going to consist of a pool, a hot tub, a drink, and reviewing my preso
<greg-g> not all at the same time
<brousch> why not?
<greg-g> even though my x200s is awesome, it is not water proof
<wolfger> pool and hottub at the same time? Would be difficult and counterproductive
<greg-g> oh yeah, that too
<wolfger> often they are separate by more than the length of one person, as well
<greg-g> "I make my own hottub"
<wolfger> so: difficult -> impossible
<brousch> yikes
<wolfger> eww
<brousch> must be all that natural food
<wolfger> "Why is it warm and bubbly around that guy?"
<brousch> thanks for the help, greg-g
<greg-g> brousch: of course, if you have any specific issues/concerns you have in mind, let me know, I might have some pointers
<brousch> tedxmuskegon wants to republish a blog post i wrote. that's when i realised i had no license
<greg-g> ahhh
<snap-l> https://donate.barackobama.com/page/contribute/o2012-made-in-the-usa-mug?source=20110518_js_nd
<snap-l> brilliant
<brousch> ohman, i am so tempted to get that. half the people i work with are birthers
<snap-l> Sorry to hear that.
<brousch> yeah, that's the worst part of west mi, all the conservative nutjobs
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-05-19
<wolfger> party?
<rick_h__> no, not this morning
<rick_h__> stupid mysql is pissing me off
<brousch> potty?
<rick_h__> I'm telling the boss I want a postgres box when he comes in
<rick_h__> @#$#%@ this crap
<snap-l> Good morning
<rick_h__> bah humbug
<snap-l> rick_h__: MySQL fall down go boom?
<rick_h__> I submit chinese to my db, with my code, on my system everything works
<rick_h__> do it live, characters fubar
<rick_h__> take my code, talk to live db, saves good chinese
<rick_h__> the server daemon can't read it out of the db though
<rick_h__> same code, same git checkout, same python packages, same versions of all the code...
<rick_h__> different versions of the mysql db is the only change
<snap-l> Same version of MySQL?
<rick_h__> no, mysql versions are different
<rick_h__> but if I use my system to talk to the live db, all works
<snap-l> Also, is it the same server?
<snap-l> ie: Ubuntu vs CentOS?
<rick_h__> as long as all the code runs on my computer, talking to the ubuntu mysql server I'd good
<rick_h__> as soon as it's the same server the mysql db is on, chinese goes to hell
<rick_h__> so only thing I can think is something with mysql client?
<rick_h__> since it's the same connection config, same my.cnf, etc
<tjagoda> Ubuntu vs. CentOS is the first thing I see on login
<tjagoda> going to be a good day
<tjagoda> =P
<snap-l> rick_h__: Probably different compile options on the server.
<rick_h__> sick of it, postgres...unicode ootb
<rick_h__> snap-l: no, because I'm talking from my compter to the live server it works
<snap-l> Huh, that's strange.
<rick_h__> it's only when the code (same git checkout, same python library versions) are on the server itself that it fails
<rick_h__> we're both talking to the same database though
<rick_h__> yea, exactly
<rick_h__> strange and pissing me off
<rick_h__> if your db, or code, or library, or whatever isn't unicode ootb shove it
<rick_h__> time to start pushing mysql out of here
<snap-l> Heh, could agree more.
 * rick_h__ goes back to typing useless things that won't fix this problem on his keyboard
<snap-l> you might want to start checking support libraries to see what's different
<rick_h__> only thing I can think is the mysql-client
<snap-l> ie: libmysql, or something
<rick_h__> that's different because of the different distro
<brousch> could it be in the OS?
<rick_h__> ^^
<snap-l> rick_h__: Which distro is it? CentOS?
<brousch> centos doesn't understand chinese
<rick_h__> ubuntu
<rick_h__> LTS
<brousch> the server is 10.04?
<rick_h__> what's the command to check the version?
<rick_h__> not the uname, but something to get the 10.04/etc
<snap-l> dpkg -l | grep mysql | less
<rick_h__> heh, not that sorry
<rick_h__> dpkg -l and I are good friends
<snap-l> oh, um... /etc/lsb-release
<rick_h__> ok yea, 10.04
<snap-l> .2?
<rick_h__> yep
<snap-l> hurm
<snap-l> libmysqlclient16?
<rick_h__> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/05/18/creating-an-ubuntu-power-user-community/ snap-l
<snap-l> Yeah, I joined it last night
<snap-l> they're busy trying to figure out what to call the IRC channel
<snap-l> #ubuntu-experts, or #ubuntu-power-users
<wolfger> call it #ubuntu-puc
<snap-l> Fear is that expert questions will start getting fielded there.
<snap-l> #ubuntu-ricers.
<rick_h__> hmm, maybe that's it. The server has libmysqlclient16, I just have libmysqlclient on my system
<rick_h__> call it #ubuntu-jump-ship-queue
<wolfger> heh
<snap-l> rick_h__:  Are you using UTF16 or UTF8?
<rick_h__> 8
<snap-l> kk
<rick_h__> yea, has to be client differences
<rick_h__> ugh, fail
<snap-l> Any way to run the code on a newer Ubuntu instance?
<tjagoda> Anybody in here used Fedora on the desktop recently?
<rick_h__> no, not going to happen. Basically think I'm paying the price for not keeping my laptop on LTS
<rick_h__> http://uploads.mitechie.com/mysql_hate_me.png
<rick_h__> the top is mysql cmd line on the server
<rick_h__> the bottom is my laptop
<rick_h__> notice the different lol, talking to the same server
<rick_h__> is mysql in ubuntu actually percona?
<tjagoda> I'm thinking of setting my laptop as dual boot Fedora and Ubuntu
<tjagoda> Depending on how stable I find Fedora to be
<tjagoda> I love Ubuntu, but crashing to login SUCKS in the middle of an online class test.
<brousch> ew
<brousch> opensuse > fedora
<tjagoda> bleh
<tjagoda> If I'm going to RPM land, I'm at least using the RPM's most closely related to Red Hat
<rick_h__> yea, with tjagoda on this one
<brousch> have fun with that
<brousch> sumbitch pyohio and detroit maker faire are the same weekend again
<tjagoda> I love when users send me a book of an email, in which they try and analyze the problem from a perspective which is totally incorrect.
<tjagoda> I don't know what's better
<tjagoda> Wasting my time reading their incorrect thoughts, or wasting my time when they haven't applied enough tought? =P
<tjagoda> thought*
<wolfger> wasting time with somebody who's thinking incorrectly > wasting time with somebody who isn't thinking
<wolfger> because there's at least a hope that they will use their brain correctly in the future
<wolfger> people who don't think probably never will
<tjagoda> I'll buy that logic
<tjagoda> I really need to update Sharepoint Services
<tjagoda> But I'm terrified of it
<tjagoda> I haven't upgraded it since I was forced to as result of my last disaster recovery 3 years ago
<tjagoda> Like a cage match with an entire family of rabid man-eating racoons.
<brousch> be afraid. be very afraid.
<snap-l> rick_h__: Ouch (re: http://uploads.mitechie.com/mysql_hate_me.png)
<rick_h__> snap-l: yea, exactly :) So now the question is, is this a bug in a new mysqlclient?
<rick_h__> is this breakage coming to a future ubuntu client
<rick_h__> and wtf should I do about it all?
<snap-l> What's different between 371 and 365?
<rick_h__> one was entered by the sever's mysqlclient (365) and one by my laptop's client
<rick_h__> now the funny thing is that even the one that's correct according to the server (365) came out incorrectly once processed, but that might be a problem elsewhere I suppose
<snap-l> Right, that's curious
<snap-l> you'd think it'd be consistently broken
 * wolfger sells that logic to tjagoda for a modest fee
<rick_h__> yea, unfortunately I have to work on this stuff in between staff using the system
<rick_h__> since it's a issue with live vs testing
<rick_h__> I have to actually test on the live box
<snap-l> Ugh
<tjagoda> Mmmm
<tjagoda> Cheap logic
<tjagoda> Tastes like India
<rick_h__> bah, time to get some vms going I guess to see if I can replicate.
<wolfger> Indian food ++
<snap-l> rick_h__: Would you be able to create a test database on that database server?
<rick_h__> snap-l: yea, I'll have to setup a more 'correct' test env and go from there
<rick_h__> if the boss would get in the office I'd get my permission to install pgsql and forget it :)
<tjagoda> Wow
<snap-l> You sure that LTS pgsql isn't going to introduce more unicode problems. ;)
<tjagoda> I've avoided a LOT of sharepoint updates
<tjagoda> I'm at Services 2.0 Service Pack 3
<tjagoda> There's a whole line of 3.0
<tjagoda> And then an entirely new product
<tjagoda> =P
<rick_h__> snap-l: since it's unicode ootb I think it'd be a lot better
<rick_h__> I'm not trying to match collation types/etc all between things
<tjagoda> Pop quiz
<tjagoda> AMD Opteron 2216: 64 bit or no?
<snap-l> Heh, today's O'reilly Deal of the Day is Javascript The Definitive Edition
<snap-l> 6th edition. I have 5th.
<tjagoda> Bah
<tjagoda> too slow
<tjagoda> I was able to google faster =(
<snap-l> tjagoda: and?
<wolfger> You know you're lazy when you ask somebody an obscure question rather than just google it
<wolfger> especially when you're *on a computer* at the time.
<tjagoda> It's the first generation of AMD64 which is both 32 and 64 compatible
<tjagoda> DONT JUDGE ME =P
<rick_h__> heh, ok so if I perform and document how to setup pgsql, repliaction, and failover I can have a pgsql server
<rick_h__> but first fix mysql ugh
<rick_h__> _stink_: http://miamicoder.com/2011/interesting-jquery-mobile-tutorials/ for your co-worker
<jrwren> rick_h__: or maybe libmysqlclient.so is different?  that is WEIRD.
<jrwren> or the mysql server is not configured for utf8 or something.
<jrwren> the problem with jono's "power users" is keeping the signal to noise high.
<jrwren> i know lots of people who think theya re power users who really are not.
<rick_h__> jrwren: yea, and the fact that they're like "oh, you don't like where ubuntu is heading, here's a self help mailing list"
<jrwren> oh is that the motivating factor?  YUK
<rick_h__> points brought up that adding the hooks for people to dev custom tools on top of unity adds overhead to the base unity code and has already been turned away
<jrwren> mostly an anti-unity reaction.
<jrwren> terribly lame then.
<rick_h__> yea, "don't like unity, here you power users/devs...hack on it to fix it"
<jrwren> i like the kickoff message though https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-power-users/2011-May/000000.htmlhttps://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-power-users/2011-May/000000.html
<rick_h__> right, but it's nice to say that he'd love a package to be able to do tweaks
<rick_h__> but when there's no hooks into where the unity menubar is located, there's no way for an app to change that setting
<jrwren> another thing entirely to make it a priority.
<jrwren> yes there is. fork unity menubar package the fork as an alternative.
<rick_h__> hah, so the tweaks program pulls a unity fork altogether, Lovely
<jrwren> i mean, hell, the entire menubar system is just an LD_PRELOAD trick.
<rick_h__> I'm sure that's what they want
<jrwren> forking it cheap.
<jrwren> we have github. ;)
<jrwren>   https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ loads amazingly slow. i guess apache doesn't cache opendir+read results and so its slow for big directories.
<rick_h__> everything on canonical's infrastructure runs slow
<jrwren> truth
<jrwren> its sad.
<brousch> you guys are depressing today
<brousch> come on, buck up, power users are getting acknowledgement
<rick_h__> yea, now we can do our thing, pubuntu. Ubuntu for users that want a terminal.
<rick_h__> that's ok, I'll stick with a distro where I'm the target audience. Not where I have to target the distro to me
<jrwren> i'm more ubu-server anyway
<brousch> party poopers
<rick_h__> snap-l: http://www.srtsolutions.com/flex-user-group-to-tackle-building-flexair-apps-for-custom-electronics
<_stink_> rick_h__: thanks!
<_stink_> ColonelPanic001 and I want to set up a 'central' git host thing here at work.  anyone done this before and have advice?  google gives some info but you all are smarter than google.
<rick_h__> yea, check out gitolite
<rick_h__> https://github.com/sitaramc/gitolite/wiki/
<rick_h__> we run gitosis with gitweb, but gitolite is the successor to it
<_stink_> ok, cool.  that was the way i was headed.  if it gets the rick_h__ stamp of approval, i'm sold.
<_stink_> thanks.
<rick_h__> np
<rick_h__> or pay for in house github :)
<rick_h__> but my boss didn't go for that plan
<_stink_> hehe - this is stealth here at work.
<_stink_> so gotta stay off the budget :P
<ColonelPanic001> we're gunna get canned
<rick_h__> lol
<ColonelPanic001> it's like the mob. Either they'll be pleased with our self-motivated agressiveness to improve things, or we'll step on some toes and be killed.
<ColonelPanic001> I don't know which, but I do fear there are plenty of ways to dispose of a corpse in Detroit.
<rick_h__> I'll cross my fingers for you
<rick_h__> what do you use now?
<ColonelPanic001> AVENGE ME, FELLOW LINUX NERDS
<ColonelPanic001> svn
<rick_h__> git-svn is nice
<rick_h__> but yea, git ftw
<ColonelPanic001> you know, _stink_, we could just do that
<brousch> oreilly sent me a pre-release ebook, but didn't tell me wtf it's for.
<rick_h__> for being awesome
<ColonelPanic001> Titles motherfracker, do you read them?
<ColonelPanic001> ;)
<brousch> it's from the user group department, so i assume they want it to go to a user group
<ColonelPanic001> oh. I thought you didn't know what the book was for, as in, about.
<ColonelPanic001> nevermind. back to my corner.
<brousch> Programming HTML5 Applications
<ColonelPanic001> that's what it's for.
<ColonelPanic001> send it to me
<_stink_> yeah, i use git-svn to talk to the official svn here.
<wolfger> LOL @ ColonelPanic001. I thought the same thing until my brain actually engaged
<brousch> I'm asking them what all i can do with it now
<rick_h__> huh? asking?
<rick_h__> it came to your door
<rick_h__> you get first dibs
<brousch> they want reviewers? editors? can i send it to anyone?
<rick_h__> that's the way it works
<ColonelPanic001> they wanted you to send it to me. They just forgot my email address
<brousch> well it came to my inbox
<rick_h__> they used to send me a box every couple of months I'd give away at MUYG
<rick_h__> well MUG
<ColonelPanic001> WTF. WHY DO YOU ALL GET FREE OREILLY STUFF
<rick_h__> ah, ebook, yea that's more interesting I guess
<rick_h__> ColonelPanic001: you just need to sign up your CHC as a user group and ask for some give aways
<rick_h__> :)
<brousch> yeah, they have a form you fill in
<ColonelPanic001> that's not a bad idea.
<rick_h__> get on the newsletter and when they send it out ask for one or two of the new releases
<rick_h__> occassionaly email back to thank them, point to an amazon review/two and you're good
<ColonelPanic001> I will neglect to mention that Downriver CHC has two people that come 90% of the time
<ColonelPanic001> once every six months, we get a friend or someone to come.
<rick_h__> ColonelPanic001: yea, just say an active group of coders
<brousch> i screwed grpug by sking for 5 copies of a giant python book. then nobody finished it or reviewed it
<rick_h__> point to the main CHC site
<rick_h__> Yea, I got lazy in asking over and over. I'm not good at requesting charity
<_stink_> scandalous!
<rick_h__> I have a mental block on asking for free stuff
<rick_h__> even have a hard time with the grocery store hand outs. "hmm, that cheese looks interesting, I'll buy a block" vs just trying the cubes they're putting out
<_stink_> hah
<_stink_> that is... strange.
<rick_h__> yea, I admit I'm strange. No doubt
<ColonelPanic001> meh, I'm not out to scam anyone, especially a company I like, but if they're handing free stuff out on the condition we review it, that's fine with me.
<ColonelPanic001> but, that's why I hesitate about registering us. It's two guys that go to a coffee shop. If there half a dozen or something, that's more obvious.
<rick_h__> ColonelPanic001: well they don't really put conditions on it
<rick_h__> but they're hoping for reviews, blog posts, amazon reviews, etc
<rick_h__> good word
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, that's only fair, really
<rick_h__> ColonelPanic001: just say for CHC
<rick_h__> link to the main site
<rick_h__> after you get some stuff, pass around for our side
<ColonelPanic001> there's already one, I expect, for CHCH
<ColonelPanic001> CHC, rather
<rick_h__> doubt it
<ColonelPanic001> "coffeehouse coders houses"
<ColonelPanic001> hm. Maybe
<rick_h__> review copies of O'Reilly products
<rick_h__> donations of books and other promo items
<rick_h__> UG member discount on all O'Reilly books and conferences
<rick_h__> see, donations
<ColonelPanic001> true enough
<rick_h__> anyway, just saying don't @#$@# about not getting free stuff. Easy enough to get
<rick_h__> :P
<_stink_> I'll start the "Adam Lincoln Tech Coder Club" and sign up
<ColonelPanic001> well, what if we just register us together as Detroit CHC, and pass it around? Realistically, Downriver is just two guys that hate the drive to Oakland County anyway, more of a small splinter group
<rick_h__> yea, it's all good man
<rick_h__> you take point and we'll back you up
<ColonelPanic001> okay, maybe later I'll do it then
<brousch> ah, they are looking for reviewers
<rick_h__> krondor: can handle it. Just let him do it
 * wolfger is gonna start BHC (Beer Hall Coders)
<krondor> krondor can handle what?
<rick_h__> brousch needs a book review from you :)
<krondor> hmm, the book is?
<brousch> Programming HTML5 Applications
<brousch> I'm trying to find out how many copies I can distribute
<wolfger> sideways 8
<wolfger> :-)
<rick_h__> booo, too lazy to look up the code
<krondor> why not, I'll give it a shot though I'm not a web dev.  I do dabble however.
<brousch> rick_h__: hah, sorry http://oreilly.com/catalog/0636920015116
<rick_h__> ??
<rick_h__> sorry because?
<brousch> oh, i see, i thought you were saying you were too lazy to look up the book's url
<brousch> but you were saying stink was too lazy to look up inifinity
<brousch> or wolfger
<brousch> is it lunch time yet?
<rick_h__> yea
<_stink_> ..
<brousch> ...
<wolfger> looking up infinity takes forever :-p
<brousch> not a lot of chatter in #ubuntu-power-users
<jrwren> none
<_stink_> what makes a "power user"?
<brousch> i think jcastro scared everyone with his overview of what needs to be done
<rick_h__> do you hate unity?
<rick_h__> if so, you qualify
<_stink_> hah
<brousch> crap, i don't hate it
<_stink_> what if you've never even seen it?
<brousch> i find it mildly annoying, but not as annoying as kde
<rick_h__> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6061053/node-js-on-windows-when-and-why and this is why windows has a disadvantage with OSS
<Milyardo_> Whats wrong with Cygwin?
<Milyardo_> I ask because I've had co-workers reluctant to install Cygwin before when using git
<rick_h__> it's a pita and a layer they're not familiar with
<Milyardo_> So how can you contribute to Cygwin to make it less of a pita?
<Milyardo_> or will the still just have too much a unixy feel to it
<Milyardo_> for some Windows users?
<Blazeix> I'm not sure it's the unixy feel that throw people off, it's just that extra layer
<Blazeix> same sort of stigma against wine
<tjagoda> So
<tjagoda> uh
<tjagoda> I kind of like Gnome 3.0 more than I like unity so far
<tjagoda> Or at least the way Fedora has done it
<Blazeix> what theme does Fedora use? Adwaita?
<tjagoda> I am not sure
<tjagoda> Running Fedora 15 live CD
<tjagoda> but I love this interface
<tjagoda> pretty sure this is just normal gnome 3?
<tjagoda> only thing I wish for
<tjagoda> is that in the upper panel they'd do the at-a-glance listing of what I have open
<tjagoda> there's plenty of room for it between activities and clock
<tjagoda> if they had that I would 100% love it
<snap-l> rick_h__: Interesting
<rick_h__> j??
<rick_h__> oops
<wolfger> Did you mean j++?  ;-)
<rick_h__> :P
<snap-l> re: the Flex and Arduino group
<snap-l> though I couldn't give two shits about Flex or AIR
<rick_h__> snap-l: yea, but figured you still might find it interesting
<snap-l> yeah, no doubt.
<snap-l> Thanks! :)
<rick_h__> there, suck it mysql. postgres setup, streaming replication to a second server with read access
<rick_h__> I'm going to kill that little @#$%#@
<_stink_> haha
<rick_h__> man, this linkedin ipo stuff is crazy
<rick_h__> I need to start looking at business ideas and getting in on the billions
<_stink_> isn't that what bookie is for?
<_stink_> $$?
<rick_h__> yea, bookie's gotta be worth a cool mil by now right?
<rick_h__> I mean, it's simply badass, not a week's worth of work for sure
<_stink_> "potential eyeballs"
<Blazeix> you can monetize it by adding 'sponsored bookmarks'
<rick_h__> yea, I just need to start adding ads on there right? Whenever you filter a tag or search, let google get in there
<rick_h__> "I know you wanted your postgres bookmarks, but wouldn't you rather hire a db admin?!"
<snap-l> This is just the exuberance of the first big IPO since the bubble
<rick_h__> snap-l: yea, definitely
<snap-l> Give it a few weeks, and they'll be down to $3.50 a share
<rick_h__> lol
<snap-l> I mean, they're pretty much not profitable, right?
<rick_h__> I thought they were
<rick_h__> bringing in some 500M or something, no idea on what..
<rick_h__>  Last quarter, the company notched $2.1 million in earnings on $93.9 million in revenue.
<wolfger> just need to trim some fat and that will be a serious revenue stream
<wolfger> er.... serious profit stream
<wolfger> it's already a serious revenue stream
<rick_h__> darn expensive programmers
<rick_h__> man I <3 psql vs mysql
<rick_h__> command line is much nicer (or maybe I just know it more)
<snap-l> I think it's a knowledge thing
<snap-l> though I'm tending to agree. I think the postgresql client is a lot better
<snap-l> there's a few things that I miss but they're few and far between
<snap-l> mostly stuff like exports and such
<rick_h__> \d vs show tables; \x for pretty output, tab completion (not sure if you can get mysql to tab complete)
<snap-l> mysql has tab complete
<rick_h__> does it? I need to find that then. I thought I went checking before
<snap-l> It's kinda janky, though
<snap-l> postgresql's tab complete is a lot better
<rick_h__> ah, had to add --auto-rehash to the cmd call
<snap-l> I've never had to do that. You might have something turned off by default
<rick_h__> yea, see it's a server setting you can flip
<rick_h__> but I haven't changed that so must be off by deafult
<snap-l> probably someone turned it off because the mysql client takes N time to start up if you enable that
<snap-l> N being the number of tables, databases, etc
<rick_h__> strange, it's set that way on my localhost
<rick_h__> base mysql install
<rick_h__> maybe an arch thing, but I remember hating mysql without tab completion on ubuntu as well
<snap-l> Apparently I only use the finer repos. :)
<rick_h__> I guess
<snap-l> You need to stop using curmudgeon.ubuntu.com for your isos
<rick_h__> fancy mysql pants
<rick_h__> doh!
<snap-l> "sane defaults are for pussies"
<snap-l> "Every cycle better stand up and do pushups. No wasting cycles on some namby-pamby niceties
<snap-l> Tab complete? Phooey.
<rick_h__> psh, I'm a zsh hippie, I <3 me some tab completion
<snap-l> Colored terminals? I'll color your terminals. Black and white, and you'll like it.
<Milyardo> In my day you had to write your own tab complete
<rick_h__> I love that how the guy at pyohio called us zsh hippies.
<Milyardo> in the snow
<Milyardo> uphill
<snap-l> "Cloud computing? The only cloud I'd better be seeing is the servers getting the dust blown out of them by you worthless hippies"
<snap-l> "Call me old fashioned, but I want to hear every cycle of those computers in the server room"
<snap-l> "Dropbox? Put that on my servers, and I'll Dropkick a round house in your pants"
<snap-l> "Cross me again, boy, and I'll serve you a stack of floppy disks and a room full of servers to load 'em on"
<widox> whoa, getting violent in here
<_stink_> just snap-l
<snap-l> ;)
<Milyardo> not quite BOFH violent
<rick_h__> yay, and now my first WTF arch moment
<snap-l> woo woo
<rick_h__> yea, just cranky today. No one is playing nice
<brousch> you are kind of crankypants today
<brousch> oh great, now it will never die: Microsoft announces to mvps at http://hootsuite.com/dashboard# that VB6 will be released as open source on codeplex end of june! w00t
<snap-l> Awesome!
<snap-l> Pardon me while I go get my gun to celebrate.
<rick_h__> we need to hack the registration page for downloads
<rick_h__> all downloaders will be put on hit list
<brousch> rick_h__'s dream http://bagcheck.com/blog/8-bagchecking-in-the-command-line
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-05-20
<snap-l> Yay, twitter's broke, and not in a good way. :)
<rick_h__> heh
<rick_h__> just loaded here
<rick_h__> but yea, I got a 403 earlier
<snap-l> I'm getting a title bar, and a blank page
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSEwThogkzY
<rick_h__> lol
<snap-l> http://decafbad.net/2011/05/20/linkedin-wall-street-and-bumping-uglies/
 * greg-g waves from nyc
<snap-l> Hey greg-g
<snap-l> Spreading the CC love?
<greg-g> snap-l: always
<snap-l> Good man
<greg-g> this time with the AAP, Association of American Publishers, not your typical CC groupies
<snap-l> What time is your presentation?
<snap-l> http://www.itworld.com/unified-communications/166637/5-skype-alternatives-linux-users
<snap-l> Ekiga, GNU Telephony, Google Talk, Jitsi, Linphone
<snap-l> 6th option: Screaming at the top of your lungs.
<_stink_> i like linphone
<_stink_> it worked better with ekiga.net than ekiga did.
<_stink_> AND you can use linphonec which is awesome.
<_stink_> that's what i'd use if i had to choose now.
<greg-g> snap-l: tomorrow at 3pm, the end of the committee meeting
<greg-g> (sorry, ran out to get a sandwich for about the same price as this hotel charges for a kit-kat bar)
<snap-l> greg-g: Ah, was hoping it would be early morning so you could play them some Open Metalcast. ;)
<snap-l> And yes, Hotels are way too expensive when it comes to food
<tjagoda> yoyo
<snap-l> Good morning
<rick_h__> ugh
<tjagoda> So tired
<brousch> damn fool
<tjagoda> stayed up until 3 configuring my laptop in dual boot Fedora/Ubuntu
<brousch> jcastro: some f these look really useful. i'm going to give them a try http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity
<snap-l> I need to make the plunge to Natty
<brousch> i checked out the power user group yesterday and it looks like it'll get some annoyances fixed
<brousch> i'm really impressed with the developers thick skin. so much crap is being flung at them and they just keep plugging away
<tjagoda> Well
<tjagoda> tested the DR plan this morning
<tjagoda> HR Manager stupidly deleted her record retention log in sharepoint two weeks ago
<tjagoda> roll the SQL DB back
<tjagoda> pluck the file
<tjagoda> roll forward
<tjagoda> took like 20 minutes
<tjagoda>  /successfulIT
<brousch> tjagoda: you deserve a raise
<jjesse> as the world ends on saturday i would have told them it couldn't be done until monday
<_stink_> duh, most of us will be left behind
<_stink_> so will still have work
<tjagoda> Yep
<tjagoda> I'm not getting shipped upstairs
<tjagoda> no sir
<tjagoda> Waaaay to many Hitler jokes.
<jjesse> we will all be left behind
<tjagoda> rofl
<tjagoda> Sony hacked AGAIN
<rick_h__> well to be fair they have a few machines out there I'm sure
<Milyardo> tjagoda: Console melting bug in new firmware too
<snap-l> Whew, foundation relined. :)
<Blazeix> cool: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6074018/why-in-python-0-0-0-is-false
<Blazeix> I knew that worked for inequalities, but not for ==
<rick_h__> Blazeix: yea, I was reading through that one today
<rick_h__> intersting, not something I tend to do, but at least now it'll hit me if I see it
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-05-21
<brousch> i'm using ubuntu with unity
<snap-l> And?
<brousch> it's working so far
<brousch> 4 workspaces is kind of annoying
<brousch> and i'm way too used to my mbp multitouch pad
<brousch> nipple and tiny touchpad seems barbaric
<brousch> forgot all the shortcuts. good thing i saved my cheatsheet
<snap-l> Happy happy happy
<snap-l> Got our crawlspace relined.
<jjesse> yay
<snap-l> Yeah, no more cold feet in the AM. ;)
<snap-l> That and no dead rats in the crawlspace
<snap-l> Always a +
<_stink_> hah
<_stink_> you weren't saving them?
<snap-l> No, I'm afraid not
<brousch1> is there a list of geek groups in detroit?
<snap-l> Good morning
<_stink_> hey folks
<jjesse> hiya
<snap-l> Howdy
<snap-l> Just got done working on the yard
<rick_h__> good day for it seems like
<snap-l> yeah, was out there with my dad
<rick_h__> nice
<snap-l> Yeah, he's got all of the equimnent
<snap-l> Though I got got the little push mower
<snap-l> and it'll be nice
<snap-l> Though you need to make sure you get a good run with it
<snap-l> otherwise it just bends the grass
<rick_h__> heh, haven't tried one of those since I was a kid
<snap-l> Yeah, they've modified the tech so it's a little more like a snow-blower
<snap-l> rick_h__: You sick?
<snap-l> Allergies?
<rick_h__> snap-l: think it's strep throat :/
<snap-l> Ugh
<rick_h__> hit me like a hammer Friday. Felt like a truck ran over my whole body.
<snap-l> Seems to be your favorite. :(
<rick_h__> heh, well fortunately we went low key. Had some left over antibiotics and the wife checked me out/put me on the meds
<rick_h__> so now's a good time to submit my Pyohio talk
<snap-l> Coolness
<rick_h__> debating on tring to get a 2hr tutorial session
<snap-l> What ar eyou planning on presenting?
<rick_h__> thinking sqlalchemy
<rick_h__> figure I could hand out some sqlite database stuff, and go through beginner/middle for 2hrs
<snap-l> Ok, that would be awesome!
<rick_h__> yea, I know when i gave a SA talk for work, one hour seemed a bit short to fit things in
<rick_h__> but that's a lot more work/prep than a talk...
<snap-l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/786322
<snap-l> Would someone confirm?
<rick_h__> done
<snap-l> tx
<brousch> two hours of rick_h__?
<brousch> intense
<rick_h__> yea, crazy
<rick_h__> I might pass out before the end
<brousch> pyohio is on the same day as detroit makerthing
<brousch> again
<rick_h__> bummer
<snap-l> Man, I hate Apache
<snap-l> rewrite rules need some priority.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-05-22
<snap-l> Also, Gallery is such a piece of shit software.
<rick_h__> heh, sucky
<snap-l> trying to move it from one location to another, and it is being a royal pain
<snap-l> God, this is pissing me off
<snap-l> something is preventing this from working, generating 500 errors, and leaving no logs
<snap-l> And all because of some fucking library that was missing
<snap-l> But nicely hidden because of their 100 different fucking plugins to do resizing.
<snap-l> grr
<snap-l> Good morning
<snap-l> On 22-May-2011 7:51 AM, "Jono Bacon" <jono@ubuntu.com> wrote:
<snap-l> > I just don't see the point - if you can solve the problem with filters,
<snap-l> > why clutter up the subject lines? :-)
<snap-l> Grr...
<snap-l> because I'm one of the few people taht uses Evolution, and I don't like filtering into different inboxes
<snap-l> it's a royal pain in the ass.
<snap-l> And this is why I think Ubuntu Power Users is going to have a rough go of it
<rick_h__> snap-l: lol, I'm with you
<rick_h__> I hate mailing lists that don't prefix something for that "at a glance" look
<jrwren> how can I find which device is ata4.00?  dmesg has errors and I search dmesg but I don't see a line that tells me which device it is.
<jrwren> nevermind. I'm blind.
<snap-l> Hello from Borders. ;)
<rick_h__> did you see the B&N offer a few days ago?
<rick_h__> I think you were up north when I saw that
<rick_h__> http://seekingalpha.com/article/271200-barnes-noble-other-possible-suitors-for-the-market-s-cheapest-tech-stock
<snap-l> rick_h__: Missed that.
<rick_h__> figured you'd be interested in that since you guys hit up some B&N
<snap-l> yeah, same guy who worked with Sirius
<snap-l> Yeah, that is interesting.
<snap-l> I think he's right. These stores are poised to come back
<snap-l> That and he has a rockin' last name. ;)
<snap-l> Though I didn't agree with the Sirius bid, but he knew what he was doing
<snap-l> The wireless carriers are doing everything to keep Sirius profitable.
<snap-l> ie: per megabyte charges
<rick_h__> yea, will be interesting when the verizon caps come out
<rick_h__> I know a few months I'll hit them
<snap-l> Well, after a while, people will start doing without
<snap-l> Or muni broadband will get a major shot in the arm
<snap-l> though that's a pipe-dream
<snap-l> Man, list comprehensions are sweet.
<rick_h__> :)
<snap-l> There's a lot of these little things that make me wish I did more with mathematics.
<snap-l> Though I know what I'll be using for my next game. ;)
<snap-l> Anything that uses a grid is prime candidate for this. ;)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-05-14
<snap-l> And, when I make a mistake, it's nice to be able to go back and just run a script to re-make the show.
<rick_h_> hah https://twitter.com/#!/isaiah/status/201815165744848897
<rick_h_> and morning
<shakes808> Good Morning
<rick_h_> morn
<shakes808> How are things in the world of rick?
<shakes808> You might like this :D http://shirt.woot.com/
<rick_h_> ok here, just busy.
<shakes808> That is a good thing
<shakes808> Did you know: Joan of ArcA survey reported that 12% of Americans think that Joan of Arc was Noah's wife.
<rick_h_> I'll file that one under my general assumption that at least 75% of the work population is dump as bricks
<rick_h_> dumb that is
<rick_h_> see that I fit into that 75% please
<brousch> or they said it because it's funny
<rick_h_> see the original point
<shakes808> lol
<brousch> :P
<wolflarson> I have heard that when dealing with linux you need to pick gnome or KED. Is this true with ubuntu? (there seems to be no option)
<rick_h_> wolflarson: so Ubuntu ships with "Unity" by default for you to use
<rick_h_> which is based on top of many Gnome technologies
<rick_h_> it's meant to be easy for new users and not give them unnecessary decisions to make, but if you're a fan of kde you can try it out as well, just more work
<wolflarson> oh i am new and so not a fan of ether, just something i read
<rick_h_> wolflarson: yea, I'd not worry about it then and just start with the out of the box experience
<wolflarson> ok thank you
<brousch> try all 3 and see which you like best
<brousch> unity, gnome3, kde
<rick_h_> bah, if you're new just get your feet wet before window manager hopping imo
<rick_h_> there's enough adjustment/learning to start with
<wolflarson> i seem to have an issue when i partitioned my HD C:\ is no longer my primary partition, how bad is this?
<brousch> linux doesn't use drive letters
<brousch> are you trying to preserve an old windows install, or blow it away and install linux?
<wolflarson> keep my win 7 because i have only tried the demo and i am not sure how useful it will be
<wolflarson> i created a 10 GB partition and formatted it ntfs but now my C:\ is a "healthy" partition and not the  primary one
<brousch> i haven't actually done a side by side install, but i think the ubun tu installer does the partition stuff for you
<wolflarson> oh ...
<wolflarson> so delete the partition?
<brousch> i don't know
<brousch> i don't have win7
<wolflarson> ok well i just finised downloading the iso so i will see how it goes
<brousch> if your data ended up on the new partition, you shouldn't delete it
<wolflarson> it is not it seems to be empty of all data
<wolflarson> but i don't know how to put it back in to the C partition
<wolflarson> if linux does not use drive letters what does it use?
<brousch> mount points
<brousch> your "C" drive is kind of like "/"
<brousch> your CD-ROM will be at something like /media/cdrom
<wolflarson> what else will be in media? would / be like root?
<brousch> yes, / is root
<brousch> on windows you have c:\documents and settings\wolflarson\ for your personal stuff, on linux that will be /home/wolflarson
<wolflarson> so would cards be in / too?   /cards/wireless and the NIC ?
<brousch> nope, hardware devices are in /dev
<brousch> so there's actually a /dev/cdrom too
<wolflarson> ah ok and USB is there too?
<brousch> right
<wolflarson> thank you for explaining that
<wolflarson> well this hours over next class :)
<brousch> rick_h_: what's your pyohio talk?
<rick_h_> brousch: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/663/ is my little abstract submissions
<brousch> wow, nice!
<rick_h_> just kind of a general "if you're going an app/library you have no excuse for not having docs/tests/package on pypi"
<brousch> i like how the description is web framework agnostic
<rick_h_> so try to show how an hour's work can make all that happen and using free services/automation
<rick_h_> yea, think I'll just do something wsgiref or basic. The idea is not the app, but the stuff around the app
<brousch> right
<rick_h_> just need something to do hello world via gunicorn on heroku
<rick_h_> that's the idea at least, not written yet, and two things on the list I've not used/done before
<rick_h_> so it fits the bill on talking about something you can learn a bit about as well
<snap-l> rick_h_: I'm totally there.
<rick_h_> snap-l: yea, figure worst case I'll be able to say I told you guys this stuff when I package up your github repo next time :P
<rick_h_> but hard to think of topic ideas this year
<shakes808> rick_h_: When and where is this going to be? This is what I need to do, correct? With getting me set up on github and getting my projects started?
<rick_h_> shakes808: this will be at PyOhio end of July
<rick_h_> see pyohio.org
<rick_h_> (as long as it's accepted)
<rick_h_> shakes808: and yea, that's the idea, it'll be an intense beginner talk I think since it's not going to require deep code knowledge
<brousch> i'm sure it will be
<rick_h_> but hopefully it'll poke a few more advanced users/expose some new tools/things as well
<rick_h_> so good for all ages! :)
<shakes808> :( I have my son that weekend, I won't be able to go.
<rick_h_> how old? bring him along :)
<shakes808> 6
<shakes808> lol
<rick_h_> I'm trying to talk my little brother into coming down with me this year
<rick_h_> ah, gotcha
<shakes808> His eyes will glaze over
<rick_h_> well they are recorded as well
<snap-l> They have been in the past
<rick_h_> yea, I took my wife/1yr old a couple of years ago
<rick_h_> it was ok, but nothing really great for the little ones
<shakes808> my son: "What the fuck dad? Why am I here? Is there a Wii to play with?"
<rick_h_> I wouldn't take my boy either
<shakes808> lol
<snap-l> rick_h_: You sure you're not thinking of codemash?
<rick_h_> snap-l: yea, remember when erica came down and hung out with jodee, was michael not around yet?
<rick_h_> maybe he wasn't
<rick_h_> sorry, all blurs
<snap-l> I think I would have remembered that. :)
<rick_h_> codemash rocked for the little one, my wife asked me to submit another talk for this next year
<rick_h_> so yea, shakes808 put codemash on your calendar and get the boy, good times
<brousch> rick_h_: you roomed with me 2 years ago. i have no recollection of an infant
<snap-l> I have 6 running VMs on my machine
<snap-l> this is awesome.
<rick_h_> brousch: ok, so yea it was pre-boy I guess.
<rick_h_> I know one year the wife came down, was ok but nothing grand
<rick_h_> snap-l: lol
<snap-l> brousch: Wasn't it more than two years?
<rick_h_> snap-l: is this the work desktop?
<brousch> pyohio 2010
<shakes808> rick_h_: codemash is next year lol
<snap-l> rick_h_: Yeah, home machine only has 8gb
<rick_h_> shakes808: yea, in Jan
<rick_h_> snap-l: heh, yea I got special ram/etc consideration when I got that machine
<rick_h_> it had more ram and larger drives than everyone else :)
<snap-l> rick_h_: Thank you.
<rick_h_> make buddies with those guys, pays off :)
<shakes808> How much is it?
<snap-l> 16GB
<rick_h_> and laugh at their jokes about Diana and her screw driver
<snap-l> rick_h_: I love our IT folks here.
<snap-l> They make things work. I like that.
<snap-l> also, the fact that our firewall isn't like Chrysler's firewall makes me very happy.
<rick_h_> yea, they're pretty good about that part
<rick_h_> but I think the built in bandwidth caps don't help :P
<snap-l> Yeah, I think there's some funky QoS
<snap-l> but I'd rather have funky QoS than half of the network blocked
<snap-l> esp when you're looking for information on running Windows on Linux, and get flagged for a prohibited search (Alcohol)
<jrwren> rick_h_: how old is your brother now? I remember one time you brought him to lightning talks or python group he was just a kid
<rick_h_> jrwren: 21
<jrwren> awe, they grow up so quick.
<jrwren> how he is doing?
<rick_h_> he started school at northern in Jan and tring to find out what to do so figured coming to PyOhio might be fun/exposure to some texch stuff
<jrwren> ah, very cool.
<jrwren> i really should go to pyOhio. I still feel python incompetent.
<rick_h_> it's a great small conf
<snap-l> jrwren: You should go to PyOhio
<snap-l> Wash some of that .net stink off you.
<brousch> omg, that reminds me
<brousch> at tedxgr some random people joined me at a table. they were from a local dev shop or something. all they could talk about was sharepoint
<brousch> "if you ever need sharepoint help or development, come see us!"
<brousch> somehow i suppressed remarks about hot pokers in inappropriate places
<jrwren> snap-l: i haven't done .net since Nov.
<jrwren> how long does it take to get the stink off?
<rick_h_> jrwren: 2 versions?
<rick_h_> :P
<jrwren> hahaha, shit at the turtle pace of .net, its gonna be a while.
<snap-l> And you can't replace the stink of .net with Java.
<snap-l> It's like trying to improve the smell of a latrine by taking a dump in it
<jrwren> well, depends on teh stink, if you do mono and not .net then its all lilacs and lillies
<snap-l> no matter how I try to convince her, JoDee assures me I cannot shit lilacs and lillies.
<rick_h_> hah, until you blog about it and the OSS zealots get a hold of you :P
<snap-l> I eagerly await the FSF's reversal on Java.
<snap-l> Especially considering the vitriol over mono that frankly hasn't panned out.
<brousch> snap-l: you shit what you eat
<Milyardo> The virtiol over Mono was over patents, the current drama with Java currently is about something of which isn't even copyrightable
<Milyardo> and if it is found to be copyrightable
<snap-l> And patents
<Milyardo> dear god help us all
<snap-l> Remember, the other shoe hasn't dropped on that yet.
<snap-l> But yet, Sun made Java GPL, so it's all good.
<snap-l> except when it isn't.
<Milyardo> If API are found to be copyrightable the copyright status of every implementation will have to reasssed
<snap-l> I mean, Mono is... wait... LGPL / GPL / X11 licensed.
<Milyardo> Also software patents will become useless
<snap-l> As long as there is a buck to be made, software patents won't go away anytime soon
<Milyardo> Why patent something when instead you can implement it any any similar implementation will become copyrightable by you without any involvement of a patent office
<snap-l> Milyardo: Because it makes look and feel lawsuits so much easier.
<snap-l> copyright doesn't cover that angle
<Milyardo> Yes it does with the exansion of this copyright in this case
<Milyardo> SSO does include how software in presented
<jrwren> i'm afraid not
<jrwren> and api are not copyrightable in general.
<jrwren> BSD ATT case decided that long ago
<jrwren> this case is about some specific api copyrights, not the general case.
<jrwren> so even if oracle wins, it will not effect other software
<jrwren> wine will be fine
<snap-l> jrwren: we hope
<jrwren> yes, we hope.
<jrwren> and even if a judge goes nuts (which happens often in federal courts located in CA) there will still be mixed legal precidense
<jrwren> precedence
<snap-l> I can see this judge navigating a tight line, but if Oracle gets their way, expect other software manufacturers to follow
<snap-l> and carefully ape whatever made pay-dirt for Oracle
<jrwren> they can try, but its also very expensive to try
<jrwren> say you go for wine or mono, who are you going to sue? no one has money of any significance there.
<jrwren> nor marketshare.
<jrwren> you would spend millions of dollars just to shut some people down with no financial gain.
<rick_h_> so far the judge doesn't seem a complete moron
<rick_h_> so I'm holding out hope, but I'm definitely not feeling that Google is 100% in the clear
<shakes808> How many gamers do we have?
<waldo323_> 42?
<shakes808> lol
<snap-l> Define gamer
<snap-l> I'm more "old school" gaming. :)
<snap-l> Mancala FTW!
<shakes808> A person who plays games.
<shakes808> MANCALA!!!! Hell yeah. lol
<shakes808> little stones moving from divit to divit
<shakes808> lol
<shakes808> I would be referring, of course, to video (PC) games
<snap-l> More modern games, then?
<shakes808> Yes, sir
<snap-l> We run Linux. There will be no more modern games here. :)
<snap-l> TuxRacer For LIFE
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tux_Racer
<shakes808> I will have to check if there is a linux ver of it, but my buddy just turned me on to this game League of Legends. It is an RTS type. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/League_of_Legends
<shakes808> Was wondering if anyone would want to try it out
<shakes808> You are a hero and lvl up and what not
<shakes808> it is FTP of course.
<shakes808> Free-To-Play
<snap-l> I think it's Windows only
<snap-l> but working under Wine
<shakes808> there is a download. Would anyone be interested in trying it out? I have played a few matches the last couple of nights and seems pretty fun
<snap-l> and by working, I mean there's a forum posting out there on the net that purports to have working instructions
<shakes808> and speaking of games snap-l, how is your game coming along?
<snap-l> DNF
<snap-l> Unfortunately I got mid-way through and realized it wasn't going to be much of a game without some more effort
<snap-l> http://www.wildfiregames.com/0ad/
<rick_h_> snap-l: so that just means you're doing pymonth right? :)
<snap-l> Heh
<snap-l> I might finish it, but right now I'm working on other stuff
<snap-l> like last night I finished moving OMC to archive.org
<shakes808> What game is that?
<rick_h_> nice
<snap-l> 0AD is a RTS
<shakes808> Do you play that one?
<snap-l> I've loaded it. Haven't played much of it
<snap-l> We've played some freeciv in the past
<snap-l> Also: http://www.xonotic.org/
<shakes808> The 0AD looks like Age of Empires
<snap-l> Yeah, it's very similar.
<shakes808> or Total War series
<shakes808> One of the games that I want/in the making is http://www.tribalwars.net
<shakes808> it is a text based rts
<JonEdney> I've been looking for a good RTS game, since I switched from Windows and cant play Company of Heroes.
<shakes808> My plans for my RTS is to start off text based and then when it gets to a certain point start making it to a graphics game.
<JonEdney> Very nice.,
<shakes808> Gotta start somewhere
<JonEdney> I was a big FPS person, then a friend got me into the RTS.
<JonEdney> Absolutely.
<shakes808> FPS's are fun but get too repeatitive
<JonEdney> Yeah, I played FPS for over 10 years in leagues...i'm just burnt out from them now.
<shakes808> RTS's can be too, but the strategy can change and what not
<shakes808> nice
<JonEdney> And now that I'm on Ubuntu 100%, not much to game on here.
<shakes808> That is one reason why I kept my Win7 alive, but just barely lol
<shakes808> I like to play games and not much for linux
<JonEdney> Yeah my Wife's laptop took a crap so I had to throw my Win 7 on her laptop, so just went straight Ubuntu.
<shakes808> Gotchya. What a good husband lol
<JonEdney> I shoulda put Ubuntu on it and said "Sorry, all I had"
<shakes808> lol
<shakes808> That is what I would do
<shakes808> lol
<snap-l> http://www.wesnoth.org/
<JonEdney> I was considering givving that a try snap-l
<snap-l> I've played the single-player tutorials of this for a while
<snap-l> It's pretty fun
<rick_h_> gotta love it, start a django project and syntastic lights up on every file ootb
<brousch> freeciv
<shakes808> rick_h_: Are  you going to be at CHC Wednesday?
<rick_h_> shakes808: yea, afaik
<brousch> is it a good thing that syntastic lights up?
<rick_h_> brousch: no, it means that pyflakes/pep8 are tossing out errors on the default files
<rick_h_> which basically means the devs aren't using these tools I suppose...
<shakes808> alright cool :D I am going to try to get the github stuff going and mess around with that. Could you help me out if I am having troubles?
<rick_h_> which makes me die a little inside
<brousch> pep8 is beneath django
<JonEdney> Anyone from southeastern area?
<rick_h_> shakes808: which github stuff?
<rick_h_> JonEdney: most of us are
<JonEdney> I was thinking about starting to come to the get togethers and stuff, but I'm still an ubuntu noob.
<shakes808> I think I have it set up. I am going through the site and looking at what I need to do. I haven't uploaded anyting or messed with actual GitHub.
<rick_h_> shakes808: ah ok so just making sure your remote is setup right and you can git push ?
<shakes808> I am below noob of Ubuntu.
<shakes808> yes
<shakes808> :D
<JonEdney> lol shakes808
<rick_h_> shakes808: gotcha, k
<snap-l> JonEdney: Didn't you come to CHC?
<rick_h_> yea, np, github has instrucitons for that stuff that's pretty good but can be there to hold the life vest in case you jump off the ship
<JonEdney> No I didnt snap-l
<snap-l> Ah, I thought you had.
<shakes808> I have a buddy that does this stuff as well and I am going to see if he can start some test files and I am going to do the same and see how going back and forth onthe different projects work and versioning works
<shakes808> rick_h_: lol thanks
<JonEdney> I'm going to have to check it out, they are every wednesday?
<rick_h_> JonEdney: yes: http://coffeehousecode.appspot.com/locations/detroit.html
<shakes808> rick_h_: Yeah, why is it Detroit when it really is Royal Oak?
<rick_h_> shakes808: because originally there was only an AA one
<rick_h_> and I was starting "Detroit" one because everyone can place Detroit
<shakes808> Alcoholics Anon?
<rick_h_> Ann Arbor
<snap-l> Ann Arbor
<rick_h_> they were the original
<shakes808> Gotchya
<rick_h_> how was I to know people would start others years later? :P
<rick_h_> and actually be down-river
<shakes808> HA HA
<rick_h_> but now I've got 3+ years of posting/twitter/etc with CHC Detroit in it :/
<shakes808> I mentioned CHC to a buddy and he was confused too lol
<rick_h_> bah, I guess I should rename, but it's our second location so hate getting too specific
<shakes808> Always have an announcement for changing it from Detroit to Royal Oak due to stoopid people like me that get confused lol
<rick_h_> but the url would have to change, etc ugh
<shakes808> lol All this work lol
<JonEdney> Yeah, I'm in Westland, so close to all of them except Lansing, neat.
<shakes808> JonEdney: you are almost in the middle of them all lol
<rick_h_> wtf...call from a firm in TX, an out of the blue email from some recruiter I've never heard of...people quit trying to make me change jobs
<snap-l> rick_h_: Yeah, I've gotten calls like that.
<snap-l> Especially if you're on linkedin or one of these other pro sites
<rick_h_> seems like a flood today. Evidently I posted something somewhere bad
<snap-l> Also think I get some from Google Searches.
<snap-l> rick_h_: You're just awesome, and everyone wants a slice.
<rick_h_> oh and the repeat google email
<brousch> rick_h_: must be your pyohio talk
<snap-l> brousch: ++
<rick_h_> heh, "I might speak!" "ooooh, that's quality stuff!"
<brousch> only the elite speak at pyohio
<rick_h_> brousch would know, Mr Elite!
<brousch> the animated gifs you use, the more elite you are
<brousch> so i kick your ass
<brousch> i don't have any good talk ideas
<rick_h_> doh!
<brousch> i had that build your own web framework idea, but haven't done anything with it
<rick_h_> ok, I'm all for having coding standards, but making it up as you go isn't going to cut it
<brousch> gotta start somewhere!
<rick_h_> *sigh*
<jrwren> i hate codeing standards.
<jrwren> teh standard should be "does the code work?" if yes, its good
<rick_h_> heh, not going to go there
<jrwren> if not, its bad :)
<jrwren> i'm j/k of course.
<jrwren> but I find most impl of coding stanards are too ridgid
<rick_h_> well when you've got a `make lint` command that rnus for that stuff...it should either follow/not
<jrwren> yup
<rick_h_> oh good grief, he's pilling our 2yr old diffs of the style guide doc on me
<rick_h_> greg-g: so..as a baised yet still hater on unity...the first answer is: "Gnome 3 developers have dropped this from gnome-control-center with a recommendation that it be repackaged and available as a separate application."
<rick_h_> greg-g: so how is that unity's fault?
<snap-l> I honestly think a good number of things that Unity gets kicked about are a direct result of Gnome 3-isms
<rick_h_> well sounds like the app got split, messed up, not packaged, etc...but I don't get how any of it is Unity's fault
<rick_h_> unless I'm mis-understanding I guess
<greg-g> rick_h_: I thought it was "it would show up in the systray, but only if you run this incantation specific to Unity"
<greg-g> rick_h_: I mean, it works fine for my buddy on gnome-shell
<rick_h_> greg-g: ok, so the issue isn't that the app went away/need backports/etc
<greg-g> brb, conf call
<rick_h_> it's the systray bit then
 * greg-g nods
<rick_h_> ouch, someone just got done reading some books and went off http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla
<greg-g> he had an amazeballs brain
<shakes808> You all have a good day
<greg-g> great, the week after I pay my money to NewsBlur, the site goes unresponsive :(
<JonEdney> That's how it works.
<JonEdney> CHC is like 45 minutes from me here in Westland, but I'm gonna try to check it out this week.
<snap-l> rick_h_: Trust me, there's a lot of Tesla fans out there.
<_stink_> i love this Tesla comic.
<greg-g> snap-l: "Your music compatibility is: VERY LOW" :(
<snap-l> greg-g: I haven't scrobbled anything with this new account
<greg-g> oh, weird
<snap-l> finally broke down and re-regiatered.
<greg-g> the text version of the email from last.fm said that, but the website says "unknown"
<snap-l> had an account a while back that I deleted.
<greg-g> I sense a bug in their html->plain text conversion
<snap-l> Before I was pissed off with CBS, but quite frankly, I want them to hear what I'm listening to now. :)
<snap-l> ie: not them. :)
<greg-g> heh
 * krondor is still bitter about last.fm
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-05-15
<snap-l> Anyone want a Kobo Wireless reader?
<snap-l> Gently used, non smoker
<snap-l> Apply within
<snap-l> http://www.analogindustries.com/blog/entry.php?blogid=1337037281394
<snap-l> And Geeknet released SlashCloud
<snap-l> and I'm officially done
<Blazeix> has anyone looked at knockout.js? MS seems to be pushing it pretty hard, but all the html data-bind stuff is scaring me
<rick_h_> phew, 18.02mi !
<rick_h_> Blazeix: yea, the author was on a JS podcast I listen to
<rick_h_> Blazeix: it's suppsed to enable some better UI/data model iteractions, but not sure on that myself
<Blazeix> i just finished watching the intro video, and i think it convinced me not to use it
<rick_h_> might be good to listen to him explain it on the podcast
<rick_h_> k, yea it doesn't sound like it's for me, he says it fits really well with the MS MVC web stuff
<Blazeix> storing a bunch of javascript statements as strings in dom attributes sounds terrible
<rick_h_> yea
<Blazeix> right, it's very silverlighty/WPFy
<rick_h_> http://javascriptjabber.com/ though for future reference
<Blazeix> cool
<Blazeix> thanks
<jrwren> knockout is shit AFAIK
<jrwren> actually, i odn't know at all.
<jrwren> but IIRC people I trust (coworkers at SRT) found knockout to be inferior to something else.
<rick_h_> well, it's levels, there are layers to frameworks
<jrwren> yeah
<rick_h_> the simple (webob), another layer (pyramid), and the grand daddies (django)
<jrwren> oh.
<jrwren> i was looking at knockout just as knockout
<jrwren> for use wiht any server side
<jrwren> backbone I think was what they went with instead?
<jrwren> unless I have those backwards.
<rick_h_> yea, backbone is a bit simpler though
<rick_h_> yea, backbone is the jquery of the MVC JS land
<Blazeix> right, backbone is more of a library than a framework
<Blazeix> interesting... http://kmalakoff.github.com/knockback/
<rick_h_> morning party people
<shakes808> Good morning
<snap-l> Good morning
<locodir-user> good day
<locodir-user> I thought I would be clever and when I installed ubuntu in a dual boot, use a new password. So naturally I immediately forgot what I used. I have no problem reinstalling ubuntu but how do i completely uninstall it?
<brousch> you can re-install using the regular installer
<brousch> when it get to the hard disk part you can tell it to wipe the old partition and install it new
<locodir-user> in windows i can not see wich partition it was installed in
<locodir-user> I want to avoid haveing 2 ubuntu instalations and not being able to tell wich is wich
<brousch> when you boot from the livecd/usb you will be able to see the partitions
<locodir-user> in the built in partition manager? (part of the installer?)
<brousch> right
<locodir-user> thank you - this is my first time using linux and so far idk if i will like it, but this was my fault and i will keep trying to give it a fiar go
<rick_h_> brousch: can't you just boot into single user mode and change the password?
<brousch> i think so, but i don't know how
<rick_h_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73442/how-do-i-login-in-single-user-mode
<rick_h_> maybe?
<rick_h_> anyway, crazy day today, but wanted to toss out fixing the passwd vs reinstalling if possible
<brousch> yeah, good point
<locodir-user> does not explain how to change passowrd?
<brousch> once you have the command prompt you can just use the normal password commands
<brousch> passwd username
<rick_h_> brousch: yea, but new to linux, I'm guessing passwd $username isn't on the first command list :)
<locodir-user> well ... i will ask google thank you for your help
<brousch> hm
<snap-l> rick_h_: http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/148677/why-is-80-characters-the-standard-limit-for-code-width
<rick_h_> snap-l: 7pt font is approx 9px wide per char. 80 char * 3 windows = 2160px wide (just over the 1920 of HD)
<rick_h_> and if you pick the right font, you can get that width down enough to get 3 files side v side
<rick_h_> that's the history of 80 col :P
<rick_h_> snap-l: but interesting note. I knew of the 80 char old terminals, but not punch cards
<snap-l> rick_h_: That's why god invented buffers
<snap-l> and 132 column terminals.
<rick_h_> can you see buffers at the same time?
<rick_h_> especially on a day like today...code review day. Lots of side by side
<snap-l> Yes, stacked on top of each other.
<rick_h_> fail
<greg-g> I just have multiple transparent terminals on top of each other
<greg-g> I tab the code around so I can read it better when needed
 * greg-g wonders if he did the dead pan thing too well there
<Milyardo> I don't use a windows or buffers, for the code I write need only be written once, I just echo my code and redirect it to  a file.
<brousch> i let eclipse handle it all for me automagically
<shakes808> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2143643/Woman-drives-25-miles-work-doesnt-realise-MOOSE-taken-roof-car.html
<greg-g> MOOSE
<shakes808> lol
<greg-g> ugh, that image is not (C) Facebook
<greg-g> effing eh
<greg-g> (C) Courtesy Photo is also dispicably wrong
<greg-g> grrr
<greg-g> daily mall seems like a rag
<AaronThul> Anyone know if I should use Net::RabbitMQ vs Net::AMQP?
<rick_h_> AaronThul: just from seeing the names I'd imagine that AMQP would work with other AMQP compat/non-rabbit servers
<rick_h_> while RabbitMQ would do some Rabbit specific fancy bits, like perhaps the mgt interface/etc
<rick_h_> so either should pump jobs through the system
<brousch> is rabbit the queue of choice these days?
<rick_h_> depends on your needs
<rick_h_> honestly, I'd just be using Amazon SQS if the celery stuff was working ootb with it, but hit issues using it
<rick_h_> and 0mq is a great tool to build a queue with lol
<AaronThul> grr my computer and I just had an argument, what was that last suggestion?
<ColonelPanic001> sadly, looks like the computer was winning.
<AaronThul> Well was more an internet problem, to many people on this wifi here at pgcon
<ColonelPanic001> oh sure, find a scapegoat to defend the computer.
<ColonelPanic001> I forgot you're heavy in to pg stuff.
<ColonelPanic001> we just switched our plans to use MongoDB for a project to PG instead. Mainly because the guy mainly doing it originally kept seeing all these cool things being done using Mongo, and said he then suddenly realized they all were having problems and switching anyway. heh
<ColonelPanic001> looking over the schedule, a few names familiar. Must have seen them when I went to the Ontario Linuxfest when that was still going
<ColonelPanic001> I'm sure I've heard of Bruce Momjian somewhere
<snap-l> https://www.system76.com/desktops/model/ratp1 <- Tempting.
<rick_h_> yea, I'm getting tempted to go get a real desktop and not upgrade the laptop for a while
<rick_h_> honestly it does most things well, but man those test runs would be a lot nicer if they were faster
<shakes808> rick_h_: what about your awesome dock setup :D
<rick_h_> shakes808: well if I went desktop I'd end up getting an ati triple head card and driving all three monitors off of it
<rick_h_> the laptop would only be for travel then
<shakes808> Gotcha. Everything is online and accessible regardless so it wouldn't make too much of a difference
<rick_h_> yea, I mean it would require more syncing up than I do now
<rick_h_> but thinking about it
<rick_h_> I got the last laptop when I had to go into the office
<shakes808> And now that you are working from home, you wouldn't have to use it but every Wednesday and every second Tuesday ;)
<rick_h_> well, I do go to the coffee shop every day
<rick_h_> but yea, I spend more hours behind my desk than not these days
<shakes808> You keep that coffee shop open lol
<rick_h_> let's just say they only have to ask me "hot or cold" when I walk in
<rick_h_> and everything else is done :)
<jrwren> i hate debian sometimes.
<jrwren> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdumbnet/+bug/999778
<shakes808> You should have a plaque up there that reads: "Rick, the person keeping this location open since 1801"
<shakes808> lol
<rick_h_> jrwren: ugh
<rick_h_> <3 pgsql http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/PostgreSQL-9-2-beta-improves-scalability-adds-JSON-1573815.html
<jrwren> anyone know of a popular debian ifdef contant?
<snap-l> http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/15/Lenovo-ThinkPad-refresh/
<rick_h_> and like that snap-l gets me back off the desktop route
<rick_h_> but man..."retooled keyboards" scares me!
<snap-l> Hope you like the keyboard. :)
<snap-l> Looks like they like the Apple-style keyboards. ;)
<snap-l> Chicklet 4EVA
<rick_h_> bah
<rick_h_> booo power port in the back
<rick_h_> finger print reader on the display?!
<rick_h_> lol, and wtf is the big red button?
<rick_h_> bah, still vga out
<rick_h_> I guess it does have a display port as well
<rick_h_> hah, reading the comments on there makes me want to start a thinkpad user group
<brousch> heh, i was listening to the holden interview on the 'from python import podcast' podcast and a familiar voice piped up
<rick_h_> :)
<krondor> is it wrong for me to lament impress.js lack of markdown and code block support?  bah today is turning into a crap shoot.
<rick_h_> krondor: you're supposed to look at that as a pull request oppertunity
<rick_h_> or better yet...forget markdown and go rst!
<krondor> the thought crossed my mind.. wait rst?  Did I just learn something today?
<rick_h_> rst is to python what markdown is for everyone else for some reason
<rick_h_> well mainly because of sphinx I think http://sphinx.pocoo.org/
<krondor> http://docutils.sourceforge.net/rst.html the right place?  Reading....
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> http://docutils.sourceforge.net/docs/user/rst/quickref.html for the quick reference
<snap-l> That site will put you off rst by itself
<snap-l> you need to play with it offline
<rick_h_> yea
<krondor> lol ok, TIL about RST != crap shoot, though not what I needed to get done.
<krondor> I was going to say, not the best looking site to show you a formatting syntax :P
<snap-l> Yeah, it's no daring fireball
<rick_h_> but basically if someone is doing python you'll find rst
<rick_h_> love --------------------- underline vs the stupid ====Heading==== crap
<krondor> yeah markdown confused me with its #thing# ##thing## ==wait isn't this like##? lol
<rick_h_> https://raw.github.com/mitechie/breadability/master/README.rst
<krondor> or wait I screwed the pooch on that (hate this expression) __## whatever
<krondor> ah so this is that breadability stuff that I've been seeing on my g+ feed.  Damnit you guys are going to get me into python aren't you.
<rick_h_> krondor: yea, but just an example rst doc
<greg-g> so, when is Unity going to get multimonitor support? :) (as in, when I switch from dual to single the windows do something not entirely insane, like put themselves across multiple desktops)
<brousch> that reminds me. had unity with projector fail yesterday
<greg-g> :(
<greg-g> rick_h_: oh, re thinkpad refresh, that keyboard looks even worse than my x220 :(
<rick_h_> greg-g: yea, in the comments is an employee tring to make everyone feel better
<rick_h_> but that's pretty helpless
<rick_h_> honestly though...unless some other laptop does the trackpoint with 3 buttons I'm basically trapped
<rick_h_> I don't know I could ever do a touchpad
<rick_h_> I'm hoping the new ones bring back the option to ditch the pad altogether
<rick_h_> I <3 that about my 201
<brousch> rick_h_: you have 5 fingers to use a touchpad
<rick_h_> brousch: right...because I've got 3 hands
<rick_h_> ummm not! :P
<rick_h_> I've got two a finger and a thumb, rest are on home row
<brousch> you can do a middle click with 3 fingers or something
<rick_h_> no, I don't want to have to move my hands aroud the keyboard
<brousch> footmouse
<jrwren> wtf:/usr/games/espdiff
<jrwren> wtf... man espdiff <-- stupid!
<greg-g> totally a game in my mind
<greg-g> rick_h_: yeah, I'm going to have to just upgrade my x201 with a new SSD and more RAM (max it out) and hold on to it as long as I can
<jrwren> its so dumb
<jrwren> it angers me
<rick_h_> greg-g: yea, I guess I'll have to give it a chance. I don't think it'll be going back
<greg-g> yeah, doesn't sound like it, with the "hours" they put into testing the new keyboard :(
<brousch> ut oh, all this thinkpad change talk has given rick_h_ a stroke
<brousch> "mitechie 1:24pm via Webman I wish we docs on our packages"
<rick_h_> no, that's my new project. I need to figure out how our SSO stuff works
<rick_h_> not a doc to be found...oh sure...a couple of doctests
<rick_h_> but how about a freaking list of api methods?!
<rick_h_> sample use case api calls/sequence?
<rick_h_> nope... *sigh*
<brousch> i was commenting on the grammar
<rick_h_> oh...I do love how Web and man got put together into Webman
<brousch> bleh, that's just the paste
<shakes808> Has anyone rooted thier phone?
<brousch> yes
<shakes808> So how do I get rid of the pre-installed apps? ... without paying for an app. I got a terminal emulator but can't find the directory that they are in.
<shakes808> Do you know which directory I need to go to?
<brousch> it's safest to use a "freezing" app
<shakes808> what is that?
<brousch> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ramdroid.appquarantine&hl=en
<brousch> quarantines apps you don't want, just in case removing it would cause big trouble
<rick_h_> lmao: Integrating your app with Ubuntu SSO
<rick_h_> "TODO"
<shakes808> I will try it out, thank you
<shakes808> with this app, can I delete them or it just hides the services?
<shakes808> I am looking to delete a handful of apps completely off
<shakes808> found one, Root Uninstall
<shakes808> works nicely so far.
<shakes808> :D
<krondor> shakes808:  a little known feature of titanium backup (besides being awesome at backing up your phone) is that it can remove unwanted apps.
<shakes808> with the free ver?
<krondor> hmm, I have the pay version, so not sure.  Checking...
<krondor> looks like free version can
<shakes808> Cool. Maybe I will download that to see if it picks up anything that I already uninstalled
<shakes808> Doesn't look like it is freeing up any space... ?
<shakes808> huh
<shakes808> with it being rooted, I can go into the Sprint Hotspot app and use it as one free now right?
<krondor> probably not with the sprint app, you'd want to use the native tether apps (might not have the bits for that installed natively on your rom), or install something like wifi-tether
<krondor> sometimes the built in bloatware apps aren't installed on your main data partition.  Might be why you don't see your space coming back.
<shakes808> Gotchya.
<shakes808> How do I make it all one partition?
<krondor> you're always going to have at least three partitions (ideally) /system /data /cache, but if you have more than that with bloatware not much you can do without reinstalling the OS (ie loading a new rom).  I recommend Cyanogenmod if you go that route.
<shakes808> I can't just change the sizes? Like when loading in Ubuntu, I can adjust the size of the partitions with the partition manager
<krondor> not easily .. they're not LVM.  It's an embedded OS to an extent
<shakes808> krondor: titanium backup is nice too. :D
<shakes808> krondor: What other little tid bits do you got for me ;) LOL
 * snap-l is going to write an article on the Squeezebox and submit it to Linux Journal
<rick_h_> woot
<snap-l> They accepted my proposal
<rick_h_> I've discovered I can get ESPN chicago on my squeezebox. This is going to be dangerous
<snap-l> rick_h_: Muhahahahaha. :)
<snap-l> It starts off small
<snap-l> the before you know it, you're moving your music from room to room
<snap-l> and syncing everything in the house to play the same stream, just because you can.
<rick_h_> I will resist your foul temptings!
<snap-l> Yeah, but when you're sending power-line signals from your X10 to turn on your radio, that's when I know I have you.
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XPL_Protocol
<krondor> rick_h_: he's already sold me, but I need to stockpile stereo upgrade funds first
<snap-l> krondor: That coupon goes off in June
<rick_h_> krondor: yea, I got lucky that the wife uses the device I replaced and wanted the upgrade
<krondor> snap-l:  now I have a deadline too, lol.  Well at least for part of that purchase
<snap-l> krondor: At least use it on a Squeezebox Radio. The Transporter can wait. :)
<snap-l> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/speakers-audio/wireless-music-systems/devices/transporter-se
<snap-l> For the person who measures their music-listening experience with a multimeter.
<snap-l> (and a logic analyzer, and a calibrated microphone, and a ...)
<rick_h_> bah, stupid django and their test setup...
<snap-l> http://wiki.slimdevices.com/index.php/Squeezebox_Touch_as_a_Home_Music_Server
<brousch> ah, geekers. modern-package-template doesn't work on python3
<snap-l> geekers? Is that a new swear-term?
<rick_h_> brousch: pull request oppertunity!
<brousch> yes, that is my swear word
<krondor> shakes808:  hmm other tidbits, how about rootkeeper ota (preserves root if you get firmware updates).  Not an issue if you're not on a stock rom.
<greg-g> I'm sorry, I can't read anything by someone who didn't learn when to use periods and other punctuation.
<greg-g> run-on sentences kill me inside
<greg-g> btw, less than 50 bugs until LP hits 1,000,000
<snap-l> go bjgs go
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-05-16
<jjesse> i'm getting weird power issues tonight at home as well
<jjesse> wrong channel sorry
<locodir-user> just updating those who helped me (though it is likely you dont care). I was able to reset my password by pushing shift while booting and getting a root terminal. passwd $username and it would let you reset it. This seems very insecure, any way to change that?
<rick_h_> locodir-user: if they can do that, they have to have access to your machine. If they've got that access, then they can just pull the hard drive anyway so it's kind of a moot point
<rick_h_> locodir-user: however, yes, you can set passwords on the computer on boot, and on the grub menu I believe, as well as doing things like encrypting your hard drive
<rick_h_> but honestly, it's a bit much for a new user to go through so I'd not suggest it until you get used to things a bit more
<brousch> so tired
<brousch> the boy woke up at 3AM and thought it was morning. he went stomping around the house and then settled down to play with his computer
<brousch> time to get him a clock
<rick_h_> ugh
<shakes808> good morning
<rick_h_> party
<shakes808> I just realized that I left my backpack at home :(
<shakes808> Good thing there is a lot of time :D
<brousch> use snap-l's
<shakes808> HA HA
<shakes808> It would give me a chance to try out a good computer ;)
<shakes808> then again, almost anything is better than Dell
<locodir-user> rick_h_: I would like to secure my computer from members of my family and while they wont take out a hard  drive of my laptop they will try to get the password that is why i as.
<locodir-user> *ask
<rick_h_> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/73703
<rick_h_> locodir-user: lots of ways of disabling/locking down single user mode
<rick_h_> but again, remember that it helped you get back into your machine. I don't know you family is going to be google'ing single user mode linux
<rick_h_> but understand
<locodir-user> true so you advise that i leave it until i am more familiar with linux?
<rick_h_> I would personally
<rick_h_> but it's up to you
<locodir-user> well looking through that link it looks like editing files that i would have trouble finding (that is not how windows is) so i will leave it
<locodir-user> thank you for all your help :)
<rick_h_> locodir-user: no problem, welcome to linux/ubuntu and hope you find it useful
<snap-l> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning snap-l
<shakes808> morning
<shakes808> I know this is a Ubuntu chat, but...
<shakes808> Has anyone heard about the new Windows Server?
<rick_h_> I try hard not to
<shakes808> lol
<shakes808> Well I guess they are going to make the server look like Win 8 which is stupid because a PC shouldn't look like a phone and phone apps.
<shakes808> IMO
<snap-l> shakes808: I for one welcome Metro
<snap-l> I think Microsoft Bob's time has come
<shakes808> Metro?
<shakes808> Microsoft Bob's?
<shakes808> What are you talking about snap-l
<brousch> metro is the win8 UI
<brousch> microsoft bob was the greatest piece of software ever produced by MS
<shakes808> Alright. Thank you brousch
<shakes808> snap-l: Why do you like the phone UI for a PC idea?
<brousch> a touchscreen interface on the server will save the cost and space required by a keyboard
<brousch> this is valuable space that couple be used for more servers in the rack
<shakes808> 1. A rack mounted computer takes up 1U
<shakes808> 2. You can SSH into it
<shakes808> 3. You can Serial into it
<shakes808> The space saved isn't really an issue
<brousch> the touchscreen interface will be preferred when you no longer have a desktop or laptop. you will remote in from your wintablet
<shakes808> I know my knowledge of server happenings is limited, but I don't think that it would be beneficial to put a technical person on a dumbed down UI
<brousch> ever tried using VNC on a tablet to access windows?
<snap-l> http://m.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/05/google-schmidt-page-damages/
<shakes808> nope
<brousch> not fun
<snap-l> But Judge Alsup wasn’t convinced. He told the court he had learned to code in Java for the trial — implying that he knew other languages as well — and he said that he had written some of the infringing code at least a hundred times since Oracle filed its suit in August 2010. “I can do it. You can do it. It’s so simple,” he said, adding that it takes less than five minutes. Then looked
<snap-l> directly at Boies. “You’re one of the best lawyers in America — how can you make that argument?” he demanded.
<snap-l> <3 <3 <3
<shakes808> interesting
<shakes808> brousch: like I mentioned, I haven't had that much experience but the experience I do have would tell me that I don't think I would like it.
<shakes808> I will have my buddy set it up on his server and I will try it ;)
<brousch> linux admins and windows admins think differently
<rick_h_> gah, I'm going to kill someone
 * brousch hopes rick_h_ is at the coffee shop today
<rick_h_> I am...but heading home soon so I can turn tihs REST discussion into a google handout where it'll be harder to hide my cranky face
<brousch> well kill someone before you leave
<rick_h_> oh good grief this just gets worse and worse
<jrwren> shakes808: windows server always follows desktop linux.
<jrwren> 09:22  shakes80| I know my knowledge of server happenings is limited, but I don't think that it would be beneficial to put a technical person  on a dumbed down UI
<jrwren> you've heard of microsoft windows, right? :)
<shakes808> jrwren: lol yes
<shakes808> If Win follows Linux, where is there a Linux that looks like that?
<jrwren> it is by definition a dumbed down UI for technical people.
<jrwren> jrwren: lol, that was a total brain mistake.
<jrwren> shakes808: windows server always follows desktop windows.
<shakes808> lol
<jrwren> sorry.
<shakes808> talking to your self again? lol
<shakes808> As long as you don't answer back ;)
<jrwren> you realize that metro is just a replacement for the start menu on desktop windows and server windows ?
<jrwren> as soon as you run a desktop app e.g. server manager, it won't be metro.
<jjesse> metro won't be on windows server will it?
<jjesse> if so that is news to me
<snap-l> jjesse: They're threatening to do it.
<jjesse> really that seems odd
<snap-l> jjesse: Not really. I think they're looking for interface parity across all of Windows
<snap-l> which will be interesting
<snap-l> reminds me a bit of the administration utilities on HP-UX
<snap-l> Anything to make administration that much easier.
<jjesse> a quick google shows that it might be possible to build a "control panel" w/ quick links to frequently used tools + build a "dashboard" to show stats etc
<nixternal> http://main.diabetes.org/goto/nixternal - yeah buddy, I just spammed your channel. NOW DONATE! :)  <3  if snap-l helped last year, the rest of you can help this year!
<jrwren> its simple.
<brousch> nixternal: you just ride a bike and i pay you?
<nixternal> you know it
<jrwren> windows server and desktop have the same explorer.exe
<jrwren> the start menu part of explorer.exe IS metro.
<brousch> i'll need more than that
<nixternal> i will ride naked
<jrwren> server gets metro because tehre is no more start menu in desktop
<brousch> can i opt out of the photo tier?
<snap-l> nixternal: I will pay to keep you clothed.
<nixternal> HAHAHAHA
<nixternal> i just spit a lil coffee damnit
<brousch> hopefully you are clothed now
<nixternal> i mass emailed the people at my mom's company she retired from last year. they paid up big time, and i had a few rich friends pitch in, though most of my rich friends donated $5, and my broke friends did $25-$100
<jjesse> jrwren, i think its just a registry entry/chagne to make it non-metro
<brousch> nixternal: i think the donation would depend partly on whther diabetes affects you or your loved ones
<snap-l> nixternal: When is it?
<nixternal> damn brousch that was fast
<nixternal> snap-l: 25 days from today
<nixternal> i started my donation plea a little late this year
<brousch> if i don't do it now i will forget
<nixternal> yeah, i am the last one to donate, make sure i hit my goal
<snap-l> nixternal: I've added it to my GTD lists. I'll get something in next paycheck.
<nixternal> last year, wow, i set my goal at $150. i emailed my mom and in 5 minutes I raised my goal to $500. then i emailed one friend, and she emailed her friends & family, and I was up to $1,000
<nixternal> snap-l: thanks duders
<nixternal> haha, on my Fundraising Honor Roll, it is just "Ben Rousch" all by himself scrolling over & over :D
<brousch> i feel lonely
<brousch> now i wish i'd added a "personal message"
<nixternal> I don't know if the personal message scrolls too. I can't remember. No it doesn't, because I received some nasty messages from Chicago GLUG members last year & it didn't show up
<jrwren> jjesse: SHUSH! :)
<jrwren> can you assure me that noen of the money will go to type2 diabetes?
<snap-l> jrwren: As much as we can assure you that none of your tax dollars will fund stupid shitt
<snap-l> ie: none
<jrwren> yeah.
<snap-l> jrwren: But, a rising tide lifts all boats
<jrwren> ever since that pink ribbon cancer bitch ruined charitable organizations, I don't give to anyone.
<snap-l> If they cure type 2, maybe they can cure the other forms
<snap-l> I don't pretend to know how charities deal with my money
<jrwren> type 2 is curable, its just that no one wants to actually do what it takes to live their life that way.
<snap-l> I just get pissed off when they spend it all to make more money
<snap-l> United Way
<jrwren> "oh you mean i have to change my lifestyle? well fuck that" <-- I do not like this
<AaronThul> How should someone put a complex data structure into RabbitMQ?  Say I have text stings, internets and multiple images?
<rick_h_> you don't want to put that into rabbit if you can help it
<rick_h_> the best way to run rabbit is as a pure in memory, leave disk out of things
<rick_h_> that means your data going into the queue has to fit into memory
<rick_h_> and if the queue backs up...
<rick_h_> so you want to store things you need into something like a database, and only put the record ids/etc you want into the rabbit queue itself
<AaronThul> hmm I wanted to put everything my worker needs to do its work in the Q
<rick_h_> you can, but it's generally not the best idea
<AaronThul> I don't like the idea of giving workers access to the DBs and all the NFS shares
<rick_h_> think of disaster recovery, resource usages, etc
<AaronThul> also WAN over NFS has not worked for us in the past
<rick_h_> hmmm, well then can you expose it via a simple service?
<rick_h_> gotcha
<rick_h_> well, depending on the sizes of the images/etc this can get messy
<rick_h_> but basically normally your library helps you get data into rabbit, yuou'd have to basically hex encode the images as strings and decode them on the outside
<AaronThul> hmm, that seems yucky
<rick_h_> yea, well you're doing yucky things :P
<AaronThul> that would be the technical term, yucky :-)
<brousch> hah, awesome, apparently i've helped 2 people already http://clusterbleep.net/blog/2012/05/09/ubuntu-12-04-splash-screen-lockup-with-livecd/
<rick_h_> woot
<brousch> though i didn't expect it on an ibook G4 circa 2006? the machine i had it on was circa 2009
<brousch> no, ibooks ended in 2005
<brousch> so weird that the same chipset is in both
<jrwren> anyone other than me sick of reading about ubuntu ackomplishments?
<jrwren> I might actually unsubscribe from jono's blog
 * rick_h_ whistles
<rick_h_> the issue is that it's on his blog, planet ubuntu, and voices of canonical
<rick_h_> I feel like its
<rick_h_> it's a TPS report in triplicate
<jrwren> i only read his blog.
<jrwren> if there is one next time, it get the unsub :)
<nixternal> what, you don't want to hear about getting a pat on the back for filing a bug report?
<snap-l> I killed Kobo on my Android for it's annoying recommendations
<snap-l> and getting a badge for starting a book is stupid
<snap-l> (and yes, I think Ubuntu Accomplishments is misguided)
<snap-l> and I still have planet Ubuntu on pause
<nixternal> i feel that if people start contributing to ubuntu in order to get a trophy, they aren't doing it for the right reason
<nixternal> i know it will happen, it always happens. when karma was introduced on LP, the same thing happened
<nixternal> people started spamming bug reports just to raise their karma
<nixternal> or someone who has never compiled the kernel themselves, would respond with some nonsense on a kernel bug
<Milyardo> It comes down to the flawed expectation that you can summerize merit with a few statistics
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> though, like other projects, i don't see this one lasting
<snap-l> nixternal: That's it's only saving grace.
<nixternal> something community related, that I feel is a bit more important, some sort of merger between the forums & askubuntu. get rid of the support forums and have it link to askubuntu instead
<nixternal> help.ubuntu.com, askubuntu, ubuntuforums, local documentation. so much fragmentation & rewriting going on
<snap-l> nixternal: Every time someone mentions getting rid of the forums, someone releases the flying forum monkeys and all hell breaks loose.
<snap-l> Personally, if the forums disappeared tomorrow, I'd be happy
<nixternal> they don't have to get rid of it totally, keep the discussions, but the support is nuts
<snap-l> If NNTP replaced every web forum out there, I'd be happy.
<nixternal> i haven't logged in to the forums in at least 2 years
<snap-l> I asked them to delete my account
<nixternal> i really enjoy askubuntu, even if i am not searching for support. i learn new shit damn near every day just scrolling through
<snap-l> nixternal: ++
<snap-l> What I love are the posts that don't get accepted as the answer, but have even better information
<nixternal> has better juju info than juju.ubuntu.com :)
<snap-l> http://www.metalinjection.net/around-the-interwebs/this-is-officially-the-worst-slayer-tattoo-i-have-ever-seen
<shakes808> WOW... WOW
<shakes808> I can see where that could have been decent ... and that is by not getting it in the first place
<krondor> this forums versus other things debate must be universal across geekdom.  i3 mailing list erupts into this 'keep/drop the forums' debate twice a year at least.
<brousch> ug, i hate forums
<snap-l> They're internet cesspools
<snap-l> The interfaces are terrible, every one requires a different account, and whomever decided animated signatures that take up half of a page needs to be dragged through a pile of razorblades by their testicles
<brousch> seems a little bit harsh
<brousch> snap-l: you should give a pygame talk at pyohio
<snap-l> brousch: I'll consider it.
<greg-g> and use your IRC language
<brousch> make it so
<brousch> irc language?
<greg-g> his colorful IRC language
<snap-l> greg-g: You're just jealous that you don't have a stash of razor blades to make it so
 * greg-g shudders and kinda feels sick now
<brousch> you feel sick because you do have a stash of razor blades?
 * greg-g walks away
<brousch> or is it because you know who created the monstrosity and he is a good friend of yours?
<krondor> whenever I think of forums this song gets stuck in my head http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTLwiccIOxI
<jrwren> +1 i'll never understand the popularity of web forums.
<brousch> krondor: awesome
<greg-g> did someone make the "oh my god why does the phone ROM community use forums for software releases?!?!?!! so #fail" comment yet?
<greg-g> if not, consider it made
<snap-l> greg-g: I'll never understand the whole "Here's our new (album|rom|book) and then present me with a megaupload or other filesharing site" mentality.
<snap-l> seriously, you want me to do to a site that has rai4fuuKeelahj8b as the identifier?
<snap-l> Talk about the lady or the tiger.
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lady,_or_the_Tiger%3F
<krondor> a lot of the phone devs have moved to goo.im for files if they're not on their own infrastructure.  Maybe megaupload takedown forced some of that.
<snap-l> krondor: So they transferred the problem to someone else.
<krondor> yep, which is a huge step up over the download parker ad fests they used before
<greg-g> but still, using a forum topic to release software, with a thousand comments on it, is not helpful
<greg-g> software development is a solved problem, all we're doing now is working on efficiency/prettiness. Use what we know, damnit.
<brousch> especially when you have to start at the end of page 27 and work backwards to find out the newest tweak and issues
<greg-g> s/software development/software development infrastructure/
<snap-l> go, the Squeezebox folks do that as well
<Milyardo> If you're legitmately doing open source phone development what's wrong with a github account or something similar, like I'd figure rom developers would need revision control and issue tracking right?
<jrwren> alright pythonistas, how do you deal with reindenting when you add/remove a block?
<jrwren> i just removed a try: and reformating that was a load of b.s.
<Milyardo> g=GG
<Milyardo> ^ hoppe that mage rick_h_  smile
<Milyardo> *made
<rick_h_> jrwren: v)<< perhaps?
<jrwren> I'll try it.
<rick_h_> jrwren: basically just using )} to quickly grab code blocks and << to deindent
<jrwren> zomg RICH!!!!
<rick_h_> rick
<jrwren> rick_h_: ++
<snap-l> He was saying that it made him RICH with excitement
<snap-l> he would never ever make that mistake. ;)
<snap-l> (blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall have to talk out of their asses more than once)
<greg-g> lol
<shakes808> snap-l: +1 lol
<Blazeix> hm, bad sign: this api supports two formats: "JSON" and "REST"
<krondor> Milyardo:  yeah, so a lot of phone roms are just minor tweaks on other roms done by one guy or so.. they don't invest in the infrastructure
<Blazeix> even better, their endpoint is /service/rest/?method=foo, which will invoke the 'foo' operation.
<krondor> when you look at larger roms they're doing things like github, or in the case of CM they run their own git and use gerrit I think
<snap-l> Blazeix: I'm sure it supports all of the REST API calls, GET, POST, and OTHER
<Blazeix> i think everything is GET, but i'm not sure, since the documentation doesn't specify :(
<Blazeix> lol http verbs whats that
<snap-l> Blazeix: maybe it can return XML too
<snap-l> like the POS REST API at $lastjob
<Blazeix> oh, it does return xml, don't worry
<Blazeix> though i'm fine with that. it isn't ideal, but it also isn't blatantly wrong.
<Blazeix> just means i need to use the xml parsing lib rather than the json parsing lib
<_stink_> Blazeix: hah, our web team's "REST" api has a ?method=foo just like that.  i have chosen not to discuss this with them.
<rick_h_> Blazeix: hah, so xmlrpc via query params ?
<rick_h_> _stink_: ugh, I am all for peace in the REST world, wasted too many hours debating
<rick_h_> but that is one thing that is most definitely not REST
<_stink_> no kidding
<Blazeix> yeah, i guess i'm lucky to have an API, but i'll still bitch in IRC about it :)
<_stink_> then they wrote a php class as a client to call their own api.  so they don't even see the URIs.
<rick_h_> hah
<shakes808> see you soon, have a good one
<jrwren> hahahaha https://ciaranm.wordpress.com/2009/11/15/this-week-in-python-stupidity-os-stat-os-utime-and-sub-second-timestamps/
<jrwren> ok, python is starting to piss me off.
<jrwren> open('dne') raises IOError
<jrwren> os.stat('dne') raises OSError
<jrwren> I thought python was supposed to be consistent?
<rick_h_> well, you'll find that one thing in py3.3 (I think it is) is 'fixing the exception levels'
<rick_h_> jrwren: ^^
<rick_h_> jrwren: and they are doing different things
<rick_h_> open is an IO op, stat not so much :P
<rick_h_> jrwren: http://docs.python.org/dev/whatsnew/3.3.html#pep-3151-reworking-the-os-and-io-exception-hierarchy
<shakes808> g'day
<shakes808> test
<shakes808> Was trying my rooted phone's tether. Didn't work :(
<greg-g> so, on my non rooted LG Optimus V, all I did was install this crappy "10+ utilities for UR FONE!" app (it moves apps to the SD card that allow it, kills processes, etc)
<greg-g> on the "save battery" tab, it has "turn on/off tethering" and when I tap it, it lets me turn on tethering through the standard Android setting for it, even though my stock rom won't let me get there from the normal settings menu
<greg-g> nice little work around
<shakes808> fun
<shakes808> :D
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-05-17
<locodir-user> I cant seems to install correct drivers for my built in video card. I get an error
<locodir-user> it also lag much of the time and i am hopeing this will fix that
<locodir-user> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.  Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<rick_h_> shakes808: https://github.com/mitechie/Bookie/blob/develop/.gitignore
<rick_h_> Blazeix: we miss you :P
<Blazeix> rick_h_: :) sad I couldn't make it. A coworker was presenting at the .NET user group, so I was supporting him.
<snap-l> What's more important, .net support, or hanging out with the cool people?
<NinetiesLinuxUse> Mono will kill all of Linux!
<snap-l> Actually, Java is doing just fune there.
<Blazeix> unity is currently hogging the killing-linux-spotlight
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ae_SxDnD2W4
<greg-g> shouldn't you be in bed
<snap-l> Maybe
<greg-g> that's an awesome one, though
<rick_h_> Blazeix: ah, cool on the friend speaking bit
<rick_h_> and morning all
<brousch> word up homies?
<rick_h_> ugh
<shakes808> Good mornin
<shakes808> g
<brousch> straight up dawg
<shakes808> Anyone shed some light on this? http://sellout.woot.com/sale/26325
<shakes808> Is this something that would be worth buying?
<rick_h_> snap-l: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLqpJkIfzew
<rick_h_> shakes808: might like that as well ^^
<AaronThul> rick_h_: is there any way to look at whats is in the queue, including items being worked on?
<rick_h_> heh, so that's up to you to track.
<rick_h_> normally you have a job/db record with a state that gets set to PENDING when it goes into the queue, RUNNING when a worker grabs it, etc
<snap-l> rick_h_: That's insane.
<snap-l> ANd cool
<snap-l> but mostly insane
<snap-l> shakes808: Do you already have a plan?
<snap-l> Because I'm not sure how it would work otherwise.
<AaronThul> so we have to do it our self, I would sure live it if the queue could help me with that
<rick_h_> AaronThul: but then things like random access are what dbs are for. What about just using a db server as a queue?
<rick_h_> you can stick all your data in there you need and pull out of it?
<rick_h_> normally a queue can get going so fast, by the time you ask "is this in the queue" it's out. Many people do thousands of items/s through there
<snap-l> AaronThul: I think you're not looking for a queue, you're looking for something like memcache or another nosql variant
<snap-l> shakes808: OK, that'll teach me to skim. It's a mobile wifi router in that it is portable, not that it's tied to a mobile data plan
<snap-l> shakes808: If you travel a lot, go for it. :)
<snap-l> shakes808: Most of the time if the wifi is terrible, the wired is terrible too. :)
<shakes808> rick_h_: that is pretty cool
<shakes808> snap-l: lol I don't have a plan for that, that is one reason why I rooted my phone so that I could tether for free and try to make it a hotspot. I didn't know if that would be something that I could tether my phone to to make a hotspot better.
<snap-l> shakes808: You'd need to set up a wifi bridge to make that work
<AaronThul> rick_h_: don't tell me that after I figured out how to put the image into the queue :-)
<rick_h_> AaronThul: hah, well ship me your list of requirements and I'll sit down and make my suggestions :P
<snap-l> and unless you can run two separate channels, it's not going to improve much
<shakes808> with creating the bridge, is that on the router or phone?
<snap-l> Well, both would need to support it
<snap-l> you can't have a bridge with one support. That's a teeter-totter.
<AaronThul> rick_h_: I was just tying not to add a column to our database however that is what we might need to do
<snap-l> AaronThul: Could create a separate table to handle the queue
<snap-l> record id / processed
<snap-l> or whatever else you need
<shakes808> snap-l: I don't see it in the settings of the wifi tether but I do have channel choices, but can't run 2 channels on my phone
<snap-l> Yeah, and most mobile hotspots assume they're the router
<snap-l> I don't think it will work for that
<snap-l> It'd be more for "I'm in a hotel room, and they have wired network. Now all 5 of us can get online"
<snap-l> shakes808: Although it appears to support 3g / 4g native
<snap-l> OK, so I'm not crazy.
<AaronThul> snap-l: so we need a queue table to handle the queue ;-)
<snap-l> AaronThul: If that floats your boat, by all means. ;)
<snap-l> Personally I'd keep all of the queuey bits together.
<shakes808> Yeah, because it supports 3G/4G, do you think it could work without the bridge?
<snap-l> especially with a nougat-filled center.
<snap-l> shakes808: You'll probably want to read some more reviews of it
<snap-l> I don't know what it's capable of doing.
<snap-l> I'm going off of my experience trying to get an Airport Express and an Airport Extreme to act as range extenders
<snap-l> short answer: unless you have a wired connection between the two, it's not particularly useful
<shakes808> alright
<shakes808> Who here has rooted their phone and has used the WiFi Tether?
<snap-l> shakes808: I've used it without rooting. (ting.com supports tethering)
<greg-g> same here, even though Virgib Mobile does not support tethering
<shakes808> snap-l: lol you and your ting lol I am guessing you are liking it? I haven't heard any grumbling from your corner
<shakes808> huh, my project tonight is to get my tethering to work lol
<shakes808> apparently when rooted, I can't do the texting to find out how many minutes I have used lol
<brousch> rick_h_: did you try to read 'djen of django' on kindle?
<rick_h_> brousch: not yet, it's on there but not tried to read it yet
<brousch> it is garbage in the kindle format
<rick_h_> honestly, working longer days and not had much reading time at all
<brousch> all of the code is missing
<rick_h_> brousch: ugh, hoping it was ok on the DX
<brousch> https://github.com/agiliq/djenofdjango
<brousch> and
<brousch> https://github.com/agiliq/django-design-patterns
<rick_h_> ah, wonder if I can make a pdf to put on there then
<brousch> i think they just took sphinx and shoved it into a kindle converter. i am using the html and it's ok
<rick_h_> brousch: yea, and sphinx can do pdf, wonder how it looks
<rick_h_> thanks for the heads up/link. I'll have to get to it at some point
<brousch> they have a few formats https://github.com/agiliq/djenofdjango/blob/master/src/Makefile
<rick_h_> searching how to load sample data atm
<rick_h_> retarded...*sigh*
<brousch> fixtures?
<rick_h_> initial db data
<brousch> i did it with a fixture, which basically json
<brousch> https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/howto/initial-data/
<brousch> pdf would be a nice additional target for those books
<snap-l> hello world.
<snap-l> Paired with bt keyboard.
<snap-l> Interesting. he alt keys don't work
<snap-l> oh well
<shakes808> snap-l: How do you like your Ting services? I have been looking at it and thinking that cutting my phone bill in half sounds very tempting. Would you recommend it?
<_Marcus> I think awhile ago I told LWJGL to use software acceleration, how do I change it?
<_Marcus> Shit wrong channel
<_Marcus> Excuse my language
<brousch> sheat. sphinx needs latex to make PDFs. texlive is the recommended latex to use. texlive is about 2GB of crap to install
 * greg-g waves from SFO
<waldo323_> rick_h_, between paper book or ebook for the bash -> zsh book which would you suggest?
<rick_h_> waldo323_: http://www.amazon.com/From-Bash-Shell-Conquering-Command/dp/1590593766/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337272536&sr=8-1
<rick_h_> best book for bash or zsh users tbh
<rick_h_> I learned a ton of bash from it, and a ton of zsh from it
<waldo323_> :) thats the one i had up looking at and am deciding between paper version and ebook version
<rick_h_> yea, can't vouch for ebook on that one, have it in paper. If you want you can borrow it. I can bring to CHC next week
<waldo323_> that would be helpful
<rick_h_> k, just have to remind me as it's a full week away
<waldo323_> ok will do
<rick_h_>  for the python new guys: http://mikegrouchy.com/blog/be-pythonic-initpy.html
<rick_h_> shakes808: ^
<brousch> rick_h_: want a pdf copy of those django books? i installed the ginormous texlive to get them
<rick_h_> hah, sure
<brousch> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101667/Djangodesignpatterns.pdf
<brousch> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101667/djenofdjango.pdf
<rick_h_> ty much
<shakes808> rick_h_: Thank you.
<brousch> still missing chapters, but all the code seems to be there. i don't think they've actually finished the books
<rick_h_> oh interesting
<brousch> it looks like both have had recent commits, so they're still under development. i'll write up instructions for generating the pdfs later
<brousch> actually i'll fork their repo and see if they'll include it
<shakes808> rick_h_: who was the guy sitting to my left? The one going to WSU. He was the one that you said was going through the python web stuff too? Or am I thinking about someone else?
<rick_h_> shakes808: yea, he's tinkering with moving to programming...well going back to school so more than tinkering I guess
<rick_h_> ummm, he's Derek's brother lol, can't recall his name off the top of my head
<rick_h_> Drew
<rick_h_> that's it
<shakes808> who is Derek?
<shakes808> lol
<shakes808> I don't know peoples names. Like Blazeix, I know who he is and what he looks like, but don't know his name lol
<rick_h_> Will there
<rick_h_> Derek came a few times, but I follow him on twitter so know his name more regularly
<shakes808> Gotchya
<shakes808> I don't do the social network stuff. I think I have a twitter account that I used for maybe a week. I have a FB that my gf uses to play games, I don't go on often. G+ that I use to play some games. I have a blog that I started about a year or so ago that I haven't touched in about that same time lol
<shakes808> And I have a LinkedIn that I think I just updated the this week
<shakes808> since about 5 months ago
<shakes808> I am assuming that I need to get on the times and start using some of these lol
<brousch> twitter is useful if you follow the right people
<jjesse> like brousch
<brousch> hah
<shakes808> lol
<shakes808> alright
<brousch> that's @brousch
<shakes808> I will try to make a conscience effort on this
<shakes808> When I am able to get into all my accounts and what not, I will update and see who to follow lol
<jrwren> i bought those django books on kindle. are they work in progress or what?
<brousch> jrwren: it looks like it
<brousch> jrwren: but they're CC and have updates on github
<shakes808> Talk to you all later. Have a good rest of the day.
<jrwren> rick_h_: thanks for the link to pep3151 this makes me very happy
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, everyone has their crap to clean up
<brousch> i am a dog. i crap where i want and let other people clean it up
<jrwren> yup, that is why we don't run your warez
<brousch> buy a scoop!
<brousch> http://zareason.com/shop/zatab.htmlhttp://zareason.com/shop/zatab.htmlv
<brousch> sorry http://zareason.com/shop/zatab.html
<brousch> note especially the "root" section
<brousch> big-ass workstation is up. dual quad core xeon 2.3GHz, 8GB RAM, 5 750GB HDs in a 1.5TB LVM
<rick_h_> brousch: woot!
<brousch> finally have a place for all my crap and a computer to edit videos on
<rick_h_> ooh, very nice
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-05-18
<Blazeix> wow, awesome
<brousch> the 15" lcd seems kind of wimpy now
<greg-g> brousch: that tablet looks cool
<greg-g> I want to share this Wikipedia article with a member of the Ubuntu community: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Run-on_sentence
<brousch> djen of python accepted my pull request
<shakes808> Good morning all.
<shakes808> Funny shirt
<shakes808> http://shirt.woot.com/
<snap-l> morning
<brousch> a-yup
<greg-g> g'morning. I am in Chicago
<rick_h_> woot! my fav city
<rick_h_> go hit the peir for me
<brousch> protesting nato?
<greg-g> brousch: at a sit in right now
<greg-g> a sit in in my hotel room
<greg-g> work stuff. Meeting up with the rest of the tech team for a day. We're spread out, 2 in chicago, one in miami, and me in SF (honorary tech team member)
<brousch> i like chicago because after walking around i see specific buildings and areas in movies
<brousch> like batman, and the new transformers
<snap-l> heh
<rick_h_> da bears!
<rick_h_> the boy got to wear his bears outfit to day care for 'team sports day'
<brousch> you trying to get him beat up?
<brousch> the fiercely loyal, ravenous Lions fans will eat him alive
<brousch> hey, deadsnakes repo finally has python2.6 for ubuntu 12.04
<rick_h_> boooooo!
<rick_h_> 2.7 or bust!
<brousch> 2.6 is useful for if you deploy to ubuntu 10.04
<brousch> i have 2.5, 2.6, 2.7 and 3.2 installed
<brousch> and poop on 2.7. python3 or bust!
<shakes808> isn't Python3 not fully ready yet?
<shakes808> isn't 2.7 the stable release?
<shakes808> Or am I behind the times?
<jrwren> there is only 3.3
<jrwren> ;]   j/k, i still target 2.5 :(
<brousch> 3.2 is the current stable release
<rick_h_> yea, I'm excited for 3.3, I'm so hoping we get it for 12.10
<brousch> but many modules have not ported to python3
<rick_h_> it's going to be close
<shakes808> rick_h_: what is going to be close?
<rick_h_> the release of py3.3 and ubuntu 12.10
<brousch> ug, still stuck on python2.5 on dreamhost
<brousch> time to whine to their support again
<jrwren> can't you just build your own python in your home?
<jrwren> for that matter, can't you move to heroku?
<brousch> heroku doesn't give me other benefits of DH
<brousch> "unlimited" space, wordpress
<brousch> wow, gotta love allegiant airlines http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101667/grr-orl-allegiant.png
<shakes808> brousch: why the is there such a gap in price? There aren't any holidays in that month that would warrant the price increase. Though International Friendship Day is the weekend before, and we AAAALLL know how much air travel we do for our friends lol ;)
<brousch> i was pointing more at the ~$100 to fly to orlando
<Milyardo> shakes808: prices look like a stea  either way
<Milyardo> *steal
<shakes808> Yeah, over $100 to go down and under $100 to come back
<brousch> regular airlines want $250 - $500
<shakes808> Gotchya, I don't fly much, never have the money to go farther than a county over at best
<brousch> driving would be over $100 in gas
<brousch> and would take 2 days
<shakes808> Nah, It is 24hrs to go from MI to FL
<shakes808> If my grandfather can do it, then you can lol
<shakes808> ;)
<Milyardo> Yeah Yeah DTW->LAX was like $800 for me last month
<brousch> i'm more concerned about my 4 year old in a car for 24 hours
<shakes808> lol I can't remember how old I was when we went down there, but I was young. Around that age / a few years older but not much. It is called sleep lol
<jrwren> its called supply and demand
<jrwren> 24hrs is a bit much
<shakes808> What "supply and demand" does a 4 y/o have / need? lol
<jrwren> my 4yo did very well at 12hrs drive to VA last summer
<shakes808> Portable DVD players now-a-days are wonders for when they are awake lol
<jrwren> its called supply and demand, hte price difference in airline tickets from different airlines and at different times.
<jrwren> fuk that.
<jrwren> no in car entertainment for my kid.
<jrwren> she can look out the window
<jrwren> or listen to the radio with us.
<jrwren> i feel bad for hte kids and parents who demand/provide constant entertainment
<jrwren> just wait until they get older and you have to put up with their ridiculous expectations that you taught them!
<brousch> your 4 year old stared out the window for 12 hours?
<brousch> not even books?
<jrwren> she probably had books.
<jrwren> but we talked, listen to the radio.
<brousch> 12 hours of rush limbaugh?
<jrwren> fuk no
<jrwren> maybe podcasts
<brousch> we have gone to detroit a couple of times. after 1.5 hours in the car he starts to complain
<shakes808> Oh Mr. Limbaugh, would rather listen to Shawn Hannity; Rush irritates me sometimes and I don't know why
<jrwren> whip that boy into shape!
<shakes808> Books would be a good idea if they don't get car sick
<jrwren> are you a dad or a child's slave?
<jrwren> Hannity? seriously?
<jrwren> do you enjoy listening to insane idiots?
<brousch> i didn't say i stop. i said he starts to complain
<shakes808> When I had to endure long car rides, we would play little games with signs and license plates, but that gets old and how many times can you play it lol and get stuck on Q lol or U or Z
<brousch> shakes808: we used to do that too
<brousch> seems so tedious now
<shakes808> jrwren: They are all idiots, it is just amusing to hear what they have to say
<brousch> s/amusing/enraging/
<brousch> i'd rather listen to country music, and i hate country music
<shakes808> My kid just turned 6 and can start to read and put words together
<jrwren> oh yeah, we definitely played alphabet game with signs.
<shakes808> It is fun learning for that age :D
<shakes808> but when that is over, DVDs or I-Spy books
<shakes808> lol
<shakes808> jrwren: did you play where the word had to start with or contain the letter you were on?
<jrwren> just contain
<jrwren> starts with is rough
<jrwren> DVDs can suck it.
<jrwren> what are i-spy books?
<jrwren> the little baby ones?
<shakes808> Starts with except for Q U Z
<shakes808> lol
<shakes808> I-Spy has ones for older kids
<jrwren> she is 5 now, I think she is old enough to listen to the original BBC Radio series for The Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy
<shakes808> A page filled with crap and you have a list of items you have to find
<shakes808> Never listened to nor read them. I think I have them downloaded and a few of my friends highly recommend them
<shakes808> I will have to read them.
<jrwren> i never read 'em.
<jrwren> but the radio show is funny
<shakes808> gotcha
<shakes808> mmm LUNCHABLES FOR LUNCH :D
<shakes808> Who is a kid now?! lol
<jrwren> lol, gross.
<shakes808> lol
<brousch> those things are still around?
<jrwren> oh yes
<jrwren> some kids go to school with them every day
<shakes808> my kid is on a field trip and i bought two, one for him and one for me. He picked the pizza one and I got chicken torillas lol
<shakes808> here is a fun question:
<shakes808> let me type it out and see what you all say :D
<shakes808> How many states can you see and which ones from the 103rd floor of the tallest building in the Western Hemisphere, located in Chicago?
<shakes808> A. 1 state; Illinois
<shakes808> B. 2 states; Illinois and Indiana
<shakes808> C. 3 states; Illinois, Indiana, and Michigan
<shakes808> D. 3 states; Illinois, Indiana, and Wisconsin
<shakes808> E. 4 states; Illinois, Indiana, Michigan, and Wisconsin
<devinheitmueller> Is the answer contingent on pollution levels?
<shakes808> HA HA
<shakes808> not LA
<brousch> fog is more an issue
<shakes808> lol
<brousch> i think you can see all 4 states
<shakes808> anyone else want to chime in? devinheitmueller?
 * devinheitmueller googles
 * devinheitmueller answers four
<devinheitmueller> http://www.theskydeck.com/for-kids/fun-facts
<shakes808> cheater
<shakes808> ;)
<devinheitmueller> And today.... visibility is ten miles.
<devinheitmueller> http://www.climaton.com/forecast/IL/Sears-Tower.php
<devinheitmueller> Yeah, Google takes the fun out of such questions nowadays...
<shakes808> lol it wouldn't take the fun out of it, if you didn't already search and tell lol
<shakes808> ... even though others might be doing the same lol
<devinheitmueller> I could have just said "four" and sounded smart for knowing the right answer.
<devinheitmueller> A better question is:  given that today's visibility is ten miles, how many states can you see?
<shakes808> lol
<devinheitmueller> Which would require some Cartesian math!
<brousch> no, just a goole map
<devinheitmueller> Yeah, or that.  ;-)
<shakes808> You would maybe see Indiana but not Wisconsin, so 2
<shakes808> lol
<brousch> michigan is closer than wisconsin
<brousch> unless you require seeing land
<shakes808> HA HA, didn't think about that.
<shakes808> but 10 miles would put you just in Indiana I believe
<shakes808> ?? Chat window closed on me
<shakes808> but 10 miles isn't far enough to reach (land or water) Indiana
<shakes808> Have a good one all, see you on later.
<snap-l> Howdy
<devinheitmueller> snap-l: Howdy
<greg-g> yo
<snap-l> Just got back from Frankenmuth
<snap-l> Catching up on e-mail
<greg-g> congrats, snap-l, on the anniversary
<snap-l> Thank you
<snap-l> http://www.chilis.com/EN/Pages/Promotion/Promotion.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1 <- WTF?
<snap-l> http://magnatune.com/artists/albums/chiwawa-sickyona/
<snap-l> I should ask brousch when Black Sabbath became a three-piece
<snap-l> Because apparently they never had a drummer, according to their photos on their site.
<snap-l> http://www.blacksabbath.com/gallery.html?ga=11
<snap-l> http://www.metalinjection.net/latest-news/drama/oh-its-on-black-sabbath-crop-bill-ward-out-of-all-photos-on-their-official-site?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+metalinjection+%28Metal+Injection+%3A%3A+Latest+Updates%29
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-05-19
<brousch> Good news everyone! Thanks to my whining, I am being moved to a Dreamhost server with Python 2.6.
<jrwren> brousch: why not 3.2 ;]
<jrwren> brousch: what features specifically are you looking forward to?
<brousch> jrwren: pyramid dropped support for 2.5 in their most recent release. django is dropping it with the next release
<jrwren> hrm.
<jrwren> does it actually not run?
<jrwren> or is it just not supported?
<brousch> jrwren: django 1.5 and pyramid 1.3 are running the same codebase on 2.6, 2.7 and 3.2. apparently it's really hard to do that if you must also support 2.5, so they are dropping 2.5
<brousch> link of the day, for rick_h_ http://nodephp.org/
<snap-l> Good evening
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-05-20
<jjesse> good evening :)
<snap-l> Open Metalcast.com, because sharing is caring, and going to jail for music is stupid. Open MEtalcsat.com
 * snap-l is making promos
<snap-l> Good morning / afternoon
<greg-g> rick_h_: you used your kinesis lately?
<greg-g> I'm -><- that close to ordering one today
<greg-g> (the advantage)
<greg-g> just making sure it works well for vim users :)
<greg-g> (my other two buddies who have one are emacs)
<brousch> kinesis sounds like an exercise machine
<rick_h_> greg-g: yea, I did swap out to the unicomp a little bit last week just for variety
<rick_h_> but it's all good for vim usage, and the hardware config is so awesome
<rick_h_> this is crazy...I want to move to portland!
<greg-g> wait, portland, where did that come from?
<rick_h_> greg-g: because it's not 88 degrees there
<rick_h_> I have a secret dream to move out NW so I can never have hot days again
<greg-g> ahh, hah
<greg-g> rick_h_: SF/MV?
<greg-g> ;)
<rick_h_> greg-g: hah, not sure I could take that much tech crazy :P
<rick_h_> but that's for 20yrs from now, so maybe it'll be all ex tech by then lol
<brousch> we went to a kite festival at the beach today. absolutely perfect
<brousch> could even swim
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h_> we were up at traverse city...COOOOOLD water
<rick_h_> but the boys still went nuts in it
<snap-l> Actually, I think rick_h_ wants a bunker in MOntana
<greg-g> that's my dream
<greg-g> or just a cabin in some secluded valley
<greg-g> with fiber
<greg-g> of course
<rick_h_> that's the trouble isn't it
<rick_h_> I do like my coffee shop and my high speed and 4g
<rick_h_> greg-g: does the bookie preview thing work for you atm?
<rick_h_> greg-g: when you go to save a new bookmark, didn't we get that working?
<brousch> not enough good places to eat in the wilderness
<greg-g> rick_h_: it did, lemme check
<rick_h_> greg-g: thanks, appreciate it. Don't know why I tried it but failing to load some JS for me here but it's really strange
<greg-g> rick_h_: yeah, worked, even on a weird site (see my last bookmark)
<rick_h_> greg-g: ok, will look at it more, but less urgency if it's just me
<greg-g> yeah :)
<brousch> hm, what does poison ivy infection look like?
<greg-g> brousch: give me a pic and I'll confirm, I've had it a ton in my life
<brousch> i don't think it will show up. tiny little clear bumps
<greg-g> so bad once I had to get a steriod shot
<greg-g> yeah, and the liquid inside is fairly clear,right?
<brousch> i think so
<greg-g> probably then
<brousch> must've gotten it when i weed-whacked the entire back yard jungle
<rick_h_> man, we partied the weekend with friends of my wife and their 2yr old (2wk older than Michael) and I have to say we've got it so easy and I love this little guy to death
<snap-l> rick_h_: You've been great parents
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-05-13
<mathomastech> Blazeix: Sure. basically I have some files I committed from a previous install. But my current setup just has the actual files, and isn't connected to the github repository. Is there a way to reconnect and commit all my changes. My github is about 2 months out of date so I don't want to lose my current stuff.
<mathomastech> https://github.com/mathomastech/personal-web
<Blazeix> if you've cloned a repo and added github as a remote ('connected it to the github repo'), it shouldn't matter if you've reinstalled the OS, as long as you didn't touch the repo directory
<Blazeix> it stores all the configuration information in a ".git" directory inside your repo
<Blazeix> hopefully i'm understanding your situation correctly
<Blazeix> if you run 'git remote' do you get any output?
<mathomastech> Its synced over to my computer through dropbox. So I didn't clone it from github.  Let me try get remove
<mathomastech> remote*
<mathomastech> get remote returns origin
<Blazeix> ok, i've never dealt with using dropbox to sync git repos, seems a bit odd. you should be all set up. does "git remote show origin" return info about your github repo?
<Blazeix> if so, you should just be able to push your commits to github
<mathomastech> Alright. I will try that.
<mathomastech> Yep, worked great. a few adds, commits, and a push and I'm all up to date! Thanks Blazeix!
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h__> heh for jcastro http://www.j-baer.com/ubuntu-a-replace-for-chromeos
<snap-l> Good morning
<rick_h__> morn
<snap-l> That headline makes no sense. :)
<rick_h__> heh
<snap-l> Computer OS: a replacement for web only OS
<rick_h__> well if you read the article it has some sense in the end
<snap-l> Not really.
<snap-l> I dunno. It's like saying the car is better than an ash tray because you can run an ash tray in a car
<rick_h__> I think an app is a bit more important to the OS than the ash tray to the car
<snap-l> Two separate use cases
<rick_h__> web apps as first class citizens like chromeos. It's a premise, not saying the title is super, but it makes more than 'no' sense.
<snap-l> It's just surfacing shortcuts
<snap-l> You used to be able to do that effectively by dragging bookmarks to the desktop
<rick_h__> everyone whines that most chrome apps are just shortcuts to the page
<snap-l> most of them are!
<rick_h__> I think yuo get a full .desktop file with icon/etc and new windows treatment
<snap-l> There's precious few that are actual apps
<snap-l> MindMapr is one, Clock is another
<snap-l> Try finding a Twitter app in the Chrome Store sometime. :)
<snap-l> A good number of them are just redirects to some site that wants to add its two cents to the link
<snap-l> Google Play: Link
<snap-l> Google Keep: Link
<snap-l> Actually, Keep isn't a link. Apologies
<rick_h__> so there you go, "ubuntu and chromeos can link to web apps...news at 11"
<snap-l> It just brings up Keep in a smaller Window
<snap-l> There's more work to be done to make this "newsworthy"
<rick_h__> it's a dude's blog post, not reddit or even ars :P
<rick_h__> anyway, posted as another step in jcastro's path to pure web apps 4 lif
<snap-l> You have wasted my time with this trivial nonsense. Good day, sir. ;)
<rick_h__> getting carried away this lovely monday by a shared link to a blog post much?
<rick_h__> :P
 * rick_h__ goes back to oakland, looked like detroit anyway
<snap-l> Good trip home?
<rick_h__> meh, 4:15am cab ride to the airport, survive the day, pass out
<snap-l> Ugh
<snap-l> Traditional cab, or UUuuuuuber?
<rick_h__> heh, normal cab
<rick_h__> "mr hotel dude, please get me a ride for 4am kthx" version of uuuuber
<snap-l> nice
<jjesse> happy monday :)
<jrwren> has anyone here actually used chromeos?
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, had their first device I gave away though
<rick_h_> and chromeos changed to do multiple app/windowing more later so guess I can't speak to more recent stuff
<jrwren> i'm surprised google doesn't ship a chromeos app for windows/mac. include emulation software that just runs all of chrome os
<jrwren> full screen by default!
<rick_h_> heh, but that's what I mean
<rick_h_> the latest version isn't fullscreen all the time like the first iteration
<jrwren> and I also think that chromeos will be dead withing hte next 2 yrs.
<jrwren> understood.
<rick_h_> most of the goodness of chromeos is the locked system, auto updating, low disk space/organization/etc, built in 4g.
<rick_h_> heh, once my wife's medical software works on chrome I'll get her one for the house.
<jrwren> once => never. :p
<rick_h_> well I hear it's planned. It's damn web based and works in iXXX devices so the chrome not working is probably just UA lockout fud
<snap-l> Hit a lag patch.
<rick_h_> lag patch?
<snap-l> Yeah, was lagged
<snap-l> Didn't see the last bit of the ChromeOS discussion
<rick_h_> not much to it
<snap-l> Anyone know of a way to have more mind like water when your customers send you a timeline for something three weeks down the road that you're just now finding out about?
<snap-l> And are on vacation for three work days? :)
<snap-l> *breathe*
<rick_h_> LUNCH BREAK TIME! be back tomorrow
<snap-l> heh
<snap-l> I'm surprised rick_h_ didn't leave behind his box of puppies to strangle
<snap-l> I think he ran out though
<snap-l> Also, someone at work asked for a clue. I responded: http://ur1.ca/du6pp
<rick_h_> snap-l: but did you order one? That's the real question
<snap-l> Nope, that's his responsibility
<snap-l> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/14/business/monsanto-victorious-in-genetic-seed-case.html?_r=0
<rick_h_> :/
<rick_h_>  “that blame-the-bean defense.” <3
<snap-l> jcastro: re: Brainstorm Ubuntu Sunset - YES, SUNSET THAT BITCH.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-05-14
<jcastro> jrwren: around?
<jrwren> jcastro: yes
<jrwren> well, now I am
<jcastro> jrwren: I'm going on the stackexchange podcast with joel and crew!
<snap-l> jcastro: Woah
<snap-l> We'll know an internet celebrity. :)
<rick_h_> jcastro: rock it man
<rick_h_> ah, that was more general vs 'right now'
<rick_h_> nvm
<rick_h_> always hate the day before vacation, don't want to take any new task on and leave it for a week
<snap-l> Heh
<snap-l> jcastro: Love this brainstorm talk
<jcastro> brainstorm is my pain
<snap-l> Everyone agrees that bs is dead
<jcastro> I joined the company and it was assigned to me
<jcastro> it's not even my idea
<snap-l> but then someone comes along and says "I know! Let's integrate ideas into launchpad"
<snap-l> now you have n+1 problems.
<jcastro> that's basically the same shit
<rick_h_> no more into launchpad
<snap-l> Honestly, I think ask.ubuntu.com has been more productive for ideas than brainstorm ever was.
<rick_h_> for ideas?
<snap-l> because you can close it as "please file this as a bug"
<rick_h_> for broken things, docs, hints at xxx...but I wouldn't say ideas
<jcastro> there's no ideas on askubuntu
<snap-l> Any reason that's not the case/
<snap-l> ?
<snap-l> Seems like the perfect meta topic
<jrwren> jcastro: nice!
<jrwren> jcastro: what are you going on there for? what you talking about?
<jcastro> askubuntu
<jcastro> I think it's with a bunch of other stackexchange users
<jcastro> like, one guy from gaming, etc.
<jrwren> oh nice. that makes good sense.
<brousch> jcastro has edited every single post and comment on askubuntu evar!
<jrwren> jcastro: May 22nd, 6pm @ fanzoo, downtown ann arbor. just a bunch of nerdy devs deving, if you want to hang.
<jcastro> brousch: only about 8%. :)
<brousch> really?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> jrwren: that could be doable, ping me day of pls
<jcastro> this week is kind of crazy
<brousch> I would have actually guessed 75% of posts
<jcastro> but I am speaking @ LUGWASH
<snap-l> jcastro: You're not happening to come to MUG tonight? :)
<snap-l> Raspberry Pi tonight: http://www.mug.org/
<snap-l> lmorchard is presenting
<jrwren> oh man, lugwash is still around?
<snap-l> Yeah, and apparently active
<snap-l> Kevin O'Brien is busily trying to attract speakers
<snap-l> Much like MUG is. ;)
<snap-l> ^.-
<jrwren> i guess its been at least 5 yrs since I went to one.
<rick_h_> snap-l: going to miss CHC again this week, but hoping to make MUG tonight
<rick_h_> snap-l: dad arrives wed night
<snap-l_> rick_h_: No worries
<snap-l_> Will make sure we're staffed. :)
<snap-l> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1ebhb6/ubuntu_brainstorm_shuts_down/
<snap-l> Some days I just want to smack people.
<rick_h_> some? /me checks if today ends in 'y'
<flipsidecreation> Dealing with the general public statistically confirms this
<flipsidecreation> perhaps Ubuntu is going the Apple route and will just tell people what they want
<jcastro> making opinionated decisions is what ubuntu has always been about
<greg-g> If you wanted choice, you'd stick with Debian. If you wanted a complete/configured system OOTB, go with Ubuntu
<flipsidecreation> that is why I only run pure debian for my servers
<rick_h_> someone say orange please
<greg-g> purple
<greg-g> oh, sorry
<rick_h_> suck
<greg-g> orange
<rick_h_> ty much
<jcastro> flipsidecreation: does debian run a brainstorm?
<rick_h_> does anyone run one? :P
<snap-l> jcastro: Just have some janitor in the datacenter accidentally dump mercury in the brainstorm machine
<snap-l> instant hazmat situation, have to decommission the server, so sorry.
<jjesse> has there really been a bunch of pushback that brainstorm is being turned off?
<jcastro> not really
<snap-l> jjesse: Anytime the suggestion box is closed, people bitch
<jcastro> I mean, if people cared about it that much it'd be maintained
<jjesse> snap-l, yeah i know that
<snap-l> Even if the only thing it contains is a dead centipede
<jjesse> oh jcastro  were you in the Delta baggage area at Detroit Airport on Saturday evening?
<snap-l> and happens to be made of balsa wood and tears
<jjesse> or do you have a doppleganger
<jcastro> jjesse: yes, why yes I was!
<jcastro> with mark ramm
<flipsidecreation> jcastro: I don't think they do
<jjesse> ah my wife son and i were just arriving from Baltimore
<jjesse> and it was cheaper to fly into detroit than grand rapids
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> next time say something!
<snap-l> "Hey! Guy that looks like Jorge!!!"
<jjesse> haha i was trying to conrol my 5 year old who had just sat on a plane for 2 hours
<jjesse> due to being delayed etc
<jrwren> you could have controlled him by saying "go kick that guy in the shin and say hi jorge"
<rick_h_> heh, it's how all the parents are saying 'hi' these days
<snap-l> you could have paid for his college that way.
<snap-l> because I'm sure we all would have paid to see that.
<jrwren> flying between baltimore and detroit is kinda funny. its two very run down cities
<jjesse> lol
<jjesse> both airports are actually really nice
<jjesse> BWI and DTW
<snap-l> greg-g: Someone else mentioned th G+ events problem
<snap-l> I haven't seen that problem in a while.
<rick_h_> I had it today :P
<rick_h_> a certain mug event invite that came along
<greg-g> not to name names
<greg-g> :P
<snap-l> Heh
<snap-l> "If you select no, you won't see any events on your calendar except for those which you've responded yes to. This setting only applies to you. People you've shared your calendar with will still be able to see all events on your calendar."
<snap-l> "Automatically add invitations to my calendar:"
<snap-l> But I think it'll still pass them along to others(?)
<greg-g> which, right, *that* makes sense
<greg-g> effing google
<snap-l> Yeah, I don't quite get that shit.
<snap-l> Why the fuck would they add that to my ical feed?
<greg-g> where do you see that option?
<snap-l> Under Calendar / (Gear) / Calendar Details
<snap-l> unfortunately it still adds them to your .ics exports
<snap-l> which is retarded.
<snap-l> sorry, Calendar Settings / General /
<snap-l> So it'll hide it from your Google Calendar and phone
<snap-l> but not from people who you share your calendar with
<greg-g> ah, not in g+, where that shit is coming from
<greg-g> no worries, went in and disabled a bunch of other annoying shit that was irking me
<snap-l> I think you have to literally head to https://plus.google.com/u/0/events
<snap-l> and delete every event one by one by ...
<greg-g> lolz, I hover over the ? icon next to that setting, and I get "error" as the tooltip
<greg-g> and I'm in chromium right now (logged into my work accoung in Fx)
<snap-l> Nice.
<snap-l> Seriously, unless I say "yes, please" that event should go nowhere near my calendar.
<snap-l> That's a great way to get people into some serious trouble
 * snap-l makes a note to invite everyone to a repeating Brony event
<greg-g> I like Bronys
<greg-g> but, wait, I don't think this setting is what I want. I want to see events that co-workers/Carrie invite me to, but not ones from G+
<snap-l> I think that'll still work
<greg-g> not clear from the settings language
<greg-g> grumble grumble and people complain of FLOSS applications grumble grumble
<snap-l> greg-g: You should see an invite from me
<greg-g> at least with FLOSS I can go to an IRC channel, be called a newb (by a 15 year old) and to RTFM that doesn't exist. But at least there's *that*.
<snap-l> Also, we're looking to get more folks into the MUG community so there's less chance of event-spamming
<rick_h_> what's everyone's thought on https://github.com/mitechie/Bookie/issues/211 ? I like case sensitivity, but the usernames are part of urls and I do hate caps in urls.
<greg-g> snap-l: yeah, that test helped, the setting I saw wasn't the one I wanted
<greg-g> rick_h_: username *login* case sensitive, but no case insensitive collisions, urls all lowercase
<rick_h_> greg-g: k
<greg-g> that's my preference
<brousch> case insensitive everywhere
<greg-g> ugh, this whole distraction made me delay this email I was writing. I just wanted to check my calendar for a date, and BAM, reassessment of my relationship with google
<brousch> Google loves you. Never forget that.
<greg-g> When I think of google I think of: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/overly-attached-girlfriend
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-05-15
<rick_h_> shoot me now pls kthx
<snap-l> heh
<rick_h_> why are we doing step by step dd commands on slides?
<snap-l> No fucking idea.
<rick_h_> isn't this just a litle rude to les as it is?
<snap-l> Yes
<rick_h_> "hey, come give a talk...and we'll do it again with another guy once you're done"
<rick_h_> oh darn...
<jjesse-home> you guys seem like you are having fun
<jjesse-home> or were having fun
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> man I do not miss commuting
<rick_h_> nothing like traffic to bring together large groups of stupid people
<rick_h_> everyone ready for googleio?
<brousch> You are going?
<rick_h_> brousch: oh no, but will be streaming the video hopefully most of the day (well west coast day)
<rick_h_> brousch: would be cool to go to, but really not much use for myself as I don't program much google-stuff tbh
<snap-l> Good morning
<brousch> yes
<snap-l> I could not get up this morning
<brousch> I'll send you some spam that has solutions to that problem
<snap-l> couldn't shake the REM-like drifting in and out
<snap-l> heh
<jjesse> nice one brousch
<jjesse> i was hoping for a lazy start to the morning but was instead jolt out of bed by my son screaming for me
<jjesse> and then it was no big deal when i rushed to find thim
<jrwren> is google IO now?
<jjesse> yes
<jrwren> oh, cool.
<jrwren> i'll have to watch keynotes.
<jrwren> maybe htey will say "glass, hahaha j/k"
<snap-l> Wow, the WebGL stuff is pretty interesting.
<jrwren> agreed
<snap-l> Make your own tags: I just smelleed IE in there.
<snap-l> unless that's something in HTML5
<jrwren> its funny, html has supported making your own tags for a VERY long time
<snap-l> Well, it's supported making your own tags in that it would ignore anything it didn't understand
<jrwren> document.createElement() and then script around that element.
<jrwren> and I'm sure htat is upon what this framework is built
<snap-l> OK, this demo is REALLY cool.
<snap-l> He looks surprised it worked.
<jrwren> i thought it was gimmick
<snap-l> https://plus.google.com/117777908934895049975/posts/N2jhnVKBByj
<brousch> freak
<snap-l> heh
<jrwren> i thought it was cute.
<snap-l> Just dumped Empathy on the desktop.
<jjesse> if anyone hasn't seen the update to Google Music yet its really ncie
<jrwren> i never had much empathy for the desktop
<snap-l> It's like Christmas
<brousch> By dumped do you mean you removed it or you installed it?
<snap-l> I turned it off of my desktop
<greg-g> yeah, hate empathy
<greg-g> pidgin ftw
<brousch> pidgin4life bro
<snap-l> I use Pidgin at work
<jjesse> i use Facebook messenger for all my chatting
<greg-g> :(
<jjesse> so serious question why do you use a chat program these days?
<jjesse> besides IRC and text messaging i don't really "IM" anyone
<greg-g> I do
<greg-g> and I don't use Gmail web interface
<brousch> IRC and Gtalk via pidgin
<jjesse> you guys chat a lot w/ different people?
<brousch> Infrequently
<brousch> Some people aren't on IRC
<jjesse> i take my comment back, i use Lync at work for voice calls, unified messaging and all that
<jjesse> but that is work
<snap-l> I use it to chat with JoDee from time to time
<snap-l> or talk with people who aren't on IRC>
<snap-l> Most of the time you all are on here, so that's no biggie
<snap-l> and work is it's own Jabber service.
<jjesse> interesting
<snap-l> Thin g is, we don't have Facebook accounts, so that's not an option for us
<snap-l> I deleted mine when it was apparent that Facebook was looking to track me on all sites.
<snap-l> I think we blew him up
<jjesse> wow
<jjesse> system is freaking out, must be a sign i shold go home
<brousch> hehe
<brousch> I ent you a virus over gtalk
<snap-l> "I deleted mine when it was apparent that Facebook was looking to track me on all sites." -< What I posted while you were out
<jjesse> thanks
<snap-l> That and ...
<snap-l> "I think we blew him up"
<jjesse> ah snap-l i wish i could delete ffacebook, too many friends and family use it as the primary mode of converstation
<snap-l> 80% ot 20%?
<snap-l> s/ot/or/
<jjesse> of my friends?
<snap-l> of your conversations that you care about.
<jjesse> 30% and depending on what is happening politically less
<jjesse> which is why i've muted most of them
<snap-l> yeah, it wasn't easy to close out my account
<snap-l> lots of converations with people I went to school with, etc.
<snap-l> but it's not like I keep it a secret of how to get a hold of me
<snap-l> and funny enough, few people do
<snap-l> so it's a two way street. :)
<snap-l> http://decafbad.net/about/
<snap-l> ^- Complete stalker guide
<jjesse> the funny thing is i've talked more to relatives that i never really knew before they are on facebook
<snap-l> Yeah, same here.
<jjesse> and now i'll communicate with them over silly stuff we have in common that i never really knew
<snap-l> point being if you're not on facebook, would you maintain the conversation?
<jjesse> nope
<snap-l> and is it important enough for you to hang on to maintain the converasation?
<jjesse> right now yes, which is why i deal w/ FB knowing everything about my life
<jjesse> google does
<jjesse> so why shouldn't facebook
<snap-l> And is the time investment they're extracting from you wotrth it?
<snap-l> Not picking on you in particular. ;)
<jjesse> no i don't feel like you are picking on me
<jjesse> look the service is free right? (in some extent)
<jjesse> i don't pay to use it
<jjesse> so i have to give something up for it
<jjesse> just like w/ Google
<snap-l> But is your time free. :)
<jjesse> hell no
<snap-l> I'm also in the same boat with Google Plus
<jjesse> i am choosing what to  do w/ my time
<snap-l> but I find interesting things on there
<snap-l> and mute the rest.
<jjesse> agree
<jjesse> i enjoy G+ a lot more than FB
<flipsidecreation> G+ seems to have better content than FB
<flipsidecreation> but I don't have the same friends on both
<brousch> That's just because all of your inbred relatives haven't found it yet
<jrwren> its because my crazy family isn't on G+, they are on FB
<flipsidecreation> I have most people muted on FB as well
<snap-l> it's because you can also put your crazy family in circles. :)
<flipsidecreation> doesn't everyone on G+ have a circle called "Non Value Adding"
<snap-l> Technology Blabbermouths for a few louder folks
<snap-l> and a politics circle with the volume down low
<flipsidecreation> I use FB chat to talk to my friends and customers because they use it.  I have no specific love for FB but they do seem to own the market.  Google chat has some catching up to do.
<brousch> I have never used FB chat
<flipsidecreation> they have done a great job with integrating the group conversations with their chat heads system on android.
<jjesse> chat heads seems to work quite well
<brousch> There is no one on FB chat that I want to talk to who isn't already on irc or gtalk
<flipsidecreation> I communicate with my customers via FB chat, much better than texting
<brousch> What business are you in?
<flipsidecreation> IT Services & Computer repair
<brousch> Ah, like for a bunch of small businesses or residential?
<flipsidecreation> yeah, a lot of small business and we do residential service as well
<jrwren> is this Larry Page?
<jrwren> it is Larry. Wow. very impressive
<flipsidecreation> I think I have heard of that Larry Page guy...
<flipsidecreation> let me GOOGLE his name and see what comes up....
<jrwren> i have never heard him speak that I recall and didn't recognize him.
<jrwren> I like his message.
<jjesse> so my question is how fast do these people that live blog (like the verge) type
<jjesse> wow
<rick_h_> ok, back to lawn mowing. Good couple of hours. Bummed to miss CHC tonight.
<rick_h_> my poor dad is going to arrive with me in full geek mode driven by IO
<brousch> I love to see my kid in full geek mode.
<flipsidecreation> it has been great  teaching my daughter how to load mods in minecraft.  She got the geek gene
<brousch> It is not a gene. It is her father being excited about something and being willing to share
<jjesse> +1 to brousch
<jjesse> my dad was into computers, he has 3 sons
<jjesse> i'm the only one who got into computers
<jjesse> because it was something my dad and i could bond over
<jjesse> my other 2 brothers enjoyed time w/ my father over different things
<flipsidecreation> dunno, my dad did nothing but try to get my to hunt and fish, I preferred to stay and write programs for my TRS-80
<flipsidecreation> I am the only non-redneck in my family
<flipsidecreation> So I would say there is some type of Geek Gene
<greg-g> wait, they're killing xmpp?
<brousch> wat?
<jjesse> wow what an awesome update to google plus
<greg-g> just something the twitters told me
<jjesse> on the desktop
<greg-g> jrwren retweeted it (xmpp killing)
<snap-l> I'm taking a wait-and-cautious approach
<snap-l> But removing XMPP support is not on my list of things to endear me to Google
<waldo323_> snap-l, agreed!
<snap-l> Bu thten again, this would also coincide with blocking invites via XMPP
<greg-g> also, I'm really happy I already did my transition to self-hosted xmpp this past year
<greg-g> nener nener[D[D[De[D[D[D[D[D[D[De
<snap-l> non issue for me, as most of the folks are already on GTalk
<greg-g> guh, eh?
<greg-g> (re my garble)
<snap-l> but pount taken
<snap-l> point, even
<greg-g> that was mosh messing up
<greg-g> stupid new wifi network at work
<greg-g> dropping me like a good habit
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-05-16
<rick_h_> bwuhahahaha
<rick_h_> https://twitter.com/mitechie/status/334856626026725376
<snap-l> rick_h__: Oh, that's nice.
<snap-l> Good morning
<brousch> yes
<rick_h__> morning
<brousch> This looks interesting http://reinout.vanrees.org/weblog/2013/05/16/fractal-architectures.html
<brousch> I guess it really boils down to isolate things that can be isolated then make them a service
<snap-l> Suicidal Tendencies "The Art of Rebellion" is what I'd consider a perfect album.
<jjesse> love it when people mess up phone numbers we are using Amex Travel for work travel and they were having issues w/ the online site so they told us to call 800-327-2727 for help
<jjesse> problem is that isn't the right number for Amex Travel (800-327-2737) is
<jjesse> apparently that number is for "America's Hotest Chat Line" or something like that
<snap-l> nice
<snap-l> "So, no travel, but I have a hot date tonight." ;)
<jjesse> yup :)
<snap-l> OOMG SOMEONE FROM MICROSOFT WORKS AT UBUNTU NOW AND IS CONTROLLING THE PROJECT
<snap-l> http://techrights.org/2013/05/15/ubuntu-and-microsoft-veteran/
<snap-l> I hear most people at Canonical started at other jobs before Canonical too.﻿
<snap-l> SCHOCKING HORROR!!1!!
<brousch> OMG he is going to Nokia Ubuntu
<snap-l> Also: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-22542222
<jrwren> its funny, I think MSFT has released more open source software in the past few years than ubuntu has.
<flipsidecreation> Are any of them particularly useful?
<greg-g> jrwren: zing!
<flipsidecreation> http://www.microsoft.com/opensource/directory.aspx
<flipsidecreation> Bing for Ipone http://ibing.codeplex.com/
<flipsidecreation> one of many not so useful MS open source projects
<jrwren> teh asp.net stuff is pretty sweet
<jrwren> the node stuff is pretty sweet
<jrwren> the azure stuff is pretty sweet if you have to use azure :)
<jrwren> http://www.asp.net/open-source
<rick_h__> snap-l: heh, I'll have to try out a game or two. Haven't run a game in forever
<rick_h__> snap-l: or anyone installed steam on ubuntu?
<rick_h__> wtf, mitechie is taken on steam :(
<rick_h__> never had that issue yet
<brousch> Games?! We are not children!
<jrwren> there is only starcraft2
<rick_h__> hmm, not on steam here
<jrwren> my boss just surpise got me a 27" apple thunderbolt display. moar pixels for me.
<brousch> Did you throw it on the ground and tell him Apple is evil?
<jrwren> no. why would i do that?
<jrwren> i own a share of apple stock. its like buying a monitor from me. :p
<jcastro> rick_h__: ping
<jcastro> http://www.tombihn.com/backpacks/TB0110.html
<jcastro> this is your bag right?
<greg-g> snap-l: you're gross
<snap-l> greg-g: You're welcome. :)
<snap-l> I installed Steam on Linux, but haven't really used it since the beta
<jcastro> jrwren: n0p: I'm doing a juju talk in about an hour at washlug
<gamerchick02> how is steam, snap-l?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-05-17
<jrwren> jcastro: good luck. i'm putting my kid to bed :)
<jrwren> i wonder how long of a bike ride it is to lugwash.
<jrwren> lugwash.org expired
<snap-l> "Ubuntu to give puppies with every desktop. Critics complain some are allergic to dogs, and not everyone wants a puppy, and Canonical is evil for putting puppies in harms way"
<snap-l> Every new feature, ever.
<Wolfger> snap-l ++
<jjesse> yay 135 updates for my new Windows 7 VM
<jjesse> this is going to take most of the morning :(
<brousch> jjesse: I recently installed Win7 pre-SP1 on a beastly computer. It took more than 3 hours to bring in the updates
<brousch> It wasn't download time, it was install and reboot
<jjesse> yeah it is pretty amazing how slow updates come
<brousch> This was a quad core with SSD
<brousch> i5 I think
<rick_h_> party party
<snap-l> Howdy.
<snap-l> How's the morning?
<rick_h_> good, getting ready to head out to see star trek and buying HL2 on steam
<rick_h_> new video card is benchmarking quite nice, thanks for the suggestion. Left4Dead2 at full 1920 with most things set to high or very high quality
<snap-l> Very cool
<snap-l> We'll have to get you onto Xonotic at some point
<snap-l> so Blazeix can show us how much we suck. :)
<brousch> The awesome starts here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPethpwuYEk&t=21m7s
<greg-g> que?
<brousch> Ubuntu on Glass
<brousch> Bah, they don't show the GUI
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-05-18
<snap-l> morning
<rick_h_> morn
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-05-19
<tony-smlr> SMLR is Live now (5/19/2013 7:00am)  Video: http://youtu.be/33M7F6jEm3U , Audio: http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
<rick_h_> phew, zoo was paaaacked today
<rick_h_> made it out alive yay
<brousch> We were at the beach all day yesterday. Today I only lasted a few hours outside
<rick_h_> yea, I'm done for the day I think
<snap-l> rick_h_: Cool re: Zoo.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-05-12
<rick_h_> man, this MUG talk is going to be a giant can of wing-it and meandering. be prepared!
<_stink_> by now you can pull that off, right?
<rick_h_> heh, the hard part is having it make sense
<rick_h_> I can wonder all over the globe
<rick_h_> you get what you pay for I guess :P
<rick_h_> cmaloney: you're not supposed to look yet :P
<rick_h_> cmaloney: it's because I know you'll ask about the slides later
<cmaloney> heh. :)
<cmaloney> As opposed to my talk which will be me showing what games don't work on my laptop. :)
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> I should bring one of these NUC's down
<rick_h_> they're supposed to do 4k
<cmaloney> Do they run Steam?
<rick_h_> http://www.reddit.com/r/Steam/comments/1x6o5m/intel_nuc_as_steam_inhome_streaming_box/
<rick_h_> yea, looks like it
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/fKj59D - Too Many Requests
<cmaloney> That sounds like a great project ... for next month. :)
<rick_h_> heh, well RMA'ing these to get slower ones :(
<cmaloney> Seriously?
<rick_h_> yea
<cmaloney> How does that work?
<rick_h_> the "higher end" models don't have the IPMI-like service from intel I need for lights out management
<cmaloney> Oh, lovely.
<rick_h_> yea, oh well
<rick_h_> lesson learned
<rick_h_> they are cool little boxes
<cmaloney> yeah, they look pretty sweet and fascinating
<rick_h_> if anyone needs a normal use desktop I'd highly recommend one with a vesa mount onthe back of a monitor
<cmaloney> That good eh?
<rick_h_> yea, they seem cool and the one I've got should be snappy
<rick_h_> like a powerful laptop in a box and you can upgrade ram/HD (msata ssd and laptop 204 pin ram)
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> are we having fun yet?
<rick_h_> not yet
<rick_h_> last day before demo
<cmaloney> woo woo
<brousch> rick_h_: What demo?
<rick_h_> brousch: openstack developer summit is today, Mark S has a demo/keynote tomorrow
<brousch> You are making Mark S's demo?
<rick_h_> a small part of it
<rick_h_> so when I show up to give my talk a MUG tomorrow night drunk and exhausted you all know why :P
<brousch> If your part fails, will he smite you from his orbiting laser weapon?
<cmaloney> I used to wonder why Canonical employees had a fondness for alcohol...
<cmaloney> now I know why. ;)
<rick_h_> probably, though at this point I'm not sure I'd care
<cmaloney> That which does not smite thee makes thee stronger
<cmaloney> .np squeekyhoh
<cmaloney> .np squeekyhoho
<bookiebot> squeekyhoho's current track - The Collapse by Flesh Field on Strain
<cmaloney> This band should have done so much more.
<brousch> Morbid Angel - Altars of Madness is 25 years old. Damn I'm getting old
<cmaloney> Michael Jackson's Thriller is 32 years old.
<cmaloney> You're welcome. :)
<rick_h_> diaf
<cmaloney> http://www.amazon.com/Why-Should-Fire-Nickel-Creek/dp/B0009ML2BU
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/3XCF8j - Amazon.com: Why Should the Fire Die: Music
<cmaloney> (Unfortunately nobody has an album called "Die in a Fire".
<cmaloney> I see this as a huge oversight.
<brousch> That seems impossible
<cmaloney> Check my work
<cmaloney> dyingscene.com/news/hello-creepy-spider-rock-announce-new-album-i-dont-wanna-die-in-a-fire-stream-new-song-2/
<cmaloney> http://dyingscene.com/news/hello-creepy-spider-rock-announce-new-album-i-dont-wanna-die-in-a-fire-stream-new-song-2/
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/KVgX3D - Hello Creepy Spider (rock) announce new album “I Don’t Wanna Die In A Fire”, stream new song
<cmaloney> Apparently that releases today. :)
<cmaloney> Here we go: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wTnRL7ilPU
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/FQwSMY - I Voted for Kodos - Please Die in a Fire - YouTube
<cmaloney> And it's Ska too.
<cmaloney> Storms on their way. Wheee
<cmaloney> God, Fedex Smartpost is likely the slowest thing out there for shipping
<cmaloney> .np squeekyhoho
<bookiebot> squeekyhoho's current track - Slow Cascade by Stromkern on Light it Up
<cmaloney> I think I like my industrial music to sound like Cylons. :)
<cmaloney> (Old school cylons, none of this replicant shit)
<rick_h_> I think it's time to purchase a punching bag
 * brousch thinks about spousal or child abuse jokes and decides not to
<cmaloney> rick_h_: That bad eh?
<cmaloney> rick_h_: This is why I play drums. :)
<rick_h_> So the one guy I managed to hire, get to vegas on short notice. The one guy to be my new team...his old company is possibly getting bought which would require him to go back to work
<brousch> require?
<cmaloney> da fuq?
<rick_h_> one guy bailed after verbally agreeing, this guy after freaking starting
<rick_h_> I mean, how hard should it be to find 5 people to work on a project?!
<cmaloney> What the hell was he working for? Beats? :)
<rick_h_> and today's not a good day for this. Overworked, undersleep, not had a weekend sans work for 3 in a row...grrrrrrr
<rick_h_> some dev company that he's part owner of
<brousch> ah
<rick_h_> he was basically putting himeself on sabattical to work for us
<rick_h_> so if they get bought, they want him there for xxxx years after getting bought, etc
<cmaloney> Ah, divesting.
<rick_h_> it's not final "they just sent an offer, sorry, wanted to give you a heads up"
<cmaloney> Welcome to management
<rick_h_> @!$#@!@!$ this job is 10x harder that it seems it should need to be.
<brousch> Offer moar money?
<rick_h_> heh, than getting his company bought? I don't think that's it.
<brousch> Have Canonical buy them!
<cmaloney> yeah, though that's a new one.
<cmaloney> "Can't come in to work today. Company is getting bought out."
<cmaloney> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/11/world/asia/china-says-goodbye-in-the-key-of-g-kenny-g.html?_r=3
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/Ejo9fA - China Says Goodbye in the Key of G: Kenny G - NYTimes.com
<cmaloney> I think this is the definition of hell
<rick_h_> cmaloney: was going to share about talking at MUG but the page looks out of date.
<rick_h_> oh, I can look in past meetings, nvm
<cmaloney> fsck
<cmaloney> I goofed
<cmaloney> Updated
<rick_h_> all good, thanks
<cmaloney> np
<cmaloney> I really, really hate Fedex
<cmaloney> Estimated delivery went from Friday to Tuesday to Wednesday
<rick_h_> ouch
<cmaloney> Friday this week, so it went down
<rick_h_> oh, well yay?
<cmaloney> I've traded with this guy before so I know that Fedex is junk but it is a pain in the ass.
<cmaloney> Sad thig is it's in belleville MI
<cmaloney> I could drive there. :)
<cmaloney> But I'm sure the reason it'll take another day is because fedex will hand-off to the post office or some other nonsense.
<cmaloney> unless there's a truck in the area.
<mrgoodcat> rick_h_: so juju gui is obviously an open source project, but your team is payed to work on it. i understand that part. but do you have anybody NOT working for canonical that work on it? Just interested to see it up on github. figured it would be launchpad or something like that
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: we're the first juju project on github
<rick_h_> we've had some interns from cisco hack on things
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: no one not paid currently works on it, but hacking on OSS project backed by a commercial company makes for strange things
<mrgoodcat> it just struck me that it was a github project
<mrgoodcat> made me question my assumption that it was a canonical controlled project
<mrgoodcat> which was obviously a correct assumption
<rick_h_> well, it's open source, anyone can hack on it
<mrgoodcat> right i figured that much
<mrgoodcat> controlled was probably the wrong word
<rick_h_> yea, I mean there's just not a lot of incentive for outsiders to work on it atm.
<mrgoodcat> but maybe not. i don't think anybody ouside of canonical would be able to too strongly sway the direction of the project unless they had a completely amazing idea that blew everyone away
<rick_h_> we all hope one day someone that uses it and cares about juju helps work on something interesting
<cmaloney> It's OSS in the sense that the code is freely available and being hacked in in the open
<cmaloney> but it seems that most projects need a little while to build a community of outsiders.
<mrgoodcat> yea. and juju gui isn't particularly well suited to get a big batch of people working on it from outside until companies start to depend on it. not a lot of individuals that need it outside of work
<rick_h_> wahoo! I didn't set the energy use bar this month!
<rick_h_> yay me
<brousch> That's because you have been at conference all month :P
<rick_h_> oh, good call
<rick_h_> I should leave more often
<rick_h_> "Hun, I have to go, it'll save on the electric bill"
<cmaloney> rick_h_: hah
<cmaloney> Evening
<rick_h_> gah!
<jrwren> beerops: OH: "MongoDB is like crack. It's easy to start, nearly impossible to get off of, and really expensive to maintain." #yolodb
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-05-13
<cmaloney> Good morning
<mrgoodcat> it is a morning at any rate
<rick_h_> yea, morning
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Hope the demo goes well
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, we didn't make it
<rick_h_> long story, but shut it down at 9pm last night and we got bumped
<rick_h_> so will be bittersweet demo in an hour
<mrgoodcat> D:
<mrgoodcat> just had to set up rvm on a digitalocean box... self.kill()
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Ugh
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Welcome to my world. :)
<mrgoodcat> had to rspec for every ruby since 1.8
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Sadly that's the best use-case for RVM that I can see
<mrgoodcat> rvm 1.8.7,1.9.3,2.0.2 do bundle exec rake spec
<cmaloney> And it's not particularly great at it.
<mrgoodcat> i haven't had any problems
<mrgoodcat> and actually aside from the massive amount of time it took, the install was painless
<cmaloney> I haven't figured out how to reliably use gemsets yet.
<mrgoodcat> i just use bundler anyways
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Let me rephrase:
<mrgoodcat> gemsets are inferior to bundler
<cmaloney> I haven't figured out the convoluted Ruby install processes yet.
<mrgoodcat> do you use bash or zsh?
<cmaloney> bash
<rick_h_> zsh
<rick_h_> ftw
<jrwren> you can take my bash from my cold dead hands :p
<mrgoodcat> zsh is where it's at
<mrgoodcat> is google down?
<mrgoodcat> .isup google.com
<bookiebot> http://google.com returned a response code of 200 in 0.185409 seconds
<mrgoodcat> wtf
<mrgoodcat> can anybody else see google? we can't access it at work right now
<mrgoodcat> its back up
<mrgoodcat> nvm
<jrwren> google doesn't go down :p
<rick_h_> lol
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: I think it's a PEBKAC error.
<mrgoodcat> the whole building lost google for ~60 seconds
<jrwren> problem exists between keyboard and CLEC?
<cmaloney> jrwren: or chair. :)
<jrwren> sounds like your ISP is playing tricks on  you.
<mrgoodcat> lol
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: http://hastebin.com/epasuriduc
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/UwiqQ2 - hastebin
<mrgoodcat> then use ruby-install and you're done :)
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: What does this do?
<cmaloney> Looks like a Makefile to install stuff from the interwebs
<mrgoodcat> installs chruby and ruby-install on a machine
<mrgoodcat> all you need is git
<mrgoodcat> although yes don't do it without reading it first yada yada
<mrgoodcat> it was more to show you how easy it is
<cmaloney> echo "source /usr/local/share/chruby/chruby.sh" >> $(HOME)/.bashrc
<mrgoodcat> i don't automate installs from the internet
<cmaloney> echo "source /usr/local/share/chruby/auto.sh" >> $(HOME)/.bashrc
<mrgoodcat> that's how chruby works. it needs to be loaded by your shell
<cmaloney> I would love to know what school of development Ruby folks are from
<cmaloney> (And yes, I understand that virtualenv does a similar thing)
<mrgoodcat> chruby only affects your PATH. it doesn't overload cd or anything stupid like rvm does
<mrgoodcat> or ls or whatever it does
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: chruby is currently the accepted way to install ruby. chruby is installed to system but all rubies and gems are installed to homedir
<mrgoodcat> NO WAY
<rick_h_> cmaloney: heh, better make sure jsivak sees http://r.bmark.us/u/596ba471b42254
<mrgoodcat> THEY FIXED THE KERNEL FOR CHROMEBOOKS :D
<mrgoodcat> done with caps now
<mrgoodcat> super happy though
<rick_h_> cmaloney: not quite super sized scale, but talk about looking at the long tail side of things
<jrwren> TIL: python2 has backticks for eval
<mrgoodcat> hrm cool
<mrgoodcat> almost never find myself wanting to eval though
<jrwren> same.
<jrwren> IMO it is a huge smell.
<jrwren> if you need to eval, you are doing it wrong.
<mrgoodcat> pmuch how i feel
<mrgoodcat> i used eval for the early version of my plugin system
<mrgoodcat> but i've since switched to the imp module
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Interesting.
<cmaloney> Probably just what most sellers need, frankly.
<cmaloney> I'm pretty sure the number of folks who make purchasing decisions based on the bathroom of a store are quite low.
<mrgoodcat> bathroom is one of the best places to figure out how clean the kitchen is kept
<mrgoodcat> you can usually assume they have similar cleaning habits
<rick_h_> cmaloney: it's interesting
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Yeah, that's true for restaurants.
<cmaloney> Not so much for retail
<cmaloney> rick_h_: I'd bet you could do more with a simple "I'm happy" / "I'm unhappy".
<cmaloney> http://hexweb.bandcamp.com/album/hex
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/RdA7Gx - HEX | HEX
<cmaloney> Wish this were CC licensed, but still pretty cool
<cmaloney> Reminds me a bit of White Zombie / Rob Zombie
<mrgoodcat> no but i've seen square in restaurants too
<Havenstance> good morning
<cmaloney> Morning
<cmaloney> btw: http://mug.org is tonight
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/4LKP5D - Michigan!/usr/group | mug.org – A Michigan-based Linux and UNIX Free and Open Source Community
<brousch> cmaloney: I will not be attending
<cmaloney> brousch: You forgot to say "sorry"
<brousch> Sorry I forgot to say sorry
<cmaloney> heh
<brousch> :P
<mrgoodcat> keep forgetting they're indian
<mrgoodcat> "certain values of" I think of as a pretty common thing to say
<Havenstance> well i have finally gotten my desk cleaned off of the backlogged projects.
<mrgoodcat> good for you
<Havenstance> now its time to start on repairs...
<mrgoodcat> don't think i'll ever be able to do that
<Havenstance> Yeah, I love being the everything guy somedays. especially when now on top of my list is putting a 40 foot aluminum later up the side of a power pole to remove a camera from the pole for service....
<brousch> Havenstance: Don't forget your kite and key on a string
<Havenstance> brousch, pretty much the general idea today. its windy up here too
<Havenstance> windy hot and humid
<Havenstance> but a nice change from the 40 below a month or so ago
<jrwren> you should really use a fiberglass ladder for that, because, you never know!
<mrgoodcat> Havenstance: just knock the camera down with a rock
<mrgoodcat> get a new one
<mrgoodcat> 4k
<Havenstance> jrwren, we don't have a fiberglass ladder, Instead a rickety old aluminum ladder is what we got. its a great deal... I'm thinking I can get to it from the roof of the building though so that's probably the way I'll go
<Havenstance> mrgoodcat, I'm taking it down to go downtown and get a new one anyway this one has bad connections and I'm not going to keep messing around with it going out every other week I'm just gonna replace it. Boss only pays like 100 a piece for the cameras anyway
<mrgoodcat> spend 10k$
<mrgoodcat> is good for you
<Havenstance> this is true, I'd personally like to hire out the setting up and maintenance of those cameras. I'm about tired of dealing with it. Anyway gotta go check on the employee I have doing training. Then better get up there and pull that its not going to take its self down lol
<brousch> cmaloney: PyOhio is looking for "diverse" talk reviewers. You should get your wife to do it
<cmaloney> I signed myself up for it.
<brousch> But you are not a sciency female who knows little Python
<cmaloney> Just so I could vote against any kivy talk.
<cmaloney> Is that on her business cards? I haven't seen that. ;)
<greg-g> https://twitter.com/mhoye/status/466277261407027201
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/gip4NP - Twitter / mhoye: Just saw a colleague unbox ...
<rick_h_> pretty much
<rick_h_> though I have to say, if you pull the trigger on a new laptop you probably should have looked at the keyboard pics online
<cmaloney> Yeah, Lenovo has really screwed the pooch on that keyboard.
<greg-g> https://twitter.com/Cmdr_Hadfield/status/466168309441122304  aka download now while you still can
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/9XAje3 - Twitter / Cmdr_Hadfield: Bowie's last day - we had ...
<cmaloney> I cannot cofirm or deny if I'm using youtube-dl right now. :)
<mrgoodcat> chris hadfield is a better singer than i'd have guessed
<rick_h_> jcastro: MUG?
<mrgoodcat> when is mug?
<jcastro> I can't today
<rick_h_> tonight 6:30
<mrgoodcat> :/
<mrgoodcat> yea i can never go
<rick_h_> jcastro: booo ok
<cmaloney> jcastro: I have a slide specifically telling folks to talk to you. :)
<cmaloney> How will it be nearly as effective if you are not present?
<jcastro> excellent!
<mrgoodcat> talks on g+?
<cmaloney> Nope. I'm forbidding anyone recording my talk
<cmaloney> FORBIDDING, BY MY BIDDING
<cmaloney> Actually I don't care one way or the other.
 * mrgoodcat wants to smoke weed with chris hadfield in space
<cmaloney> my talk will be me killing time
<Havenstance> mrgoodcat, sounds like a good time
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: orly?
<brousch> cmaloney: Add his phone number to the slide
<mrgoodcat> http://i.imgur.com/ZAZrLW9.jpg
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/uc5anC - image/jpeg
<cmaloney> Well, he is canadian.
<mrgoodcat> :D
<mrgoodcat> i'm colorado...ian?... in spirit
<cmaloney> he only had to hide it when they were over the UNited States.
<greg-g> what the
<greg-g> that can't be real
<mrgoodcat> wonder what the laws are regarding space... is that like being in international water?
<mrgoodcat> or if you're over a country are you covered by their laws?
<greg-g> not the later, definitely
<cmaloney> http://digital.negative-existence.com/album/sanctus-daemoneon-the-unavoidable
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/3VbOq6 - SANCTUS DAEMONEON - The unaVOIDable | Negative Existence
<mrgoodcat> what if SpaceX's biggest clients become the mafia
<Havenstance> mrgoodcat, i'd live in colorado if I could afford it myself :)
<mrgoodcat> sending people up to get killed outside of jurisdiction
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: If you can sharp-shoot someone while in a near-earth orbit you're a better person than I.
<mrgoodcat> hahaha
<jrwren> right by where greg-g once lived. https://twitter.com/amywrites_/status/466294945297346560
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/dVeyeN - Twitter / amywrites_: RT @MEIDispatch #WashtenawCounty ...
<greg-g> eek, I was 1815 Dexter
<mrgoodcat> wow
<mrgoodcat> wb
<cmaloney> Ugh
<mrgoodcat> aww yea
<mrgoodcat> for anyone that browses github a lot https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/octotree/bkhaagjahfmjljalopjnoealnfndnagc
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/3zT6BZ - Chrome Web Store - Octotree
<tony-smlr> MUG (Michigan Users Group) May meeting video is live!  http://youtu.be/nx_WEnu1jKY
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/pYhdjy - MUG - 2014-05-13 Running an Open Source Project / State of Linux Gaming -2 - YouTube
<brousch> I am so tempted to make a U-M color scheme for the pyohio page and PR it
<mrgoodcat> doit
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-05-14
<tony-smlr> rick_h_: Im trying to install the bookie chrome extension and im getting error: I could not Ping the server with your settings. Server said: API key is invalid.
<tony-smlr> url: https://bmark.us/api/v1
<tony-smlr> Is that correct?
<rick_h_> tony-smlr: so that means that the api key isn't right. Check for spaces?
<tony-smlr> ok
<tony-smlr> Cool that worked rick_h_ !
<rick_h_> tony-smlr: woot
<mrgoodcat> possibly should strip input from that though?
<mrgoodcat> copy paste often has spaces
<mrgoodcat> and that's how i do my api key every time
<rick_h_> yea, I've thought about it, and with the api key being a limited scope of characters we could probably do that
<tony-smlr> yea,  I read it wrong and thought it was the password...
<tony-smlr> but I was able to login and find the api key.  thanks for the help
<mrgoodcat> could be a password input instead too
<rick_h_> ah, yea the api key is different. You can reset it easily and this way your password isn't sent in any urls or visible shoulder watchers
<mrgoodcat> rick_h_: gah downloaded the chrome_ext source thinking it would be a simple fix. can't even find the relevant code
<mrgoodcat> lol
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: lol
<mrgoodcat> never made a chrome extension
<rick_h_> yea, the extension is in the process of getting moved over
<mrgoodcat> never used YUI
<rick_h_> and isn't setup and easy to use atm
<rick_h_> that's something I've got to spend some time on, but i'll be nice to get it out of the main bookie source and own thing
<mrgoodcat> ah got it. so where is the current code?
<rick_h_> the goal is to port it to raw js https://github.com/bookieio/Bookie/tree/develop/extensions/chrome_ext
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/EyMqmC - Bookie/extensions/chrome_ext at develop · bookieio/Bookie · GitHub
<rick_h_> is the code in trunk and https://github.com/bookieio/bookie-chrome is the new repo
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/cNvZZI - bookieio/bookie-chrome · GitHub
<rick_h_> to port and work on
<mrgoodcat> so i made the assumption that options.js was the relevant code
<rick_h_> it should probably be models.js when it saves it or something
<mrgoodcat> but it seems like mostly boilerplate
<mrgoodcat> ah models
<rick_h_> https://github.com/bookieio/bookie-chrome/blob/master/chrome_ext/lib/model.js#L643 might be the place to trim it
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/3ac1oX - bookie-chrome/chrome_ext/lib/model.js at master · bookieio/bookie-chrome · GitHub
<rick_h_> but that's just a top of the head guess :)
<mrgoodcat> that's the line i was just looking at
<rick_h_> the other thing is to make sure you can'thave a space in the api key https://github.com/bookieio/Bookie/blob/develop/bookie/models/auth.py#L372
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/dcAlUj - Bookie/bookie/models/auth.py at develop · bookieio/Bookie · GitHub
<mrgoodcat> localStorage.setItem('api_key', this.get('api_key').replace(/ /g,''));
<mrgoodcat> seems like it would work
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: right, assuming there could never be a space in the generated keys
<mrgoodcat> ah yes. so strip spaces on keys? or just code review the key generation to make sure no spaces can be used?
<mrgoodcat> or write a test to make sure it doesn't happen?
<rick_h_> so all of the above really. Because users can sometimes get spaces by copy/paste issues aside from a space in the thing at all
<rick_h_> but then again, he used the password, so the space isn't an issue atm :P
<rick_h_> he actually used the wrong string
<rick_h_> so maybe we just put it all to bed as a non-issue for now :)
<mrgoodcat> seems fair
<mrgoodcat> too much work for something that affects 0 users
<tony-smlr> rick_h_: I agree,  I just didn't read the screen right
<tony-smlr> rick_h_: another question,  Im trying to import my bookmarks.  it says You already have an import waiting in the queue. There are currently 0 other imports ahead of you.
<tony-smlr> How long does it take?  there is not other status signs
<rick_h_> tony-smlr: yea, so it's a backgroud process
<rick_h_> it should start and run in a but
<rick_h_> it checks every few minutes and processes
<tony-smlr> ok. thanks
<rick_h_> you'll get an email when it's done (or should)
<tony-smlr> Ok cool
<tony-smlr> Just got the emal,  Cool
<tony-smlr> can I suggest to add " you will get an email when it is complete" to the status page
<tony-smlr> or import page...
<rick_h_> cool, so now it's going a fetching the content of those web pages and getting the readable content of them
<rick_h_> so the eyeball links should start to work over time here
<tony-smlr> sweet
<rick_h_> sure, will look at adding some notes there.
<shakes808> rick_h_ and cmaloney, I was watching your guys' presentation via the YouTubes.  Congrats rick_h_ it seems like Bookie is making it to the Double A leagues ;)
<mathomastech> What shakes808 said!  I had some lag and buffering on my end but you guys did a great job!
<jrwren> ping
<mrgoodcat> Pong
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: shakes808 thanks for the nice words there
<mrgoodcat> I think you meant mathomastech
<rick_h_> bah sorry
<rick_h_> tab completion fail
<mrgoodcat> figured
<mrgoodcat> Happens to the best
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning
<mrgoodcat> morn
<brousch> mor
<brousch> caughy
<brousch> plz
<rick_h_> whee, working from the camper in the driveway today
<mrgoodcat> interesting place to choose to set up
<rick_h_> clearers are going at the house so normally I go to the coffee shop for a bit
<rick_h_> but couch delivery today so have to wait for them, so, the camper is a nice spot to chill
<rick_h_> and since I added the new AP upstairs I can reach the wifi from the driveway nicely now bwuhahaha
<mrgoodcat> lol AP my stupid family. We have 3 APs in my house. One of them is in the kitchen which is clearly the one that you're connected to most of the time. For like a week it was unplugged because every time one of my family members connected to it "the wifi would crash". Turns out, the ethernet cable for that AP had become unplugged from the router
<mrgoodcat> I never noticed because it was always unplugged and nobody ever told me about the problem
<brousch> What do you think of this improved PyOhio color scheme? http://feralrooster.com:9000/
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/MBKne3 - PyOhio [local] | Welcome
<brousch> Don't hit it too hard, it's running the django built-in server
<rick_h_> Not a fan of the yello
<rick_h_> but like the blue/white/grey
<brousch> that's maize you fool
<rick_h_> yea, well it doesn't fit the rest of the muted pallete imo
<brousch> using http://vpcomm.umich.edu/brand/style-guide/design-principles/colors
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/TCwjHB - Style Guide: Colors | Global Marketing & Communications
<rick_h_>  yea, but you're using a primary color as a highlight for a selected tab
<brousch> hm, it does look better with umma tan
<rick_h_> and it's the only bright color used
<rick_h_> I think if you used the yellow as a backgrund on the circles with the blue text that'd be ok
<brousch> try it now
<brousch> Hm, maybe switch the navbar grey to maize. Would make it nice and bright
<rick_h_> it's definitely muted
<mrgoodcat> lol UM?
<brousch> oh, baby, the maize everywhere rox
<cmaloney> I think you should go with hot dog stand colors.
<brousch> Oh yes, look at those colors
<mrgoodcat> brousch: should make compatible with stylish and add it to userstyles.org
<brousch> Submitted the PR
<mrgoodcat> D: http://www.phillymag.com/foobooz/2014/05/13/stuff-freak-yes-really-whiskey-shortage/
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/gp4zgv - Stuff To Freak Out About: Yes, There Really Is A Whiskey Shortage | Foobooz
<greg-g> umm, aren't all the Ohioans going to revolt with these colors?
<rick_h_> greg-g: I was going to ask about that but I prefer it this way to happy to give my feedback :)
<brousch> :D
<brousch> It's obviously not going to fly. I'll modify it later to something reasonable.
<brousch> Well my trolling is apparently too subtle
<jrwren> wow, first major issue with trusty :(   samba is crashing like a TON
<brousch> First time using Samba4 maybe?
<jrwren> not "First" exactly.
<mrgoodcat> my samba isn't crashing...
<mrgoodcat> oh trusty
<mrgoodcat> haven't switched my fileserver yet
<jrwren> so... hte issue is partially my fault.
<mrgoodcat> what were you doing
<brousch> So I looked at a real color scheme for Pyohio. Here is a gem from their branding page "When choosing complementing blue tones, keep in mind our sensitivity at Ohio State to that particular color. Blue should never be visually dominant."
<brousch> from OSU's branding page
<rick_h_> :)
<rick_h_> we're not very good friends
<greg-g> :( :( :( https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/05/reconciling-mozillas-mission-and-w3c-eme/
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/TIX5cT - Reconciling Mozilla’s Mission and W3C EME ✩ Mozilla Hacks – the Web developer blog
<rick_h_> greg-g: yea, talk about a rock and a hard place
<greg-g> :(
<jrwren> when I upgraded to trusty, all samba related init scripts failed, so I said screw it and just ran smbd -D and nmbd -D as root.
<jrwren> so when that package gets upgraded, things like pid for start-stop-daemon doesn't exist.
<jrwren> so the service doesn't restart
<cmaloney> There's a perfect way to view DRM content via Firefox
<cmaloney> Much like the "Know your rights" drop-down I think they need to put something in there that shows that the content that is being viewed is protected under DRM
<greg-g> ctrl+l, piratebay.se
<cmaloney> and suggest alternatives.
<greg-g> ;)
<cmaloney> That's perfectly legitimate, and a "teachable moment"
<cmaloney> something like "The content industry has a thumb-sucking reliance on using DRM to control your viewing experience. Learn more about how you can regain control of your own viewing by visiting http://mozilla.org/drm_is_a_bag_of_dicks
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/QSCd0v - 404: Page Not Found
<cmaloney> 404, for now.
<brousch> hehe
<greg-g> lol
<mrgoodcat> damnit cmaloney
<mrgoodcat> you got my drink on my computer
<cmaloney> Honestly it wasn't a question of how DRM was going to get implemented, but when.
<cmaloney> And frankly I think we should give the content industry all the DRM they can handle
<greg-g> the same strategy as voting for the most crazy jerk possible, to show how bad things can get?
<cmaloney> make it so people can't watch shit on their computers without the CEO of Hollywood giving explicit permission
<cmaloney> greg-g: I prefer to think of it as giving a gasoline shower to the jerk trying to self-immolate.
<cmaloney> Get them to the inevitable destination quicker.
<cmaloney> We've tried to save the industry from themselves.
<cmaloney> Only a handful listened.
<mrgoodcat> the ceo of hollywood
<cmaloney> The CEO of Hollywood, the president of the RIAA, foolscap of ASCAP.
<cmaloney> There's only so many ways you can tell them that piracy is the result of a missed marketing opportunity
<cmaloney> And it sickens me when bands, studios, publishers, and "the industry" try like hell to keep people from sharing.
<cmaloney> Which is one of the fundamental lessons we teach kids when they're young
<cmaloney> "This is a good song." "Oh, what is it?" "Fuck you, you freeloading freak."
<cmaloney> Great message.
<rick_h_> is it bad of me that I'm nervous about people that don't like to go by their name?
<mrgoodcat> do they go by something completely unrelated?
<mrgoodcat> call me highlander..
<mrgoodcat> your name is greg tho....
<mrgoodcat> HIGHLANDER
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Some have bad connontations with their given name
<cmaloney> Which is why Wolf changed his name to "Wolf"
<mrgoodcat> there's a kid on my brother's lacrosse team whose name is Paul Hitler
<cmaloney> I wouldn't be nervous about it
<mrgoodcat> er. his dad is paul
<mrgoodcat> he's Justin
<cmaloney> rick_h_: However I would be nervous if someone changed their name to something that's offensive.
<cmaloney> Like "My given name is John Doe, but folks call me [insert rather offensive term here]"
 * cmaloney is trying to show restraint. :)
<mrgoodcat> dickslinger
<rick_h_> So the guy's name is paul, he uses the online name violet, and prefers to be called Vi
<mrgoodcat> hrm... that is rather odd
<cmaloney> I think that's indicitive of someone who may be planning to become female.
<mrgoodcat> i didn't know we were talking about online names though
<mrgoodcat> my real name isn't mrgoodcat....
 * cmaloney knew a Chuck that became a Christie
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, I had that thought. But I guess I'd just consider you changed your name?
<cmaloney> COuld be a personal as well
<cmaloney> persona, rather
<rick_h_> I'll try to keep an open mind on it I guess. I can dream up legit reasons, it just makes me think a couple of times.
<cmaloney> Welcome to being a geek. :)
<cmaloney> It took me a while to realize that Nuri Gocay (chairman of Penguicon 2014 / 2015) was actually his real name.
<cmaloney> It sounded like a pen-name.
<rick_h_> heh
<cmaloney> and hey, at least he wants to be called "Vi" and not "Emacs".
<cmaloney> ;)
<mrgoodcat> what about vimacs? http://www.algorithm.com.au/code/vimacs/
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/JMdIrO - Vimacs
<cmaloney> HERESY
<mrgoodcat> http://gigaom.com/2014/05/13/atts-gigapower-plans-turn-privacy-into-a-luxury-that-few-would-choose/?
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/55w0MC - AT&T’s GigaPower plans turn privacy into a luxury that few would choose — Tech News and Analysis
<mrgoodcat> seriously at&t
<mrgoodcat> WHAT THE FUCK
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-05-15
<shakes808> Evening
<dickweed> hi
<mrgoodcat> oops just realized wrong nick
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> nice.
<rick_h_> morn
<cmaloney> How's the morning going?
<rick_h_> zzzz
<cmaloney> Yeah, I know the feeling
<cmaloney> .np squeekyhoho
<bookiebot> squeekyhoho's current track - Hellbound by Hex on Hex
 * cmaloney is loving this album
<cmaloney> http://hexweb.bandcamp.com/
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/brZSSo - HEX | HEX
<cmaloney> .np squeekyhoho
<bookiebot> squeekyhoho's current track - Шитрок by Оргия Праведников on Шитрок
<brousch> What do you think? http://feralrooster.com:9000/
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/MBKne3 - PyOhio [local] | Welcome
<rick_h_> the black text on the dark red circles is a bit hard on the eyes
<rick_h_> heh, and the text doesn't fit in the cicles on my screen, but that's my 4k fault
<rick_h_> I'd ditch the --------- dividers as well
<rick_h_> but looks cool
<brousch> Yeah, I didn't mess with the font sizes and such, just the colors
<brousch> OSU Red is hard to work with
<brousch> The maize on black looks really nice
<brousch> maize fixes the tiny text on the black http://feralrooster.com:9000/
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/MBKne3 - PyOhio [local] | Welcome
<cmaloney> WOnder if you could wortk the red in as a shadow or something
<cmaloney> That to me looks alarming
<brousch> What looks alarming?
<cmaloney> The red bar on the top
<cmaloney> http://blog.codinghorror.com/content/images/uploads/2005/07/6a0120a85dcdae970b0120a86d4df2970b-pi.png
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/BDQ2yR - image/png
<brousch> I really don't care for the red, but it's OSU's color
<brousch> If I change it too much it's just a random red, and so why use it at all
<brousch> And yes, I was thinking of your hotdog stand suggestion as I decided to include the maize
<brousch> It's kind of disturbing how different the colors look on my different computers.
<rick_h_> yea, colo calibration ftw
<rick_h_> color
 * rick_h_ hugs my colorhug
<brousch> How do you calibrate your Android devices?
<cmaloney> Not sure that's possible atm
<brousch> I did 45mins of tweaking from my N10 yesterday
<rick_h_> ugh, oled, amoled, lcd, etc
<rick_h_> all do colors differently
<rick_h_> beyond the actually callibration side fo it
<rick_h_> of it
<cmaloney> .np squeekyhoho
<bookiebot> squeekyhoho's current track - Turtle Shell by House of Waters
<cmaloney> This is pretty cool
<cmaloney> Hammered Dulcimer that doesn't sound like someone trying to sell you incense at an art fair.
<cmaloney> http://magnatune.com/artists/house_of_waters
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/jHRA50 - House of Waters : unique international band creates something completely original
<brousch> rick_h_: http://www.muacksandglomps.com/blog/2014/04/29/pebblypi-smart-doorbell/
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/943zmc - PebblyPi Smart Doorbell | Muacks & Glomps
<cmaloney> .np squeekyhoho
<bookiebot> squeekyhoho's current track - Happy With What You Have to Be Happy With by King Crimson on The Power to Believe
<cmaloney> Love this song.
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkWMftAReKA
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/dV7RTO - King Crimson - Happy With What You Have To Be Happy With (with lyrics) - HD - YouTube
<greg-g> .np Phlegethon
<bookiebot> Phlegethon's current track - Get Ready by Rare Earth on Motown 50
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-05-16
<jrwren> rick_h_: do you have equipment to process raw wood?
<rick_h_> jrwren: yes
<rick_h_> jrwren: what do you need?
<jrwren> I have a small piece of apple which I cut from my tree and I'd like to cut it down and make kitchen utensils, and a mash paddle
<rick_h_> ok, so some pretty green wood
<jrwren> yes
<rick_h_> so you need it into smaller chunks?
<rick_h_> in order to do the window carving process?
<jrwren> right
<jrwren> i should take some measurements
<rick_h_> sure, can probably just bandsaw it
<jrwren> oh cool
<rick_h_> but yea, I've got all kinds of cutting instruments and devices
<rick_h_> if there's one thing I can do well is make sawdust :)
<jrwren> ha! awesome.
<jrwren> might be a little thin
<jrwren> i'd only need 20-24" long and my peices are 2.3-3" diameter
<jrwren> so it wouldn't be a very wide mash paddle
<jrwren> but really cutting it down into a few pieces that I can then further work with is all I really need.
<rick_h_> cool, yea not a problem
<rick_h_> might even meet up with some guys from semiww.org if you're interested in saving some travel time but willing to meet up with new folks
<rick_h_> but if you want to chop some wood feel free to stop by some time
<jrwren> cool, thanks.
<jcastro> hey rick
<jcastro> rick_h_, can I just give you wood and you make me furniture?
<mrgoodcat> is rick_h_ opening a furniture shop now? :)
<shakes808> Hello,  Does anyone use ChangeIP.com
<mrgoodcat> are you looking for a review of that one?
<mrgoodcat> or just a dyndns recommendation?
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: heh, no. Though when I burn out of this programming stuff I'll head to the woodshop for my next career
<mrgoodcat> woodshop is the best
<mrgoodcat> used to woodshop all the time in high school and earlier
<shakes808> mrgoodcat, I signed up for the free dns and can't seem to find out how to set it up.
<shakes808> was wondering if anyone uses it to help or if they know where to find documentation to set it up.
<shakes808> I looked in their knowledge base and forum search, but can't find anything about it.
<mrgoodcat> oh i haven't used that one
<mrgoodcat> i assume it's some sort or cron script though right?
<shakes808> I am not sure.
<shakes808> I think I have it 70%
<shakes808> I have my router connected to it just need to see how to access it
<shakes808> :|
<cmaloney> Ruh roh, jcastro is giving rick_h_ wood.
<cmaloney> That can't end well
<cmaloney> yes, I'm 12
<mrgoodcat> heh
<mrgoodcat> giving wood
<mrgoodcat> i see what you did there
<jrwren> what kind of wood? apple? oak? cherry?
<rick_h_> jrwren: I've got a bunch of cherry, some large slabs of mahogany, maple, white oak, ash, and lots of walnut
<rick_h_> :)
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> TGIF and such
<brousch> I think it's Monday
<brousch> "I opened Quickbooks and cancelled at the login screen. Now I'm not logged in. Come help me."
<cmaloney> brousch: happy monday
<cmaloney> Also: Good morning
<mrgoodcat> good morning
<mrgoodcat> friday is best day
<brousch> No. Saturday is best day.
<jrwren> gotta get down
<mrgoodcat> this saturday is MIS day
<mrgoodcat> formula SAE races at MIS
<mrgoodcat> ee
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Ah, so it's the day when we all turn left and accelerate?
<mrgoodcat> no
<mrgoodcat> formula sae isn't nascar
<cmaloney> Oh, this is student racing
<cmaloney> that's different.
<mrgoodcat> yea
<mrgoodcat> most of the points are honestly unrelated to racing
<cmaloney> That's one person driving while a gaggle of engineering students hope the damn thing doesn't blow up
<mrgoodcat> safety checks, technical inspection, etc
<mrgoodcat> you could feasibly "win" without ever racing
<rick_h_> more points for not killing the driver
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Different points for killing the driver.
<cmaloney> :)
<mrgoodcat> i put win in quotes because we all know the race is what everybody cares about
<mrgoodcat> points don't matter
<mrgoodcat> like whose line
<cmaloney> says you
<jrwren> oh THOSE SAE races
<jrwren> kyle?
<jrwren> cool! welcome! did you make it to AWS meeting last night?
<jrwren> maintaining python code base for 2.x and 3.x : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKcAYMb5uk4
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/LjP05M - The Horror (Marlon Brando) - YouTube
<mrgoodcat> has anybody played the OUYA?
<brousch> mrgoodcat: A little bit at our Makerspace
<mrgoodcat> is it fun?
<brousch> I only played 1 game, which was very strange
<brousch> The fun is determined by the games you buy, of course
<mrgoodcat> i want to get it just for "hidden in plain sight"
<brousch> Heh, i played it on a large arcade-style setup
<mrgoodcat> it's 100$ though
<mrgoodcat> which is a bit much for a passing curiosity
<brousch> Right. Then you will need another controller and games
<brousch> I tried to get them to donate an ouya as a prize in the Kivy app contest, but they did not respond. So now I'm bitter
<jrwren> is the vim syntax highlighting for bind zone files new in 14.04? I don't remember having it in 12.04
<jrwren> but maybe I changed my vim color scheme and forgot
<cmaloney> Afternoon
<rick_h_> party
<cmaloney> Damn computer keeps locking up
<cmaloney> http://www.policymic.com/articles/89363/science-shows-how-drummers-brains-are-actually-different-from-everybody-elses
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/sxhKOC - Science Shows How Drummers' Brains Are Actually Different From Everybody Elses' - PolicyMic
<brousch> cmaloney: What POS are you running on now?
<cmaloney> Same POS I was running on before.
<cmaloney> Ubuntu 12.04
<brousch> D00d. Time to upgrade
<jrwren> when you install dash on your mac so you can test script snips and make sure they will work in cloud-init
<jrwren> whoa. 18:41:53  up 2107 days,  9:34,  4 users,  load average: 0.04, 0.01, 0.00
<jrwren> man... if python had a way to extend builtin types, it would be a much better lang. I'm surprised python3 didn't fix this.
<greg-g> :(
<greg-g> :)
<gamerchick02> happy friday everyone
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-05-17
<tony-smlr> SMLR is Live Now!  Video:  http://youtu.be/QRI8LNI_PsE - Audio: http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/GM04ou - SMLR Live Episode 126 - YouTube
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/glTOTj - text/html
<tony-smlr> We are also talking on Channel #smlr
<cmaloney> Goo dmorning
 * cmaloney is checking out N2ACards for the Nook
<cmaloney> JoDee is bogarting the Nexus at the moment. :)
<cmaloney> I don't mind but I packed all of my books so I have no reading material for the can. :)
<brousch> packed?
<cmaloney> Packed as in boxes.
<rick_h_> party
<brousch> cmaloney: Are you moving?
<cmaloney> brousch: Eventually
<cmaloney> Just packing up non-essentials at the moment
<gamerchick02> moving cmaloney?
<gamerchick02> or vacation?
<cmaloney> Will be moving eventually
<cmaloney> still sorting out the particulars.
<cmaloney> The gist is the place we're living in is no longer depreciable
<cmaloney> so we need to find new living arrangements.
<cmaloney> Long story.
<gamerchick02> ah
<gamerchick02> good luck?
<gamerchick02> i hate moving
<gamerchick02> heh
<cmaloney> On the plus side, I had a sandisk 32GB Class4 card in my phone so I transferred that data over to a 16G UC1 card.
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: I'm not a fan either.
<gamerchick02> i don't think most people are.
<cmaloney> So now I'm trying a "hail mary" for this Nook to see if I can get it doing something useful other than being a paperweight.
<gamerchick02> what kind of nook?
<cmaloney> Tablet
<gamerchick02> oh ok
<cmaloney> The one before the HD / HD+ series.
<gamerchick02> my brother has that but he insists on reading on his phone
<cmaloney> I don't blame him.
<cmaloney> The nook android client is pretty good.
<gamerchick02> yeah
<cmaloney> Limited unfortunately
<cmaloney> but still pretty good
<cmaloney> I prefer Google Play since the syncing is much better.
<gamerchick02> i'm using Marvin on my ipad mini
 * gamerchick02 ducks the flying fruit
<cmaloney> iPads have their place.
<gamerchick02> i like my freedom hating ipad mini
<gamerchick02> :-P
<cmaloney> for one, they seem to be where all of the board games that I want to play get ported
<gamerchick02> yeah
<cmaloney> Eclipse, Ascension
<cmaloney> There's others that I'm blanking on at the moment
<gamerchick02> Hearthstone...
<gamerchick02> ahem.
<cmaloney> yeah, that one doesn't interest me as much
<gamerchick02> i've played that a bit but you have to start as ALLIANCE. bleh
<gamerchick02> Horde FTW
<cmaloney> But yeah, no Android version
<gamerchick02> there's an android version of ticket to ride
<cmaloney> It's like owning a Wii and seeing everything that you want on XBox. :)
<cmaloney> Blergh
<cmaloney> Crashy-to-Ride.
<cmaloney> Ticket to Crash
<cmaloney> Runs like a barrel of monkeys tied together at the ankles.
<cmaloney> There is Carcassone, Hey that's my fish, and Neuroshima Hex
<cmaloney> haven't figured out how to play Neuroshima Hex
<cmaloney> and Elemental Clash / Magic the Gathering
<cmaloney> But sadly the one thing that I find that I play most often?
<cmaloney> Pinball
 * cmaloney loves his Pinball
<cmaloney> ok, brb.
<cmaloney> http://boardgamegeek.com/blogpost/30273/stranger-in-a-strange-land-playdek-coming-to-andro
<bookiebot> http://is.gd/AvRkOj - Stranger In a Strange Land: Playdek Coming to Android | iOS Board Games | BoardGameGeek
<cmaloney> Bah.
<cmaloney> Stupid fires.
<cmaloney> Ah, looks like it was released after all
<gamerchick02> pinball!!
<cmaloney> Yeah, Pinball Arcade is my favorite title
 * cmaloney has played the shit out of:
<gamerchick02> i was making my bed... clean sheets today. laundry day. after laundry is trip to the post office and beast buy
<gamerchick02> do you go to the pinball thing that's at Oakland University?
<gamerchick02> usually in March
<cmaloney> PInbot, Bride of Pinbot, Circqs Voltaire, Theater of Magic
<cmaloney> I have not been there yet.
<cmaloney> I'd love to go
<cmaloney> Oh, and Centaur
<gamerchick02> next year. i hope it's on a weekend i can go
<gamerchick02> maybe i can take an afternoon off work on friday or something and go play. could meet ya there?
<cmaloney> Sounds like a ploan
<cmaloney> plan even
<cmaloney> I had a friend who owned a shit-ton of pinball games
<gamerchick02> coolness
<gamerchick02> hopefully it won't be on the weekend we schedule our installation for NIle
<gamerchick02> it was this year. pah
<gamerchick02> Nile
<cmaloney> You need to get out of de nile. :)
<gamerchick02> that's awesome though.
<gamerchick02> lol
<cmaloney> It seems to interfere with things way too much. :)
<gamerchick02> i'll be junior past queen next year, woo. hopefully the following year i don't get booted to the west again
<cmaloney> Anywho, really afk now.
<gamerchick02> ok cya later!
<brousch> cmaloney: Are you going to buy a block of old meth labs in Detroit and build a compound?
<rick_h_> greg-g: around?
<greg-g> rick_h_: for about 2 minutes, rowan wants to go for a bike ride
<greg-g> rick_h_: nvm, you're probably away now, bbiab ! :)
<rick_h_> greg-g: have fun
<jrwren> .np
<jrwren> .np evarlast
<bookiebot> evarlast's current track - Agony by Out Out on Pepperbox Muzzle
<rick_h_> I keep thinking you're listening to everlast
<jrwren> lol
<gamerchick02> hah.
<gamerchick02> anyone in here into Stereolab?
<greg-g> rick_h_: yo
<greg-g> questions re bay area travels?
<greg-g> .np Phlegethon
<bookiebot> Phlegethon's last track - What'd I Say by Rare Earth on The Best Of Rare Earth - The Millennium Collection [17 May 2014, 17:47]
<greg-g> huh...
<greg-g> .np Phlegethon
<bookiebot> Phlegethon's current track - When the Water Breaks by Liquid Tension Experiment on Liquid Tension Experiment 2
<greg-g> there we go, forgot to setup last.fm in gmb today
<gamerchick02> what does that dot np do?
<gamerchick02> is that a bot or something?
<waf> yeah, it's a bot. stands for "now playing" and hooks up to a user's last.fm account
<brousch> .np
<brousch> .np brousch
<bookiebot> brousch's last track - Different Wings by Pitrelli on The Lost Christmas Eve [24 Dec 2011, 18:33]
<gamerchick02> cool!
<gamerchick02> .np gamerchick02
<bookiebot> gamerchick02's last track - Forever Young by Joan Baez on Greatest Hits [17 May 2014, 23:42]
<gamerchick02> sweetness!
<gamerchick02> thanks
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-05-18
<rick_h_> greg-g: yea, was going to ask about sonoma and glenn ellen, need for a car (make sure I wasn't misreading that)
<rick_h_> places to go/see up that way. Was looking at armstrong redwood preserve
<greg-g> rick_h_: yeah, anything above the golden gate bridge you'll need a car
<rick_h_> greg-g: cool yea
<greg-g> or a limo, I guess ;)
<rick_h_> heh, yea don't think that'll work
<rick_h_> limo to the train thing will seem a bit odd :)
<rick_h_> "Driver! To the state partk!"
<rick_h_> greg-g: have you been to that armstrong redwood park? Good place to go for that?
<greg-g> Haven't, no :/
<rick_h_> ok cool, well figured I'd check
<brousch> Redwoods are the first thing I'd want to see
<Havenstance> gonna update this box to 14.04
<Havenstance> now that's odd
<Havenstance> I create the key on another box and its not going to work. Just isn't going to register BIOS says Operating System Not Found
<brousch> key?
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> brousch: I think he's thinking Secure Boot
<gamerchick02> welcome to Sunday. good morning.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-05-11
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> http://blogs.forrester.com/julie_ask/15-05-11-fitbit_ipo_the_road_ahead
<cmaloney> I'm glad I'm out of the Fitbit ecosystem.
<cmaloney> I can see investor pressure killing this company.
<rick_h_> afternoon
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-05-12
<brousch> greg-g is rich! http://news.slashdot.org/story/15/05/11/1229222/study-reveals-wikimedia-foundation-is-awash-in-money
<_stink_> and he is also ver handsome and talented
<rick_h_> well he was hiring
<rick_h_> there you go :)
<jrwren> its sad this made it on /. since it isn't new news, its old news.
<jrwren> the "stop giving to wikipedia" has been around for a while.
<jrwren> and both linked articles are from Dec. /. fail.
<rick_h_> I never get why 'they have some $$ stop giving' thing is so out there
<jrwren> well over 100, looks like 200+ http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Staff_and_contractors at $100k/ea, which is way too low for reasonable living in northern california, that is 20M$/yr. Suddenly that 50M looks low.
<cmaloney> rick_h_: I've never understood the whole "you should be struggling if you're asking for money" bit.
<jrwren> yeah, look at the Komen Foundation. :)
<_stink_> zingggg
<jrwren> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Software_Foundation#Financials  half million dollars to write evil java code! stop giving. :)
<brousch> I would keep giving even if they have money. Once they get a big enough stockpile they can engage in projects they couldn't before
<jrwren> brousch: exactly!
<jrwren> i just recently noticed audio clips on wikipedia pages about bands. Totally sweet.
<cmaloney> Dammit, something happened an my GTD list is now a 0 length file
<cmaloney> and the backup is also a 0 length file.
<brousch> I mean, if I didn't support them, I wouldn't be giving them money to beging with. What's the point of stopping support?
<brousch> cmaloney: Restore from your cloud backup
<cmaloney> brousch: I'm restoring from my local backup
<cmaloney> synology
<cmaloney> and yes, i need a cloud backup
<brousch> barbaric!
<cmaloney> Might check out tarsnap
<greg-g> that $2.5 million/year number is way low
<greg-g> jrwren: not all engineers make over $100k at WMF
<greg-g> we pay around 50th percentile of non-profit wages
<brousch> How do you live in SF for under $100,000?
<greg-g> it ain't easy
<greg-g> at CC I made $85k, at WMF I started out at more than that but not a ton, I was promoted last summer so I'm OK now, but, it's not easy
<cmaloney> You have to huddle around each other to catch the stray oxygen folks exhale.
<greg-g> when a 2 bedroom apartment costs $2500... it's tough
<brousch> ouch
<cmaloney> when you have to sublet your bathroom to make ends meet...
<jrwren> greg-g: it doesn't matter. i'd hope many engineers make well over $100k. A little over $100k seems a reasonable median for estimation.
<brousch> Is there airbnb for potties?
<greg-g> jrwren: minimum software engineer salary in SF (by law) is $85k
<greg-g> jrwren: I know we pay minimum for a few entry-level positions
<greg-g> our previous Deputy Director (2nd in command) made $140 or 150, I forget
<greg-g> and previous ED made $200k
<greg-g> (not sure what new one makes)
<cmaloney> Yah, I'd want to be paid in CA wages and live in MI. ;)
<jrwren> minimum by law? how does that work?
<cmaloney> jrwren: You forget that CA is the prototype for AA
<cmaloney> all sorts of labor laws and what-not.
<jrwren> cmaloney: oh man, I WISH AA would set minimum pay, but then business would move to just outside AA
<jrwren> that kind of thing works better ate state level
<cmaloney> True dat
<brousch> And in big states where you can't communite in/ou easily
<cmaloney> and unfortunately Detroit / AA is an island of liberal in a sea of conservative
<jrwren> ugh, don't remind me. Our state congress makes me angry
<greg-g> jrwren: you can pay city minimum wages :)
<cmaloney> jrwren: About the only thing our state congress could do that would make me happy is not show up
<greg-g> jrwren: SF's minimum wage is 9 or $10/hr, for instance, while CA's is only 9 or something
<cmaloney> Anything more and they manage to fuck things up
<greg-g> er, "you can MAKE city minimum wages"
 * greg-g just woke up
<cmaloney> Yeah, like Detroit City taxes
<cmaloney> Cities have certain powers.
<cmaloney> most choose not to though
<cmaloney> SF is the exception because SF is always the exception
<greg-g> yep
<greg-g> everyone wants to be here, even going to south bay or oakland is a second choice for most, so the minimum wage actually works
<greg-g> (city-specific minimum wage, that is)
<cmaloney> rick_h_: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/403524037/autonomous-desk-the-smartest-office-desk-yet-power/description
<jrwren> did much of ya'll order a CHIP ?
<cmaloney> I thought about it but passed
<cmaloney> I already have two Pis and a BBB that I struggle to find uses
<jrwren> cmaloney: when I saw integrated wifi and BT, I was won over.
<jrwren> and 3.7v
<cmaloney> jrwren: I'll have to see it then
<cmaloney> if I miss the kickstarter I won't be upset
<jrwren> i don't think it ships until december. I'll show you in about a year :)
<cmaloney> but if they don't sell them afterward I'll be bummed
<jrwren> me too
<rick_h_> cmaloney: no walking component :P
 * rick_h_ has no idea what CHIP is so nope
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Oh, then it's completely defective. :)
<rick_h_> cmaloney: pretty much :)
<cmaloney> CHIP is a $9 single-board computer
<rick_h_> interesting, no cross stretcher on that desk
<rick_h_> not sure about that
<cmaloney> with options for incorporating into a $49 LCd / keyboard docking portable unit
 * rick_h_ wouldn't trust that design 
<brousch> cmaloney: My current rpi/bb project is a stereoscopic remote presence robot with a google cardboard app
<cmaloney> Yeah, it looks like a Gallant
<cmaloney> brousch: that is awesome.
<rick_h_> so in my desk the motor is on one side and there's a wrench to move the two ends in sync with a stretcher across the legs to provide side to side rigidity
<jrwren> brousch: please tell me more. sounds likea  sweet robot.
<brousch> Building on the single webcam rpi stuff I did last year. The rpi will have 2 webcams placed eye-width apart. they will stream over the network, probably mjpeg. I'll then build a kivy app which puts the streams side by side so using google cardboard it will be 3D
<brousch> well, stereoscopic
<cmaloney> That's pretty sweet
<brousch> Next steps would be controls to turn the "head" by moving the cardboard
<jrwren> oh! that is what google cardboard is :)
<brousch> cardboard is ghetto oculus rift
<brousch> then mount it on a rolling robot to move it around
<brousch> Then mount the eyes on a slider so you can spread them farther apart for trippy experiences
<cmaloney> And if the bot goes down the stairs you can have a really trippy experience.
<brousch> hah
<brousch> I wonder if I could get far enough along to be comfortable with submitting it to pyohio (may 15)
<cmaloney> Give yoursef a deadline
<cmaloney> Worst case you'll have to cancel
<brousch> Well my deadline is may 15
<brousch> I think if I can make both streams work and at least 1 show on a basic kivy app I'll be ok
<rick_h_> interesting https://twitter.com/Osmose/status/598189285217406976
<cmaloney> Can't argue
<cmaloney> http://crashworks.org/if_programming_languages_were_vehicles/
<brousch> Not bad
<cmaloney> Yeah, though I think C++ is a little off
<cmaloney> Should be a tank in a swamp.
<jrwren> C++ would never be a vehicle, its a trick analogy!
<jrwren> or... C++ would be a tesla model S :)
<cmaloney> jrwren: More like a box of parts that you can roll downhill
<jrwren> hrm... ok, C++98 is a box of parts. C++17 is a tesla model S :)
<cmaloney> I dunno. I've never thought of C++ as a particularly great language. It always feels like a hassle to use.
<cmaloney> Like adding a 12ft high spoiler to an otherwise performant sportscar.
<jrwren> modern c++ is very nice.
<jrwren> the problem is legacy
<tony-smlr> MUG Meeting Live now!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLaMELLDTac  DNS in the Enterprise and TarSanp
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-05-13
<jrwren> I meant to type facebook.com. I typed launchpad.com instead.
<rick_h_> jrwren: and your conversion is complete
<jrwren> only took 11 1/4 months :)
<_stink_> haha
<cmaloney> Good morning, btw.
<rick_h_> party
<cmaloney> subject: RE:Manufacture of the sextoys from China
<cmaloney> first paragraph: I went through from your web and found many items that you sell  are near to ours.
<cmaloney> sent to: craig@openmetalcast
<cmaloney> Somehow I doubt the veracity of your claim
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-05-14
<cmaloney> Evening
<cmaloney> God I hate Internet Explorer
<cmaloney> didn't put http:// in front of an address. Suddenly I'm looking at Bing.
<cmaloney> Wonder how much "Traffic" they get that way.
<jrwren> change your default search engine to DDG
<cmaloney> jrwren: Would that it didn't require a PHD in IE I would.
<jrwren> go to duckduckgo.com
<jrwren> press alt-t, o
<jrwren> click the "use current page" button
<jrwren> they may have broken alt-t, o in IE>9 :(
<cmaloney> How does one use it for the address bar?
<cmaloney> Gah, what a pain in the ass
<cmaloney> DuckDuckGo is quite nice.
<mthx|server> +1 DDG
<jrwren> <3 DDG
<cmaloney> Got to love a note from your wife asking if Russell and Bertrand were really the genesis of modern computing.
<cmaloney> s/Bertrand/Whitehead/
<jrwren> who?
<jrwren> i requested a DDG feature and it was implemented and rolled to production in a few weeks.
<jrwren> pretty sweet.
<cmaloney> jrwren: http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/principia-mathematica/
<cmaloney> Nice! Had someone just send me an album via Bandcamp as a gift.
<cmaloney> for Open Metalcast.
<_stink_> nice!
<cmaloney> Yeah, kind of unexpected.
<jrwren> cmaloney: you sold out. :]
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'm no longer punk
<cmaloney> oh, wait.
<cmaloney> I never was. ;)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-05-15
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning
<jrwren> i'm seriously coming around to snappy. I was skeptical at first, but now, I needs it.
<jrwren> case: takes 5 seconds to download the deb packages to install. takes 20min to extract them and run setup.
<jcastro> jrwren: heya, can I get a lift to lunch?
<jcastro> jrwren: deploy any big data charm, anything with java and co. It takes _forever_ compared to images.
<jrwren> jcastro: no car?
<jrwren> jcastro: you realize its a 10-15m drive for me to get to lunch, and you are 30min in the other direction?
<jrwren> jcastro: yeah, sure i'll pick you up :p
<jrwren> jcastro: I didn't even know you were coming.
<jcastro> jrwren: oh didn't know it was that far out of the way for you
<jcastro> I shall uber/lyft then
<jcastro> jrwren: also, mramm told me, since you were like "let's hang out, but why would invite castro?"
<jrwren> jcastro: hahahaha. I'm terrible at organizing these things.
<jrwren> jcastro: its also an every friday event for me, so I'm just doing my normal friday thing.
<jrwren> jcastro: what does an uber across town like that run ya?
<jrwren> jcastro: i'll be heading downtown if you want to take the bus to the station I cna pick you up pretty easy.
<jrwren> i just got off call. I'd not have had time to pickup jcastro and get to lunch at noon :(    poor jcastro
<cmaloney> afternoon
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> word
 * DrDaemonEye peers in
<DrDaemonEye> how is everyone?
<jrwren> cmaloney: I think you would like this book I got from library. The Synthesizer - Mark Vail
<jrwren> DrDaemonEye: i'm well
<jrwren> DrDaemonEye: how are you?
<DrDaemonEye> jrwren: doing better now.  Chilling at the bar, having a brew
<greg-g> in 38 hours I'll be drinking something from a bar in France :)
<greg-g> team offsite in Annecy, FR next week is going to be great :)
<_stink_> not that he's excited :)
<jrwren> greg-g: wine i hope.
<DrDaemonEye> greg-g: fancy pants!
<DrDaemonEye> also, anyone in the ann arbor area is welcome to join in
<greg-g> jrwren: I presume, yeah :)
<rick_h_> greg-g: dude, I'm heading there in July. Let me know what you find
<rick_h_> greg-g: and take good notes on how you get there. I've got to file travel next week. Thinking of flying into geneva
<greg-g> rick_h_: doing SFO -> AMS - LYS (and then train to Annecy)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-05-16
<rick_h_> greg-g: any reason for LYS over geneva?
<rick_h_> hah, google can't figure out a transit route but it can tell me there's a 3hr bike path between geneva and annecy
<greg-g> rick_h_: because we'll be back in Lyon on Friday for the Hackathon that is there
<greg-g> basically, tehre's this hackathon in lyon, my team decided to add on a team offsite the week before, so we're flying into the same place (and I assume lyon is closer than geneva to annecy)
<cmaloney> jrwren: that's cool
<gamerchick02> that's pretty sweet. hackathon. i've never been to one
<greg-g> gamerchick02: the event: https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Lyon_Hackathon_2015
<gamerchick02> thanks!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-05-17
<cmaloney> Apparently neighbors think it's time for fireworks
<_stink_> happy whatever day?
<cmaloney> Yeah, not sure what they're detonating for
<gamerchick02> trying to scare away the geese?
<_stink_> i hear them too
<_stink_> some kind of 'grand finale'
<_stink_> maybe it's the same ones, cmaloney
<_stink_> we aren't that far apart
<gamerchick02> it's way too early for fireworks or whatever
<cmaloney> _stink_: They've geen grand-finaleing for a while now.
<_stink_> haha
<_stink_> petit finales
<_stink_> x 10
<cmaloney> The only other thing I can think of is some fireworks storage is on fre
<cmaloney> or we're being bombed
<cmaloney> Not seeing anything on the net that suggests something scheduled.
<_stink_> yeah i'm looking too
<_stink_> it's still banging
<_stink_> weird
<cmaloney> morn
<cmaloney> http://list.spraci.net/michaelmd/note/aUxfkrU7QJyIuvUCIsgsFQ
<cmaloney> I swear sometimes folks can't see the good in anything
<cmaloney> lo
<jrwren> another year, another new way water gets in the basement.
<jrwren> 3 yrs, 3 different means.
<_stink_> :(
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-05-16
<gamerchick02> _stink_ yeah it did
<cmaloney> evening
<cmaloney> 1;2cGOod morning
<cmaloney> Well, that was random
<Zimdale> Interesting way of spelling good.
<cmaloney> heh
<shakes808> must be a good ~hung over~ morning?
<wolfger> Ha!
<gamerchick02> choromecast audio is AWESOME. just sayin'
<gamerchick02> *chromecast. i can't type. haha
<Scary_Guy> pretty sure we all knew what you meant
<jrwren> is it?
<jrwren> i don't know. I already have BT speakers. I don't know for what I'd use chromecast audio
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-05-17
<Scary_Guy> I prefer more open source solutions.  BT works fine for me when I use it.  audio system has it built in.  I did think that NFC motorola device was neat though for devices without it http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-Stream-Universal-Bluetooth-89722N/dp/B00NCUF604
<Scary_Guy> I mean I hate motorola for phones and everything else
<Scary_Guy> and I don't actually own one, just looks neat and is dead simple to use
<cmaloney> I have that bridge
<cmaloney> it works with a lot of BT devices
<cmaloney> only downside is when it decides to lose the connection
<cmaloney> and that my phone starts having a preference for using that whenever I'm in the house
<cmaloney> no easy way to tell it not to use it
<cmaloney> also doubles as a d20
<Scary_Guy> other than unpair it I assume, or shut the dvice off
<Scary_Guy> lol
<cmaloney> Yeah, it sits on my desk for when I want to use it
<Scary_Guy> looks like it got cheaper too, $20 on the moto website it says
<Scary_Guy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WTHg3JPhWE unboxing video si pretty good too
<gamerchick02> that's cool.
<gamerchick02> i have a portable bluetooth speaker but sometimes it's finicky with connecting.
<gamerchick02> the chromecast audio is plug n play and i can use  my bigger speakers on the stereo
<Scary_Guy> it's like you didn't even look at the link... oh you're gone :/
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> I did look at the link
<cmaloney> Afternoon
<cmaloney> http://www.nbcnews.com/widget/video-embed/681663043970
<smoser> hey, anyone here who has ever wanted ubuntu one back
<smoser>  http://alecto.eocampaign.com/83b7829a-6c54-4e03-8ad5-391b168bbdcf/76361366-1b69-11e6-ad39-0a4287b2e8c5/a4200c90-1b51-11e6-ad39-0a4287b2e8c5/link-click
<smoser> insync (https://www.insynchq.com/) is giving free accounts for @gmail.com for their sync client
<smoser> has a functional (and even headless) linux client that syncs google drive to local disk
<cmaloney> yay?
<smoser> i never used ubuntu-one all that much, but once it was gone i missed it.  this is basically equivalent using google drive.
<smoser> free deal runs out in 40 hours or so.
<cmaloney> Unfortuantely I filled that void with Dropbox and alcohol
<smoser> hm.. yeah. i guess i just never did that.
<smoser> dropbox works reasonably well ?
<cmaloney> Works on every device I have it on
<cmaloney> I use todotxt and the Android app works flawlessly
<smoser> oh yea, and fyi, if you're on yakkety (and possibly xenial) you have to:
<smoser> The fix then is:
<smoser>  sudo mv /usr/lib/insync/libfontconfig.so.1 /usr/lib/insync/libfontconfig.so.1.dist
<smoser>  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfontconfig.so.1 /usr/lib/insync/libfontconfig.so.1
<smoser> cmaloney, thanks. i'lll have to look at that.
<cmaloney> np. Hope this works out for you. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-05-18
<greg-g> for those that didn't see twitter and/or facebook:
<greg-g> Terran is out of surgery and recovering. 'Twas this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyloric_stenosis He's still there, should be having his first feeding since the surgery right now. I'm home with Rowan (another lovely 1 hour drive home). Tomorrow he and I'll be down there again until Terran is released. ostriches still delegate :)
<greg-g> ah, that last part is a bad copy/paste :)
<cmaloney> greg-g: sebding good thoughts and prayers
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> http://www.jameco.com/Jameco/workshop/MyStory/retro-console-java.html
<_stink_> nice!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-05-19
<cmaloney> EVeining
<gamerchick02> heyo
<cmaloney> howdy
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> yo yo
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> http://www.mug.org/2016/05/june-14th-2016-regular-mug-meeting/
<mrgoodcat> morning
<cmaloney> How's the day?
<mrgoodcat> its ok i guess
<mrgoodcat> not much to report so far
<jrwren> greg-g: you back to work yet or are you on pat leave?
<cmaloney> (also hoping the surgery went well)
<jrwren> i saw on FB that it did!  YAY!
<cmaloney> Yay (damn FB)
<shakes808> What kind of surgery?  Glad it went well.
<cmaloney> newborn surgery for ...
 * cmaloney looks at the logs
<cmaloney> "Terran is out of surgery and recovering. 'Twas this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyloric_stenosis He's still there, should be having his first feeding since the surgery right now. I'm home with Rowan (another lovely 1 hour drive home). Tomorrow he and I'll be down there again until Terran is released. ostriches still delegate :)"
<shakes808> After a quick read of the link, that sounds beautiful.   Glad that things are looking up now :)
<jrwren> i never knew he was such a starcraft fan.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-05-20
<cmaloney> Morning
<shakes808> Morning
<shakes808> how are you doing toda?
<shakes808> today*
<cmaloney> So far so good. Just starting thie morning
<shakes808> right?!  just happy for the weekend :)
<jrwren> ready for the weekend.
<jrwren> it looks like it is going to be a beautiful day, so that is a bonus.
<jrwren> How are you doing shakes808 and all?
<shakes808> jrwren: I'm doing alright.  Best as it can at the moment. :)  Just hoping the beautiful few days lasts through the weekend!
<jrwren> imma too scared to check the weather.
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> I just need one mowing day.
<jrwren> probably going to Cedar Point tomorrow, so that should be fun.
<shakes808> haha, right?!
<shakes808> Awesome!  Hope the weather holds out for you
<jrwren> yesterday would have been a great mowing day
<cmaloney> jrwren: Yep, but I was lazy.
<cmaloney> and now I will pay.
<shakes808> last two days would have been great
<shakes808> HAHA
<cmaloney> ah, Sunday looks like the magical mowing day.
<jrwren> you push reel, right?
<cmaloney> I push both ways.
<jrwren> yeah, you do. I remember. ;]
<cmaloney> Depends on whether the grass is sub jungle or not
<jrwren> if i let my lawn go an extra day or two, it becomes even more difficult with the reel cutter.
<jrwren> I always want to be lazy, but I know that if I don't stay on top of it its going to be much more difficult.
<jrwren> its lawn debt. Similar to money debt or tech debt. Easier to pay it down earlier. ;]
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> Unfortunately I also have dandelions
<cmaloney> so they're like little middle-fingers in my lawn
<mrgoodcat> morning
<cmaloney> morning!
<shakes808> +1 cmaloney
<shakes808> haha
<shakes808> Morning mrgoodcat
<mrgoodcat> how is today?
<jrwren> cmaloney: me too! I just leave 'em. The push reel doesn't really cut them much.
<jrwren> if I'm feeling nice to my neighbors, I use a weed cutter (like a scythe) and knock down the dandelion stems
<wolfger> morning
<shakes808> You need to get one of these: http://bit.ly/1W6fnWA    OR    http://bit.ly/23ZHLsw
<wolfger> I'm noodling around with putting Ubuntu on my Win 10 again, (e.g. via VirtualBox) and I ran across this article: http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-canonical-partner-to-bring-ubuntu-to-windows-10/
<wolfger> Anybody know what if anything came of that?
<mrgoodcat> afaik it is actually in a workable state right now
<mrgoodcat> its still being developed though
<mrgoodcat> no graphical tools
<mrgoodcat> its not a vm and not emulation
<mrgoodcat> its more like WINE in that the kernel is actually recognizing native linux syscalls
<wolfger> right, that's what I got from the article and it intrigued me
<jrwren> well...
<jrwren> yes, it is more like wine.
<jrwren> its "done" afik.
<jrwren> I mean, the ubuntu side is the exact same cloudimg as you'd run anywhere else.
<jrwren> MSFT may still be working on their linux on windows layer.
<jrwren> Someone already use XMing and set DISPLAY and ran X programs, so that part works.
<jrwren> but I do not think you will ever see a supported graphics layer from msft.
<mrgoodcat> there's a quick how-to at the bottom of this article http://www.howtogeek.com/249966/how-to-install-and-use-the-linux-bash-shell-on-windows-10/
<wolfger> so, it sounds like its still in beta. "Windows Insider"
<jrwren> yup
<jrwren> i only meant that the ubuntu side is "done"
<wolfger> ok, guess I'll go with VirtualBox for now
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'd stick with VB for now
<jrwren> I upgraded from win7 to win10 just to play with that ubuntu on windows. HUGE MISTAKE.
<jrwren> win10 is even worse than I had thought.
<cmaloney> jrwren: How so?
<wolfger> I found Win10 to be slightly worse, but virtually indistinguishable for typical use.
<wolfger> and also slightly better in some ways
<mrgoodcat> yea i think win10 is nice
<mrgoodcat> the Big Brother stuff is my only gripe
<mrgoodcat> haven't had any useability issues with it though
<jrwren> the reboot on updates.
<jrwren> maybe its becuase I enabled the insider fast track trying to get ubuntu for windows
<jrwren> but.. its like win3.1 again.. it just SHUTS DOWN! and you lose all your owrk.
<jrwren> doesn't matter if you have unsaved changes. ITS GONE.
<mrgoodcat> mine doesn't do that
<mrgoodcat> mine has been running for a few months now
<mrgoodcat> jrwren: settings > update > advanced options > notify to schedule restart
<mrgoodcat> yw
<jrwren> that option is not available when youa re on insider fast track
<jrwren> can you believe it?
<jrwren> MSFT is just terrible at writing software.
<cmaloney> da fuq?
<jrwren> I'm glad they have come around on open source. That is great.
<jrwren> now they are back to where they were in 1999 where they couldn't write usable software.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Wonder if that's because the goals of the company are not lining up with the end users anymore?
<jrwren> definitely.
<jrwren> or... they are, and I"m an atypical user.
<jrwren> I think by being in this channel I count as an atypical user.
<jrwren> Still, I read headlines like, "MSFT adds more ads to start menu" and I feel like they are abusing their customers.
<cmaloney> Agreed
<cmaloney> Between the vendors and MSFT I don't think end users have a chance of using their machines 100% as they want to
<jrwren> even apple is pissing me off lately. imma go back to all linux soon enough.
<mrgoodcat> i'd go all linux if it would run on my mbp
<mrgoodcat> i mean it runs. but networking and touchpad are broken
<mrgoodcat> so that's kind of a deal breaker
<cmaloney> Who needs networking anyway? :)
<mrgoodcat> networking is for sales people
<wolfger> oh, win 10 pissed me off last night. I opened Chrome and an ad popped up urging me to try Microsoft Edge
<shakes808> Since I upgraded to W10, it has been really slow on everything. :(
<wolfger> maybe I'll run my games successfully on wine on ubuntu on virtualbox on win10, and then just dump the win 10....
<cmaloney> wine is OK got games if you don't like playing for long periods of time
<cmaloney> I've had otherwise good games just up and poof on me
<Scary_Guy> I just put never10 on my girlfriend's system
<Scary_Guy> works pretty well, just disables it and gets rid of the install files
<Scary_Guy> now I'm in update hell because she hasn't touched it in a LONG time apparently
<cmaloney> update hell is common
<cmaloney> there was one update that unfortunately makes WIndows take for fucking ever to update now
<cmaloney> I can't get around it
<Scary_Guy> I don't worry too much.  I can just go eat or netflix or something
<cmaloney> I just wish it would eventually finish in my lifetime
<jrwren> and then SXW folder fills your disk.
<jrwren> i can't upgrade my mom from 8.1 to 10 because diskspace.
<jrwren> she has like 5GB free, but it is not enough. lolz
<Scary_Guy> install a second hard drive temporarily
<cmaloney> can you remove files in that folder?
<cmaloney> or will Windows shit the bed?
<jrwren> can you do that?
<jrwren> no, windows says "do not touch"
<jrwren> web concurs that there is no safe workaround.
<Scary_Guy> windows says a lot of things, windows is dumb
<jrwren> indeed.
<cmaloney> Nice.
<cmaloney> It's like having a cache that isn't cache
<Scary_Guy> oh good, the video driver works.  put in a new video card.  had to boot safe mode with networking to get the thing to start up
<Scary_Guy> then download ATI's drivers because apparently MS gave a bluescreen
<Scary_Guy> I'm going to try to switch her to ubuntu, maybe she won't notice
<cmaloney> heh
<shakes808> +1 Scary_Guy  HAHA
<Scary_Guy> although this system is so old a raspberry pi could probably do most of this crap
<Scary_Guy> sadly I'll probably end up building her a gaming system with windows because that's where all the app support is
<jrwren> hrm... i wonder if I could move my mom to ubuntu. I just have to break her insane love of msoffice.
<jrwren> brain damage can cause some strange affiliations and attachements.
<Scary_Guy> put on libreoffice first and get her used to that
<jrwren> wouldn't help.
<jrwren> she says "does it have office" ALWAYS
<jrwren> I guess i could say "yes" and say, "its libre office" lolz
<jrwren> she would LOVE that.
<Scary_Guy> say "yes it has an office"
<cmaloney> jrwren: I've mentioned how the best and worst thing I ever did for my parents was introduce my mom to MS Publisher, right?
<cmaloney> best: no more fretting about MS Word and it's dumb formatting
<cmaloney> worst: she uses it for EVERYTHING
<cmaloney> Tried to get her to use Scribus. It's not the same as publisher so she doesn't use it
<Scary_Guy> I give up on old people who don't know anything about computers.  you try to help them and they just hate you
<Scary_Guy> "where did my game go?" oh you mean that spyware POS with virus like tendencies?  Had to get rid of it
<cmaloney> Well, she's fine in other regards. She raised me for one.
<jrwren> or... let them be spied on.
<Scary_Guy> right?  eventually I just gave up
<_stink_> had my mom on ubuntu for a few years... the deal breaker wasn't office - it was web multimedia support
<cmaloney> my Dad is cute in that regard. He tries so hard to do little grie gries to protect himself
<cmaloney> like switching off the wireless when he's not using hte network.
<cmaloney> _stink_: Ugh
<Scary_Guy> better than nothing I guess
<_stink_> cmaloney: hah, i love it
<_stink_> saves power too!
<Scary_Guy> my dad's system is the only windows system in the house.  Mom uses ubuntu on the media center and her laptop.  android on her phone
<cmaloney> JoDee has to use a Windows version of Java because the software she's using for her Variable Stars teaching doesn't work under Ubuntu
<jrwren> jabba is bad
<wolfger> I moved a couple moms (not mine) to Ubuntu. So far as I know, that lasted until they got new computers. Also migrated a friend of mine and he loves it. Whenever he gets a PC upgrade he asks me to help him get Ubuntu back up and running and migrate his stuff over.
<Scary_Guy> "Downloading 70 updates (0KB total, 0% complete)" has been displaying for 15 minutes
<cmaloney> jrwren: Academia hasn't moved over yet.
<Scary_Guy> I should get dad on Mint, it's got a more windows like interface
<wolfger> Well, I do Kubuntu, not Ubuntu... that's more Windows-like
<Scary_Guy> all he does is look up music tab sites and porn anyway
<wolfger> ha
<wolfger> when a computer dies to viruses and malware my answer is (yes I can help you, but it won't be Windows anymore.
<jrwren> academia is a lot like big corp. use what you know because you know it and it works (kinda)
<Scary_Guy> I rarely see anything die from a virus though.  it's usually easy to clean with an external system and then just pop back in
<shakes808> HAHAHA
<jrwren> for some definition of "easy"
<Scary_Guy> oh fuck academia, my friend who does IT for Wayne State bitches about Blackboard all the time
<jrwren> time is the most valuable resoure. if it takes longer than 30min, its easier to clear windows and install ubuntu ;]
<_stink_> Scary_Guy: who's your friend at WSU?
<_stink_> i used to work there
<shakes808> I hear that academia is starting to adopt chrome os
<cmaloney> jrwren: Heh
<jrwren> I was about to say, aren't there WSU IT people here?
<cmaloney> academia is like a large corporation
<jrwren> ColonelPanic001 ?
<_stink_> yep him too
<cmaloney> It's not all homogenous.
<Scary_Guy> anyone remember the trick to get windows updates to move the fuck along?  I used to be able to figure it out but it's been so long I don't remember.  maybe killing a stuck process will do it
<cmaloney> Scary_Guy: it's changed
<cmaloney> I haven't found the vulcan nerve pinch to make this work
<Scary_Guy> I need food and a nap, maybe then this will be done, bbl
<cmaloney> https://twitter.com/SGgrc/status/733672297572139008
<cmaloney> Wonderful Microsoft slogan I just encountered:
<cmaloney> “Windows 10: Embrace the inevitable.”
<jrwren> lol
<wolfger> Scary_Guy: for some definition of "die". The PC becomes unusably slow, and I just refuse to go through the effort of trying to clean it, fix registries and whatnot.... If the user lets the computer get into that state, they really shouldn't be running Windows :-p
<wolfger> Linux is a good crud-resistant OS for people like that.
<jcastro> Scary_Guy: you need to restart the windows update service
<cmaloney> jcastro: Even that doesn't work
<cmaloney> It's like it's on permanent "derp"
<Scary_Guy> well sleeping helped
<Scary_Guy> I just wish it wasn't all retarded, but it's windows so I don't expect much
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-05-21
<cmaloney> Morning
<jrwren> morning
<mrgoodcat> Scary_Guy: are you updating a windows 7 machine? A rollup was just released that brings any SP1 windows 7 machine up to current (april) https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/windowsitpro/2016/05/17/simplifying-updates-for-windows-7-and-8-1/
<mrgoodcat> single update
<jrwren> i wonder if that ends up being less in an SXS folder
<Scary_Guy> I saw that, didn't feel like messing with it since I expect more issues than individual updates.  I'll let others test that first
<Scary_Guy> thanks though
<cmaloney> evening
<Scary_Guy> hey, just about to cut out and go to Small's for their alt 80's night.  I'll catch you later
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-05-22
<cmaloney> Morning
<cmaloney> If only for an hour longer
<rick_h_> wheee
<rick_h_> afternoon
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Finally back here in the States?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, back last night so time to get settled
<rick_h_> https://goo.gl/photos/JzkmHiGDNZNHPkKv8
<rick_h_> cmaloney: ^ :)
<rick_h_> came in while I was away
<cmaloney> Yeah, you mentioned that. :)
<rick_h_> oh heh, /me is giddy
<cmaloney> Can't tell if excited or not. ;)
<cmaloney> Lawns. Hooh. Good God Yawl. What are they good for? Absolutely nothin'
<cmaloney> Wooooooo!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-05-15
<jrwren> cmaloney: yeah, bummer eh? dns isn't updating corectly to get it to the right place.
<jrwren> previous DNS TTL was 27+hrs :(
<jrwren> so i guess it will be down for a while until that expires.
<rick_h> morning
<cmaloney> jrwren: no worries
<jrwren> cmaloney: i'm a little worried about it. ;)
<cmaloney> jrwren: It was doing it all weekend
<jrwren> cmaloney: i didn't update the DNS until late in the weekend.
<jrwren> I hope the DNS times out correctly. I am moving services.
<jrwren> I'm finally ridding myself of bluehost.
<cmaloney> \o/
<cmaloney> Question of the morning: who invented Chex Mix
<cmaloney> not "when was it introduced", who invented it
<cmaloney> who was the crew-cutted, horn-rimmed glasses "taste expert" dude-in-a-lab-coat person to make this happen?
<rick_h> cmaloney: hmm, I'd assume it was some mom making 'trail mix' out of what was at hand
<jrwren> it takes something special to add in the worchester & seasonings. I would like to know who was this person so that I can think they are cool.
<cmaloney> :)
<cmaloney> Yeah, this isn't just "trail mix" fare
<jrwren> it could be a corporate creation. Chex is ralston? Do they also make worchester?
<jrwren> https://books.google.com/books?id=vCMskYrWKVMC&pg=PA129#v=onepage&q&f=false  dammit... page unavailable just when it was getting good.
<cmaloney> Ralston is what started Chex
<cmaloney> (was a cult, actually)
<jrwren> also, i cannot spell Worcestershire :)
<jrwren> Ralston was a cult?
<brousch__> Most of the cereal creators were off their rockers. Battle Creek was founded by nutcases.
<jrwren> my corporate thing doesn't work. Lea & Perrins (Worcestershire) is owned by Heinz.
<cmaloney> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ralstonism
<cmaloney> Of course you're not going to find this on their corporate pages
<shakes808> afternoon
<rick_h> ugh, and not 10mb/s upload is really limiting when doing video uploads...
<rick_h> 15.4GB video file in the end. ouch
<rick_h> whoa, google is getting better https://goo.gl/k6Jndv
<cmaloney> rick_h: I'd cry for you but I can't seem to get much above 5Mbps
<rick_h> yea, I went business class to get to 10 up
<rick_h> all these folks with the bi-directional fiber are making me :( now
<cmaloney> totes
<cmaloney> AT&T / XFinity come to the door. When I'm in a charitable mood I'll ask them if they have 50Mbps up
<cmaloney> otherwise I just slam the door in their faces
<rick_h> lol
<cmaloney> "Oh yes, we have 50Mbps" "No, I mean upload speed"
<rick_h> heh
<rick_h> that does seem to be the trick
<cmaloney> I don't care as much about download speed
<rick_h> looking at the plans none of the info on the business site even lists upload speeds
<cmaloney> RIght, because they're all terrible
<rick_h> well, I do want it to be 4k ready. 50mb down is just on the edge unfortunately. I can't keep all the way up with 4k youtube :(
<cmaloney> If I'm doing video conferencing I don't need a 5Mbps uplink
<cmaloney> I need a phat pipe
<cmaloney> (cue greg-g )
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> bah! I forgot to unmute the first intro sound track....now I'll need to rerender for 4 hrs gah
<cmaloney> wheeeee
<cmaloney> Welcome to why I do audio podcasts
<cmaloney> ;)
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> it was fun, I did a dual camera setup with an h4n up front to record my son's violin recital.
<rick_h> a bit crazy sync'ing three audio sources and of course my cameras stop recording at 30min...which I learned that day...but it's pretty awesome
<rick_h> the audio pickup on the h4n is so nice
<cmaloney> Why does that seem like only the surface of the madness
<rick_h> :()
<rick_h> :)
<cmaloney> If you start using words like SMPTe I will have to have words with you. ;)
 * rick_h has to google smpte
<rick_h> oh good grief, I just want to do some youtube videos
<cmaloney> heh
<rick_h> at some point I'll start rick's gear reviews :)
<cmaloney> IT's also a syncing standard
<rick_h> where I get to rant
<jrwren> jorge has ATT fiber, 100/100.  I would like that too, but it is not in my neighborhood.
<cmaloney> heh
<jrwren> or maybe its 1gbit/1gbit, I can't remember
<cmaloney> Oh christ
<rick_h> ugh
<rick_h> 100 would be so nice right now
<cmaloney> whatever it is, balanced up/down wold be awesome
<jrwren> I get 100 down rather often, but yes, still only 5-8Mbit up :(
<jrwren> what is that shell command which generates nice password?
<shakes808> new password please?! :) ;)
<cmaloney> I used pwgen 12 1 for a while
<jrwren> pwgen ty
<cmaloney> np
<shakes808> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-ways-generate-secure-passwords-linux/
<jrwren> damn, not installed.
<cmaloney> I've since moved on to pass since it'll store them gpg-encrypted
<cmaloney> and copy the passwords to the clipboard
<shakes808> jrwren: can't you --> sudo apt-get install pwgen
<jrwren> no sudo, no root
<jrwren> `# add azure auth
<jrwren> `head -c 15 /dev/random | base64` works well enough
<cmaloney> ye gods, that's fun
<shakes808> azure?
<cmaloney> Microsoft's Cloud Service
<shakes808> yeah, but why are you using that?  Apache / NGinx?
<shakes808> instead of ^
<cmaloney> huh?
<shakes808> sorry, brain is on vacation
<cmaloney> np
<shakes808> why is he using azure instead of apache  or nginx?  linux stack...
<shakes808> or is azure a container?  haven't messed with that at all.
<cmaloney> Azure is akin to AWS / Heroku / Google Cloud
<jrwren> azure is EVERYTHING
<jrwren> like cmaloney says. its like AWS or Google Cloud, with 100s, yes, literally 100s of things in it.
<shakes808> interesting.  I will have to check that stuffs out.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-05-16
<shakes808> morning
<_stink_> yo
<shakes808> in my news feed this morning, this band was being talked about:
<shakes808> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvD3CHA48pA
<shakes808> interesting, metal / jap pop ? haha
<cmaloney> Yeah, Babymetal is pretty awesome
<shakes808> yeah, love the music.  reminds me of the theme songs for animes
<rick_h> the boy this weekend: https://youtu.be/2JHvIDDdE3I?t=318
<rick_h> loud kids violin if you're in the office :)
<cmaloney> Nice!
 * rick_h is annoying proud dad of the boy's months of music lessons
<rick_h> "Only cost me $XXX! for that!"
<cmaloney> The two-camera setup is quite cool
<rick_h> yea, was fun to try out the cameras on video setup
<rick_h> go to about 30min mark :)
<cmaloney> I love his expression after the first piece
<rick_h> where I learn that cameras only record 30min chunks
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> and in Papyrus no less
<cmaloney> So what's recording the audio?
<rick_h> H4N I setup on a mini gorillapod under the first row benches
<rick_h> had three audio tracks, the H4N, a rode mini on the zoomed in camera, and then the native audio on the wide angle camera
 * cmaloney makes a mental note to hire rick_h for his sis-in-law's wedding
<rick_h> lol, I need to get better at focus. The AF did a bit of hunting on and off
<rick_h> I should do manual only
<cmaloney> next stop: PyOhio
<rick_h> :)
<nlts> hi
<cmaloney> hi nlts
<Nxnla> I'm considering wiping my Dell Alienware M17x R3 laptop and installing a distro of Linux.  Right now the laptop is running Windows 10 Pro 64bit, and the only issue I think it has is that the ethernet card is a qualcomm and is no longer supported with new drivers.  Should I be concerned that Linux won't install correctly, or have conflics with some of the internal hardware & configurations?
<cmaloney> you can check it with a live "disc" to see if that works
<cmaloney> also: can you point to where it says the qualcomm card will no longer be supported?
<Nxnla> Is that like running linux from a usb thumbdrive?
<cmaloney> Yeah
 * cmaloney is still stuck on the idea of using a CDROM as a live "disc". ;)
<Nxnla> I can't find it now...I had done some research on this a couple months ago and was seeing this "no longer supported" thing.  Still looking.
<notlikethesoup> man, i think the last literal live disc i made was... maybe ubuntu 11.04?
<notlikethesoup> started using usb flash drives instead around then
<Nxnla> Ok, I take back the qualcomm thing.  Nevermind.  :)
<cmaloney> No worries
<cmaloney> It's usually odd to have hardware disappear unless the manufacturer is really moribund
<cmaloney> or no longer supplies drivers
<Nxnla> I had it wrong too...it was an Atheros card...bought up by Qualcomm, but qualcomm doesn't offer drivers for it.  Said to contact the manufacturer of laptop...Dell.
<cmaloney> Ah, Atheros
<cmaloney> so it's a laptop that no longer has drivers?
<Nxnla> I was just looking to see if there was an updated driver.
<Nxnla> looks like I have it.  2013 date driver.  :|
<cmaloney> https://wiki.debian.org/WiFi
<shakes808> anyone play clash of clans that enjoys warring? :)
<rick_h> heh, I had to uninstall and leave that far behind
<shakes808> rick_h: haha gotcha.
<shakes808> clan that I am in is a bunch of friends to minimalise the drama BS
<shakes808> looking for a few more active people to give us a break, but we like to war non stop :)
<rick_h> heh, I ended up spending $$ and realized it was a bit nuts
 * rick_h has a huge aversion to "in app purchases" ever since heh
<shakes808> rick_h: with android phones  you can do survey's to get google money and work your way up to just using that :)
<cmaloney> yeah, that's how JoDee pays for Archer episodes
<shakes808> Archer == AMAZING!!!!
<shakes808> I need to catch up on those ( Netflix )
<jrwren> shakes80
<jrwren> shakes80
<jrwren> shakes80
<jrwren> SHAKES80!!!!
<shakes808> ... 8
<shakes808> ... 8
<shakes808> ... 8
<shakes808> ... 8!!!!
<shakes808> hahaha
<shakes808> you are dropping the bass? HAHA
<shakes808> disturb the peace :)
<shakes808> this band is pretty good:
<shakes808> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmfzWpp0hMc&index=4&list=RDCi5OXCSXea0
<jrwren> well they can definitely play. this sounds great.
<shakes808> https://extinctionleveleventnc.bandcamp.com/releases
<shakes808> all bassists and a drummer
<shakes808>  :)
 * shakes808 misses playing bass
<jrwren> do you still have one?
<shakes808> i think i have a bass left. it is at my buddy's house for the past 5 ish years haha :(
<shakes808> i have two acoustic guitars
<shakes808> looking to pick up the fretless dean acoustic - electric bass
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-05-17
<notlikethesoup> i have two electrics and an acoustic; i love my elec
<shakes808> morning
<shakes808> https://opensource.com/article/17/5/ktype-mechanical-keyboard-giveaway
<notlikethesoup> I just realize how silly what I said was; one of my electrics is an Epiphone Les Paul and that's the one I super love
<cmaloney> morning
<shakes808> notlikethesoup: that is a killer axe!  What style / color do you have?
<shakes808> this is what i have for a bass: http://classicandcoolguitars.co.uk/images/hohnerprobbassv/bbassvpro1.jpg
<notlikethesoup> shakes808: thanks! cherry sunburst with. black pick guard, knobs, and gold tuning pegs and pickups
<shakes808> nice
<notlikethesoup> http://media.musiciansfriend.com/is/image/MMGS7/Les-Paul-Custom-Flametop-Electric-Guitar-Wine-Red/518321000025000-00-500x500.jpg
<notlikethesoup> literally that
<notlikethesoup> I absolutely love it
<shakes808> classic
<shakes808> i had this guy too
<shakes808> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Ibanez/GSR200-4-String-Electric-Bass-519524.gc
<notlikethesoup> sadly I think there's a wiring issue; one of the pickup doesn't work
<notlikethesoup> doesn't always* work
<shakes808> should be an easy fix.
<shakes808> might just need a bit of solder
<notlikethesoup> I love that red
<notlikethesoup> yeah I've never soldered before :/
<shakes808> or just get some new pickups :)
<notlikethesoup> well I sorta think this issue is in the pickup switch
<shakes808> there isn't much that goes into that stuff.
<notlikethesoup> this sounds weird, but if I wiggle it a bit and then select that pickup, often it will work for a bit
<shakes808> a buddy of mine built his own and i was seeing pics of it throughout the process
<notlikethesoup> I forget which it is; it's the one that has less bass and mid tones
<shakes808> pretty easy
<notlikethesoup> bridge?
<shakes808> could be the pickups or the switch.  next time you need to change out the strings, you can take it apart :)
<jrwren> what makes a les paul a les paul?
<notlikethesoup> the body shape?
<notlikethesoup> I guess really that's what makes a lot of guitars what they are
<shakes808> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Paul
<notlikethesoup> though there are many similar style to a Les Paul
<jrwren> shakes808: ha! that Ibanez is on my amazon wish list :)
<shakes808> for being a cheap on, it is nice
<jrwren> surely that wikipedia page is about the person, not the guitar.
<jrwren> shakes808: yeah, i figured its a nice one to learn and play on.
<notlikethesoup> it is lol
<notlikethesoup> but you can go to the guitar from the top of that page
<jrwren> ok, whew.
<shakes808> " He was one of the pioneers of the solid-body electric guitar, which made the sound of rock and roll possible."
<jrwren> i was going to cry if it wasn't. The man changed music as we know it.
<jrwren> he invented the 4 track FFS!
<shakes808> go to guitar builder in the wiki
<shakes808> it is inspired by him
<shakes808> The Gibson Les Paul, one of the world's most popular electric guitars, was inspired by Paul's "Log".
<notlikethesoup> I don't think I've ever actually listened to Les's nusic
<notlikethesoup> or even his music
<notlikethesoup> stupid phone keyboard
<shakes808> haha :)
<shakes808> One of my acoustics looks similar to this
<shakes808> http://www.guitar-museum.com/uploads/guitar/57/300165506391-1.jpg
<shakes808> mother of pearl inlay epiphone
<jrwren> nice!
<jrwren> i've been playing on one a lot like that.
<jrwren> it was my grandfathers.
<jrwren> it plays oh so nice.
<jrwren> I've also got a  1935 or 1936 gibson kalamazoo KG21 archtop
<cmaloney> damn
<jrwren> its kind of awesome to play around on an 80yo guitar.
<notlikethesoup> hell yeah Kalamazoo
<notlikethesoup> my acoustic is pretty crap honestly
<shakes808> yeah, on that epiphone, i lowered the strings and put smaller gauge strings on it.  I have a Yamaha that the strings are lowered as well, but have normal / thicker strings on it :)
<shakes808> oh man is it!!!
<jrwren> lowered the strings?
<shakes808> my buddy's step father has an old american strat ... oh how sweet that sounds :)  and he has a mexican newer strat, still sounds nice, but not as nice as the american one :)
<cmaloney> closer to the pickups
<jrwren> ah, i see.
<cmaloney> likely different sounds / tapping abilities
<shakes808> yeah, you can lower the strings so that they are easier on the fingers.
<jrwren> i've always heard that described as adjusting the action, but I guess when the goal isn't fretboard distance, it can be called something else.
<shakes808> yeah, lowered the action.  didn't know if you knew what that meant :) sorry
<cmaloney> humbuckimg duophonic stratodopolous
<shakes808> it is so you don't have to press down as far to get the notes to play
<jrwren> yes, I need to adjust the action on my other epiphone. its so far its very difficult to play the lower frets
<shakes808> yeah, it is nice :)
<shakes808> http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o47/ANDREW_SHOULD_DIE/shim_explanation.gif
<cmaloney> nice album name
<shakes808> haha
<notlikethesoup> man i'm starting to play my guitars more, my calluses aren't what they used to be
<jrwren> i've got calluses like I've never had because I'm a new player.
<notlikethesoup> oh man
<notlikethesoup> yeah i started on acoustic and shredded the hell out of my fingers
<notlikethesoup> but i haven't hardly played the last several years
<jrwren> gotta start on accoustic with heavy strings... so that you get huge finger strength :)
<jrwren> then if you choose to do lightweight you cn really shred :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-05-18
<shakes808> not to stay on the music topic, :( http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/representative-rocker-chris-cornell-died-age-52-47480300
<shakes808> mourning :(
<dzho> yeah
<dzho> RIP
<dzho> young, too, but not too young not to have left three kids all still in school :(
<notlikethesoup> ugh
<notlikethesoup> what a terrible day for rain
<jrwren> his black hole sun won't be coming out and washing away the rain anymore
<notlikethesoup> rather, the black hole sun rose for him
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> Yeah, really sad to see this
<notlikethesoup> i've been listening to soundgarden and audioslave all morning
<jrwren> i don't have any soundgarden or audioslave :(
<shakes808> jrwren: google music / spotify / pandora?
<shakes808> youtube?
<jrwren> youtube would work. :)
<notlikethesoup> spotify!
<notlikethesoup> man i love spotify
 * cmaloney doesn't much care for grunge, but always admired Chris Cornell as one of the good ones
<notlikethesoup> grunge isn't for everyone
<notlikethesoup> but i think it produced some incredible music
<cmaloney> Yeah, ANthrax's Sound of White Noise was a decent album
<cmaloney> ;)
<jrwren> https://youtu.be/ySzrJ4GRF7s :)
<notlikethesoup> lol
<greg-g> :(
<greg-g> suicide :( :(
<cmaloney> Yeah
<cmaloney> Was it intentional or accidental?
<jrwren> autoerotic asphyxiation is dangerous. I do not recommend.
<cmaloney> Ugh
<cmaloney> So many artists died that way
<cmaloney> Kevin Gilbert, INXS frontman, Blind Melon frontman, David Carradine. :(
<dzho> kind of cruel that google is still listing future concert dates for his tour
<cmaloney> ugh
<gamerchick02> maybe it just hasn't been updated
<dzho> of the few of his songs I'm really familiar with, "like a stone" seems more apropos than "black hole sun"
<dzho> On my deathbed I will pray
<dzho> To the gods and the angels
<dzho> Like a pagan to anyone
<dzho> Who will take me to heaven
<dzho> ...
<dzho> goddamnit some ass vandalized the wikipedia page for that song, too.
<dzho> reverted
<cmaloney> Naturally.
<cmaloney> Because people are terrible
<dzho> but oh! Wikipedia got their IP address!
<dzho> (it's a mobile IPv6 address)
<dzho> man, I remember hanging at some linux conference, may have been OLF, and not being able to edit wikipedia without logging in because I was on mobile.
<dzho> it annoyed me, but seems like it would have stopped this jerk.
<dzho> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Contributions/2601:742:8004:24D0:4197:567F:4EE8:472D
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-05-19
<dzho> oh, great, applied updates have killed my sound.
<cmaloney> Ubuntu?
<cmaloney> I've had an issue with Chrome and Squeezelite duking things out
<dzho> yeah, ubuntu
<dzho> 14.04 so old news
<cmaloney> Same here
<dzho> 32 bit, also, on an 80GB spinner.
<dzho> Looking to upgrade a few things with it later this month, early next.
<dzho> in the meantime, courtesy YouTube, Cochise.
<rick_h> morning
<greg-g> afternoon
<rick_h> psh, I'm pretty sure it's not afternoon anywhere around here
<rick_h> greg-g: where are you at to to afternoon'ing at 3am your time?
<greg-g> Vienna, Austria :)
<greg-g> ttps://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Wikimedia_Hackathon_2017
<greg-g> https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Wikimedia_Hackathon_2017
<rick_h> ah, well then ok. Enjoy your afternoon :)
<greg-g> did our team offsite from Mon-Thu. Now the hackathon
<jrwren> everyday of life is a hackathon.
<greg-g> just not in person ;)
<greg-g> nor surrounded by bunches of german speaking people ;)
<jrwren> truth
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> or, for greg-g " G'day mate"
<cmaloney> (I hear Austrians really love that joke)
<greg-g> :P
<greg-g> There's a ton of souvenier shops with "No Kangaroos" patches/stickers/magnets
<cmaloney> hah
<cmaloney> guess if you have to deal with dumbass USAans the best thing to do is to laugh at their jokes while you take their money
<cmaloney> s/jokes/dumb jokes/
<greg-g> yup
<greg-g> I wasn't there, but one night a guy came up to someone on my team and asked "Are you American?". They answered yes. And the dunk dude said "Good. I'm American as fuck!"
<cmaloney> "Thank you, stereotype"
<rick_h> I always hate the drunk folks outdoors in europe going "heh, you must be american"
<rick_h> and then you have to wonder where this is going to go
<cmaloney> That too
<cmaloney> I'm naturally defensive of strangers in public
<cmaloney> "Are you..." "Um...."
<_stink_> pretend to be canadiaen?
<_stink_> -e
<_stink_> +a
<cmaloney> "Um, no eh? I'm like a frickin Canadian sorry eh"
<cmaloney> "you hoser"
<_stink_> you're a dead ringer
<cmaloney> thank you
<jrwren> its funny as an american with those interactions too.
<jrwren> in USA, if someone is drunk and in your face like that, you are probbly about to get your ass kicked.
<jrwren> in EU, it seems people are drunk and in peoples face without the ass kicking much more often.
<greg-g> they're a less violent people?
<jrwren> in my opionion based only on anecdotal evidence, yes.
<greg-g> yeah, same here, but then you know... world war I... II... all that violent history ;)
<jrwren> nearly 100 yrs ago!
<jrwren> :)
<cmaloney> WEll, to be fair, Belgium was in the way
<cmaloney> what's a load of Germans supposed to do?
<greg-g> drink their beer?
<cmaloney> tehy tried that, but the Belgians apparently didn't care for that
 * cmaloney is listening to Dan Crlin's podcast about WW I
<cmaloney> previously nnever found it that fascinating as it seemed like primitive WW II, but man did it set the stage
<greg-g> nice. I am woefully uninformed
<cmaloney> It's a good listen
<cmaloney> not sure about the scholarship, but he makes it entertaining
<dzho> oh, I really liked his thing about the battle of stalingrad
<dzho> I ended up buying the ebook version of one of the books he referenced in it.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-05-20
<cmaloney> http://decafbad.net/2017/05/19/celebrating-our-anniversary/
<_stink_> cmaloney++
<cmaloney> Thank you.
<greg-g> cmaloney: awesome
<jrwren> cmaloney: happy aniversary.
<cmaloney> Thank you.
<jrwren> showing lilly the "nothing else matters" video... i forgot just how nerdy metalica looks in this video.
<cmaloney> heh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-05-21
<cmaloney> MOrning
<gamerchick02> g'day
<gamerchick02> what's on the schedule for this rainy sunday?
<cmaloney> Grocery shopping
<cmaloney> getting cleaned up
<cmaloney> coffee
<cmaloney> not in that order
<cmaloney> or at the same time
<gamerchick02> haha!
<gamerchick02> i've gotten coffee and my plan for today is nothing.
<gamerchick02> i'll go grocery shopping tomorrow. hopefully it won't be raining
<cmaloney> Yeah
<gamerchick02> if you have an attached garage it's not so bad but i don't so it's a pain to slog through the wet to get my stuff up to the apartment
<cmaloney> Well, sadly Meijer gets cranky if you pull your car into the store
<gamerchick02> LOL so true!!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-05-14
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> does flatpak not have a place folks can stick things?
<rick_h_> I'm curious on what the actual fallout was. e.g. did the confinement bits do their job?
<rick_h_> or were they put in as --classic or something that allowed it to do bad things still
<jrwren> the prob was a bitcoin miner, so it didn't really have to break confinement, it only needed to use CPU
<jrwren> and GPU
<rick_h_> jrwren: right, but how's that different than what folks can do with any other place to upload software?
<jrwren> its not. it is snap getting a bad rep for something that could happen anywhere.
<jrwren> its not likely to happen in core debian or ubuntu because that software is all built from source and reviewed, unlike these new binary distribution mechanisms.
<jrwren> But really, it just as likely could have been a PPA.
<jrwren> The difference is that one has to opt into a PPA. Snap is there by default in ubuntu now.
<rick_h_> Yea, I'll be curious how folks handle it internally
<cmaloney> good morning
<waldo323> good morning
<rick_h_> party
<jrwren> Good morning.
<cmaloney> rick_h_: JoDee is experimenting with pour-over coffee
<rick_h_> cmaloney: hah, fun stuff
<cmaloney> we didn't go "full Rick" though. Not yet.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: one tip, I found to really grind fine if possible
<cmaloney> We didn't get the burr grinder yet
<rick_h_> hah ok
<cmaloney> mostly because finding bean coffee locally is a real PITA
<dzho> so, I've got this automatic drip coffee maker that takes the cone filters. It has this spring loaded stopper so you can pour from a half-brewed carafe: Remove the carafe and the stopper holds up (most of) the liquid still in the cone.
<cmaloney> (we have a mill and brew coffee maker and grind in the basket)
<cmaloney> dzho: you're half-way there
<rick_h_> cmaloney: http://a.co/6t4rcWt great way to meditate the morning away :P
<dzho> I do this thing where I wet the grounds the night before to let them soak.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, I mail order from peets
<jrwren> dang, I should try pour over.
<dzho> Wegmans and Costco carry Peets here.
<rick_h_> dzho: cool
<jrwren> its probably easier than french press.
<rick_h_> I find it less bitter since you get more of the smaller ground bits out
<rick_h_> the fresh press isn't fine enough and over time the coffee will get worse while it sits in the mug
<dzho> I was inspired to try this when I tried cold brew and then had a total mess on my hands trying to pour grounds+liquid around to filter it.
<rick_h_> and the pour over let's me do iced/cold coffee really well. I make up a pitcher on the weekend and then have a glass of iced coffee each morning
<rick_h_> 60g of ground light roast coffee, pour over with 800g of kettle water + 300g of fresh cold water and yummy
<brousch> The coffee grit is the best part of French press. Who doesn't like to chew their coffee?
<rick_h_> lol
<dzho> heh
<jrwren> brousch: well, when I grind my own its easy, to make a large grind perfect for french press
<jrwren> but since preground is always sized for drip, yes, the grit is terrible.
<brousch> I have had Biggby grind it, but it isn't large enough. The grinder at Meijer is large enough, but there's always residue from other people's grinds in there
<dzho> hell is other people's grinds
<rick_h_> yea, I've never roasted myself but I love grinding myself
<rick_h_> I used to pre-grind and keep a bunch in the rv trailer but missed the fresher grind so now have that little hand grinder which works well
<rick_h_> but can be a bit of noise/work in the morning lol
<dzho> we used to visit a friend's cottage. The hand grinder shook the whole place.
<jrwren> brousch: buy your own grinder?
<jrwren> rick_h_: oh! i love those little hand grinders!
<brousch> I have a small one. I guess I could experiment and fine tune it
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, nice simple and works well
<jrwren> dzho: that sounds like a big table mount grinder. Those are cool too.
<dzho> yeah.
<jrwren> i use this, it is inexpensive enough and does a good job: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000AR7SY/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<jrwren> have had it for 7yrs or so, and its still going.
<rick_h_> nice, burr is the key. I used a bladed one at first and that was a disaster
<jrwren> same.
<rick_h_> then I went all in http://a.co/8xBpaFt
<jrwren> nice!
<dzho> someone got a burred hand grinder to recommend?
<rick_h_> yea, it's like the kitchen aid mixers, last one you'll ever buy kind of things
<rick_h_> dzho: that one I linked is what I use when camping that's burr hand grinder
<rick_h_> http://a.co/6t4rcWt
<dzho> oh thanks for reposting it I didn't look far enough back
<rick_h_> dzho: yea my bad, I realized it was probably more helpful to just link again :)
 * rick_h_ blames monday
<dzho> yes, let's do that
<waldo323> I thought there were a few local places that brought beans in, one right by i3detroit
<jrwren> what do you mean? to roast? there are lots of local roasts. Roos Roast in Ann Arbor for example.
<cmaloney> I'm talking about selection at Meijer
<cmaloney> seems they have a hard time not bringing everything in already ground
<jrwren> 100% agree.
<jrwren> especially if you are limited to decaf :(
<cmaloney> Oh you're screwed if you can only drink decaf
<cmaloney> at that point you're better served by the Keurig
<cmaloney> which is sad
<jrwren> I had to give up caffeine. :(  I went threw withdrawal. It wasn't pretty.
<rick_h_> yea, I have to remind myself to stick to one in the morning and to skip every so often
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-05-15
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning
<_stink_> yo
<greg-g> afternoon
 * greg-g is in barcelona
<rick_h_> greg-g: oooh, nice place
<greg-g> yeah, and this hotel is faaaaancy
<waldo323_> good morning
<widox> morning
<cmaloney> greg-g: Niiice.
<DrDaemonEye> hey, how is everyone doing?
<waldo323_> pretty well, it is really nice out and I even got to take walk outside during lunch
<DrDaemonEye> nice!
<cmaloney> Awesome
<DrDaemonEye> I plan on going to go have a cigar after work
<jrwren> i plan to kayak and run. i'm not sure which order yet though.
<DrDaemonEye> nice!
<DrDaemonEye> I might go wander the arb here in Ann Arbor as well
<jrwren> hrm... maybe i'll cycle instead. I just don't know.
<waldo323_> ooo i should see if my bike needs work
<cmaloney> I know my bike needs work
<cmaloney> hasn't been ridden in quite a while. :(
<DrDaemonEye> I just fixed up mine... I actually need to get out for a ride soon
<waldo323_> I'm not fond of fax lines
<waldo323_> </rant>
<flipsidecreation> I keep thinking we are done with analog lines, then I get another client that needs analog lines fixed
<flipsidecreation> perhaps 2019 will be the end of analog lines
 * DrDaemonEye pretends to be a modem
<DrDaemonEye> flipsidecreation: sadly, there is still a lot of the U.S. where analog lines and satilites are the only viable ways to go
<flipsidecreation> true, but I am here in the city and many companies don't want to spend the money upgrading their old phone systems
<DrDaemonEye> yep
<jrwren> I haven't use a work phone line in over 10 yrs.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-05-16
<jrwren> "LXD 3.1 will only be made available as a snap package. We will not be uploading it as a deb to Ubuntu 18.10 or through backports to previous releases."
<jrwren> Well, then does it really exist then?  :)
<cmaloney> jrwren: They still have some backports
<cmaloney> but yeah,if they wanted to kill LXD this would be the way to do it
<cmaloney> but w/e.
<jrwren> yeah, its dead. it is snap only from this point forward.
<jrwren> I'm sure it will continue because some canonical customer is using it, but its not a growth product.
<rick_h_> I don't know, it has a large user base outside of ubuntu
<jrwren> Its true. I only mean that it is dead to me. :)
<jrwren> People will do ANYTHING to get their spotify on the desktop.
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> I meant lxd vs snaps
<rick_h_> lxd is used outside of ubuntu
<jrwren> oh! duh.
<jrwren> lol. I should go back to bed :)
<rick_h_> snaps, yea I guess that's getting some outside ubuntu traction
<jrwren> I can only barely imagine LXD being the right solution for things. I think it is because it is a little niche and I have poor imagination.
<jrwren> I'm just bitter becasue I really like LXD but I really dislike snap. I feel like they are taking it away from me.
<rick_h_> actually with the gpu pass through and such it's big in HPC atm
<rick_h_> we've got several folks poking at it as a lot faster than VMs for scale but more useful than a docker container
<jrwren> Makes sense.
<brousch> We use LXC, but not LXD
<cmaloney> LXD is really nice. I like LXD a lot
<cmaloney> It's the quickest way for me to spin up a "what does this do" machine
<cmaloney> but if LXC / LXD weren't available I'd probably switch to Vagrant
<cmaloney> Thing is by making it snaps only they've essentially told the world "you have to be all-in to the Ubuntu way of doing things"
<cmaloney> and that hasn't worked well in the past
<cmaloney> It might have worked had Docker not completely changed how folks think about containers
<cmaloney> And by changed I mean become synonymous with
<jrwren> https://www.gnu.org/software/guix/blog/2018/tarballs-the-ultimate-container-image-format/ lol
<cmaloney> jrwren: Search your feelings. You know it to be true
<jrwren> its pretty close to true.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-05-17
<cmaloney> JoDee and I are celebrating 15 years of wedded bliss today
<jrwren> Congrats. Happy Anniversary.
<cmaloney> Thank you
<cmaloney> Also: blast from the past:
<cmaloney> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SyQuest_EZ_135_Drive
<jrwren> The anti Zip drive!
<cmaloney> I had one of these
<cmaloney> I remember it being pretty nice, but constrained
<cmaloney> had to get a Jaz drive much later on
<jrwren> I had one of these: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castlewood_Orb_Drive
<cmaloney> Nice!
<jrwren> I almost never used it. What a waste of money.
<jrwren> if I had spent that $200-$300 on AAPL shares instead... :)   hahahahahaha
<cmaloney> Yeah, that would have worked
<jrwren> I have absolutely no idea what happened to that thing.
<waldo323_> i remember thinking the ls120 disks were cool
<cmaloney> Yeah, floptical all the way
<jrwren> are those the drives that read 1.44 disks too?
<jrwren> yeah, those WERE cool.
<jrwren> https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/17/17364004/nest-goes-offline-thermostats-locks-cameras-alarms
<jrwren> why I don't ahve smart stuff in my home ;)
<flipsidecreation> They are all dumb devices now
<flipsidecreation> Apparently this stopped the Dropcams form working as well, so no security footage
<jrwren> when I got a new furnace and AC, they asked, do you want a nest or some wifi thermostat. I said "no."
<flipsidecreation> I have thought about building a thermostat control system with a PI or some other devices that I am in control of
<jrwren> Have you investigated it at all? Its kind of tricky because of the voltage of those wires.
<jrwren> Need something to step down to the 5v of PI GPIO AFAICT
<flipsidecreation> I was just going to use a relay module
<jrwren> that works. :)
<jrwren> or does it? I think there are analog signals on those wires.
<flipsidecreation> All you need to do is open or close them to turn the system on and off
<jrwren> oh, cool.
<flipsidecreation> when my thermostat died I was warming up my house with two alligator clips to close the circuit.
<jrwren> :)
<jrwren> Its the OTHER wires that I'm thinking of.
<waldo323_> i think the need is pretty great to have an on premise home hub for smart devices which can control all of a home's smart devices and doesn't rely on external network connection
<cmaloney> https://www.peppercarrot.com/article440/episode-25-there-are-no-shortcuts
<jrwren> yes, and most providers want to sell you that hub, which also happens to send every event to their cloud services for reasons.
<waldo323_> "if I win the lotto"... I'd start a company that doesn't want your event data...
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-05-18
<waldo323_> good morning
<greg-g> hola
<waldo323_> como estas?
<cmaloney> aGOod morning
<jrwren> so... ya know how some peopel say that JS ain't so bad these day. It took me all of an hour to learn that is an absolute lie.
<jrwren> Good morning.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Now now now ECMASCript 6 is amazeballs
<cmaloney> it's like JavaScript is a real language now instead of a series of poorly-though-out hacks
<cmaloney> but then again, when you're coming from a series of pooly thought out hacks I'm sure anything looks good by comparison
<jrwren> nope.
<jrwren> its still hell, not matter what you say.
<jrwren> e.g.
<jrwren> n=["hi","mom"]
<jrwren> now turn that into `{hi :"mom"}` programmatically.
<jrwren> I'm so dumb I don't know how.
<jrwren> {n[0]:n[1]} doesn't work
<jrwren> Object.create({n[0]:n[1]}) doesn't work.
<jrwren> i'm just too stpuid to ever JS.
<cmaloney> jrwren: bar = {}
<cmaloney> jrwren: bar[foo[0]] = foo[1]
<cmaloney> (stack overflow)
<cmaloney> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4215737/convert-array-to-object
<jrwren> wow. i'm dumb.
<cmaloney> Nah, you're doing something that I thought you could do
<cmaloney> but apparently the syntax isn't there for it
<jrwren> now how to do the same thing here: hash.substring(1).split('&').map( p => p.split('=') )//.reduce( (t,n) => Object.assign(t,{ n[0]: n[1] }),{})
<cmaloney> rewrite it in Python
<cmaloney> ;)
<jrwren> i wish.
<cmaloney> I find JavaScript syntax rather impenetrable when folks try to be clever
<jrwren> i'd be done already if it were asm, I feel.
<cmaloney> And that's coming from someone who used to make money doing Perl
<jrwren> zomg, it works. thank cmaloney
<jrwren> shit = hash.substring(1).split('&').map( p => p.split('=') ).reduce( (t,n) => { t[n[0]]=n[1]; return t; } ,{});
<cmaloney> jrwren: Woo hoo!
<jrwren> dude, me too. I think i've still written more perl than js, even though I haven't written perl in 11 yrs.
<cmaloney> I still have NFC what that does. :)
<jrwren> it turns a & separated list of pairs sparated by = into a dictionary.
<cmaloney> It looks like it's doing URL hashing but I'm just going off of keywords
<cmaloney> Ah
<jrwren> blah=foo&bar=baz becomes {blah:"foo", "bar":"baz"}
<jrwren> its a damn shame it isn't cleaner still.
<cmaloney> right
<brousch> Seems like there should be a lib for that
<brousch> url unmangling
<jrwren> JS has no stdlib.
<jrwren> i hate npm so I refuse to pull modules
<jrwren> and... you just asked for a lib for 1 line of code.
<brousch> Welcome to JS
<jrwren> thank you for your kindness. I decline the welcome. I'd rather not enter or join.
<greg-g> hahaha
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> to be fair, that one line of code should be a lib. ;)
<cmaloney> but because JavaScript is a write-only language anyway (JavaScript minification anyone?) it makes sense to just chain a bunch of functions together
<jrwren> i disagree strongly.
<jrwren> it should be in the JS stdlib, one that all browsers ship, but if not that, then I don't want it as a 3rd party lib.
<brousch> Good luck making that happen
<jrwren> it never will.
<jrwren> but it won't matter because node stdlib might get something and then node will compile to webasm and you'll never have a clue what is executing on your machine, just like now, only more so.
<brousch> I miss jquery
<cmaloney> jquery is still out there
<cmaloney> but now we have about 15 other layers on top of it
<cmaloney> we're making it so our abstractions have abstracted abstractions on abstractions
<greg-g> every problem can be solved with another layer of abstraction
<jrwren> jquery select is built into the browser now!
<jrwren> it turns out it is built into the browser.
<jrwren> x = new URLSearchParams(stringwithampersandandequals) ; x.get("foo") -> bar
<cmaloney> Hah, that's awesome
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-05-19
<jrwren> https://play0ad.com/new-release-0-a-d-alpha-23-ken-wood/
<cmaloney> nice!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-05-20
<_stink_> woah awesome
<_stink_> anyone tried it?
<cmaloney> I tried it a while back but I have a hard time with real-tie games
#ubuntu-us-mi 2020-05-11
<mrgoodcat> is the terminal bell what you're looking for?
<mrgoodcat> if so, it's just a special character that when printed to the terminal causes it to ring the bell
<mrgoodcat> https://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Intel-NUCs-5-Nvidia-Jetson-TK1s-Mini-PC-1u-Single-Board-Computer-Array/202977104873 this seems like a decent deal. couple of my coworkers picked one up
<cmaloney> RAM and HDD removed, so you'll need to at least find 10 sticks for these things
<mrgoodcat> yes
<cmaloney> That said, looks like a pretty sweet deal
<mrgoodcat> I was considering it, but having to spend another grand on parts and not having any real need for a local cluster means i probably won't
<jrwren> first time using restic for backups. I'm impressed. really nice experience.
<cmaloney> Looks nice
<cmaloney> would be interested to see how restore works
<cmaloney> Oh, it has FUSE support
<cmaloney> that makes me really interested, because Duplicity's restores are a right pain
<jrwren> i'm backing up to B2 right now.
<jrwren> the exclude-from works perfectly. and I can verify the size before and using `du --exclude-from=`
<jrwren> and when something wasn't working I was able to read the easy to read Go source on github and realize its my fault with a / instead of a : (I was reading the docs wrongly)
<cmaloney> heh
<_stink_> jrwren: what are you using for a backup repository?
<jrwren> b2
<rick_h> <3 b2
<jrwren> yeah, 1/4 the price of S3, and i love their blogging about storage
<rick_h> yea, I use them through my synology setup to sync off everything off site
<jrwren> i'm just very happy to have stuff going offsite again. I'd definitely let my offsite backups lapse for a while.
<greg-g> +1 to b2
<rick_h> greg-g:  how's the family doing in lock down?
<cmaloney> rick_h: Hey, welcome back!
<cmaloney> What's B2?
<cmaloney> Ah: https://www.backblaze.com/b2/cloud-storage.html
<jrwren> backblaze's object storage api
<rick_h> cmaloney:  wheeee sorry was on holiday last week and literally locked my laptop in a cabinet for the week
<rick_h> didn't realize I got logged out until back to work today
<cmaloney> rick_h: heh
<cmaloney> No worries. Just wondered how (and where) you were. :)
<rick_h> still hiding in NC
<cmaloney> Wow. How are you both holding up?
<rick_h> Doing not too bad all things considered. What is it, week 9 living here in an RV?
<cmaloney> I think so
<rick_h> how's MI holding up?
<rick_h> the numbers game up there still seems :/
<cmaloney> Still on lockdown
<cmaloney> but of course now we have a bunch of walmart camo fuckwits that think they should overthrow the governor
<cmaloney> so that's nice
<cmaloney> Had a jitsi conference with my parents yesterday
<jrwren> and MI Militia saying that police will not be allowed to enter a barbar shop that wants to open.
<cmaloney> they have NFC what it's working
<rick_h> yea, nothing like idiots destroying your remaining bits of faith in humanity
<jrwren> the extremists are amazingly stupid.
<cmaloney> rick_h: Pretty sure those bits were already overwritten a long time ago
<cmaloney> probably with porn
<cmaloney> but w/e
<rick_h> yea, but the restore partition keeps trying to bring back a little bit to seed hope
<rick_h> lol
<cmaloney> JoDee's busily trying to talk my mom through Ancestry stuff
<cmaloney> and pretty sure she's going to blow up
<rick_h> hah, that's such a can of worms I just stay away
<greg-g> rick_h: mostly OK. Doing a lot of gardening. But boy was it annoying moving to a new city to get good school options for Rowan and then, BAM, no school ;)
<rick_h> greg-g:  ouch yea
<jrwren> yay gardening. I just got 1yd of compost delivered. Am thinking I should have got 5. lol.
<rick_h> greg-g:  the school situation sucks so bad. I don't know about over there but they're just sending home a spreadsheet with maybe 10 tasks that take 10-15min each to complete for a week
<greg-g> jrwren: heh, we got 1.5 truckbed loads of manure, going back for another full load this week :)
<jrwren> greg-g: wait... you moved away from petaluma?
<greg-g> jrwren: yep! to Ojai, CA
<jrwren> whoa, cool.
<greg-g> rick_h: heh, well, for his school they've done the online thing but it's pretty hit/miss. We're supplementing with other things (dreambox etc)
<jrwren> oh dang greg-g you moved from nocal to socal. that is like a whole new state.
<greg-g> heh, it really is. So much more style (a la NYC levels) and this town is even more woo woo than the northbay was (somehow!)
<greg-g> I've started 3 of my 4 lines with "heh" .... :(
<jrwren> Ojai a pretty small town?
<greg-g> yeah, officially around 6-7k, the whole area is probably around 10k. Mostly day-spas for LA folks.
<jrwren> ha!
<greg-g> but it's a really highly affluent area so the number of alternative school options (and even public school options) are really good
<jrwren> sounds great.
<jrwren> its cali... it is all affluent to me.
<greg-g> true...
<greg-g> man I can't wait until we can move away. I'm going to have so much equity. Too bad my spending cash isn't a ton right now :(
<jrwren> ya know how a lot of non USA folks have this false impression of USA... everyone rich... streets paved with gold... that old trope?  Well, that is how I view Calif.
<jrwren> what ya need spending cash for anyway? :)
<greg-g> haha, our roads are better than Michigan's in some areas :)
<greg-g> jrwren: no idea, it all goes to home (mortgage plus improvements) and tuition/schooling
<greg-g> what is a "splurg"? ;)
<jrwren> ;)
<jrwren> well, for me... it was a new mocha pot, and 4lb of coffee from a nice roaster. That was my splurg. Does that count.
<rick_h> oooh, roaster eh?
 * rick_h just pays peets to roast for him
<jrwren> no no... I didn't buy the roaster.
<jrwren> I bought roasted beans.
<jrwren> https://andersonscoffee.com
<jrwren> not expensive, even after the shipping.
<jrwren> and so far... VERY good.
<rick_h> oh, ok. When you said "a nice roaster" I thought you meant the machine vs the beans
<jrwren> I mean... Roos in Ann Arbor is probably just as good... :)
<rick_h> greg-g:  the things we do for kids :P
<jrwren> I've considered roasting my own... but decided it is not a hobby I wish to get into
<rick_h> yea same
<cmaloney> Ojai is where David Allen and GTD folks are
<mrgoodcat> rick_h: grats on the new job
<mrgoodcat> er new position anyways
<mrgoodcat> jrwren: home roasting is a great way to save money though, even when you consider the absurd cost of roasters
<mrgoodcat> green beans cost nothing compared to roasted beans
<jrwren> don't tempt me ;)
<mrgoodcat> i've been considering it myself lately. been going through ~.5 lb per week
<mrgoodcat> I was thinking that would calm down when i went back to the office, but it's looking like my return date may actually be N/A
<jrwren> well, i think i've just bought a few months of coffee... maybe in a few months I'll re-eval
<mrgoodcat> even aside from the fact my office isn't opening any time soon, I think i'm going to be fully remote from here on out
<jrwren> yay remote!
<jrwren> remote work really is nice. I love the hours saved from no commute
<mrgoodcat> indeed. better commute, better coffee, quieter
<mrgoodcat> my whole team is in austria so it's not like i'm missing out on face time
<mrgoodcat> and since i work as an open source mainatainer, most of my "coworkers" aren't even at my company anyways
<cmaloney> I love remote work
<cmaloney> only downside for working from home contact is vacation time costs money.
<cmaloney> I don't know why it always feels like something is wrong whenever code starts to work
<mrgoodcat> lol
<cmaloney> I just converted over some code from python 2 to python3 and now I'm wary.
<cmaloney> like, is is writing everything in Sanskrit now?
<mrgoodcat> I was still learning python when the shift happened so I consider myself more of a native py3 person than py2
<cmaloney> You're lucky
<mrgoodcat> not really. I ended up writing javascript professionally
<mrgoodcat> good thing i dodged that pythong versioning bullet tho
<cmaloney> I mean, it's not quite the cultural whiplash that is going to descend on the Perl community whever they figure out what happens with that transition
<cmaloney> Meh, it's not been that bad
<mrgoodcat> neither has JS to be honest
<cmaloney> but it does take some fundamentals and rearrange them
<cmaloney> JS started getting useful when they stopped trying to bolt on OO to it
<mrgoodcat> I write 99.9% typescript which removes a lot of the warts of JS
<mrgoodcat> and I target node, which means I don't have to worry about browser compatibility most of the time
<cmaloney> That's blessed
<mrgoodcat> is that above or below lucky in the hierarchy
<cmaloney> I don't mind JavaScript but the web front-end is... bleh.
<cmaloney> It's up there with lucky
<mrgoodcat> even when I have to target browser, I'm writing a tracing libary. don't have to worry about the dom
#ubuntu-us-mi 2020-05-12
<Scary_Guy> @mrgoodcat no not the bell.  Though if they included those at prompts that would be awesome I guess.  It's more about it actually getting used.
<greg-g> OK, it's late where ya'll are but: If I were in the market for "a thing I can put in the living room to play movies via things like Netflix and Amazon Prime but also some stuff I have locally on a NAS or laptop, whatever is easier" what should I get?
<greg-g> And good effing lord did we do something wrong to the humble "TV" that I now have to type all that ^ to reference what I want now.
<OERIAS> Hello Michigan
<OERIAS> may I ask a university question?
<OERIAS> is UMich good for CS?
<jrwren> yes, very.
<rick_h> greg-g:  I've followed wirecutter lately and been done ok. Just don't get anything vizio ugh
<jrwren> what's wrong with vizio?
<cmaloney> They're a privacy nightmare, and believe that selling your information is the only way to sell cheap TVs.
<rick_h> ugh, I got one for the rv and it's a mess. Can't remove apps, get ads when you turn on the tv, and then there's the privacy issues/etc
<rick_h> and it's slow and a pita to use and /me throws tv against rocks
<greg-g> got it, no vizio. I was looking at the Roku TVs. There's a used 55" Samsung roku tv for sale relatively near by
<rick_h> honestly, the best things are getting tvs without all the crap in them and then going roku + chromecast and works a ton better.
<jrwren> costs more... cuz the cheapo TVs they make money on all the spying and ads that you just mentioned :(
<rick_h> yea, but at least then I could upgrade my roku to the new one with 4k support and such vs a whole new everything
<rick_h> and ime here with limited wifi the tv will choke on a disney+ movie on the app, but it'll cast just fine from my phone
<rick_h> so the apps don't seem to do as well with streaming qulity/adjustments
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'd try to get the most stripped-down TV possible and then connect a separate device
<cmaloney> it's when they put the device in the TV that things go horribly wrong
<jrwren> thankfully, that has not been my experience.
<jrwren> but I'm guessing it is because my TV is just old enough and yet just new enough.
<jrwren> and we only use the amazon app built into the TV
<jrwren> and the TV is wired, not wifi.
<rick_h> heh yea so we don't use amazon but disney+, netflix, and of course the tv doesn't have google play but that's where my movies live I pay for/rent a lot so that I can only cast from my phone
<jrwren> ugh :(
<rick_h> always a juggle of stringing wires together just right
<jrwren> i wonder if there is a kodi app for google play.
<jrwren> ugh... search for that and you get kodi on the google play app store.
<rick_h> yea https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.xbmc.kodi and then you can cast that using chromecast/etc it looks like
<jrwren> yeah, I was thinking the inverse.
<jrwren> kodi on an rpi running an app that lets you play google play videos.
<rick_h> oic
<jrwren> but sounds like google play videos has no api and is proprietary.
<rick_h> with this lock down I've been consuming enough media stuff I'm debating going back to having an android tablet
<rick_h> as I hate watching stuff on my phone but anything that's too adult I can't watch because I'm in this trailer with the boy.
<jrwren> because greg-g's original question included, "also some stuff I have locally on a NAS..>" which IMO kodi is the best for.
<rick_h> yea, that would help with that. I think some tvs even have plex apps but all depends
<greg-g> jrwren: I was looking at kodi, but all the guides on getting netflix/amazon video setup included random (and different! depending on which guide I read) github repos for the plugins :/
<jrwren> right.
<jrwren> I'd not use it for that.
<greg-g> github user accounts like "XSkullKillerXX" (made up, but close)
<jrwren> I'd get a roku for those, and an rpi3 (because 4 gets too hot) for kodi
<greg-g> ahhhhh
<jrwren> either 4 gets too hot, or I have a bad 4, because my 4 crashes WAY too much :(
<jrwren> I mean... $40 for roku, $35 for rpi and you probably have an unused microsd for the rpi, and you are set.
<jrwren> IMO.
<greg-g> bummer, I just have a 4, but can get a 3 of course ;) (need to leave one avail for fun projects with rowan)
<jrwren> well, if your 4 isn't in use, then it is definitely worth trying with kodi.
<jrwren> kodi's twitch app has been nice to watch some of the recent live concerts on the TV instead of laptop.
<zarozombie> everyone having fun?
<cmaloney> So far so good. Yourself?
<cmaloney> Apparently FedEx is just not going to deliver our wine
<cmaloney> I hope the driver enjoys our rotgut
<zarozombie> funny fedex has refused to pick up at aaa lately...
<cmaloney> well, it wouldn't sting nearly as much if the FedEx truck wasn't outside our house on Sunday, stopped, and then drove off
<rick_h> oh noes!
<cmaloney> I mean, I'm not a monster. I understand that transferring things from point A to point B takes time. But seeing two trucks on Sunday with a promise that it would be delivered on Sunday, and having a delivery truck make a notable effort to stop in front of our house makes me leery that it will ever happen
<waldo323_> what kind of wine?
<cmaloney> St. Julian
<cmaloney> so it's not something like 21 year old Brandy or Cognac or what-not
<cmaloney> or a 1944 Margaux
<waldo323_> hmm i don't have any of that, and haven't been drinking what is here
<cmaloney> St. Julian is a Michigan winery
<cmaloney> so we were hoping it would show up before our anniversary (on a lark)
<cmaloney> Since we're not going to Frankenmuth this year
<waldo323_> used to pass the signs for it along i94
<waldo323_> which day is that?
<cmaloney> and St.Julian makes a lot of Frankenmuth wines
<cmaloney> Sunday
<cmaloney> https://www.wine-searcher.com/find/margaux+medoc+bordeaux+france/1944
<waldo323_> while what i have isn't st julian's if i have something you could use i'd be happy to give it to you
<waldo323_> (if it can be done safely)
<cmaloney> waldo323_: No worries. thank you
<cmaloney> Actually my parents got us some proseco (Kirkland) so we're all set
<cmaloney> It's more the principle than anything
<waldo323_> ah :)
<cmaloney> since I tolkd JoDee that FedEx might be better than UPS ground
<cmaloney> and FedEx is my least favorite carrier next to DHL
<rick_h> oh geeze, dhl is the worst
<cmaloney> Yeah, DHL has a package compression algorithm.
<rick_h> lol, and a routing algorithm that weights towards moving away from you as much as towards you
<cmaloney> That's just efficiency.
<zarozombie> truck stop and drove by that was a good laugh for me...sorry
<cmaloney> No worries. My life is comedy
<greg-g> cmaloney: happy early anniversary :)
<jrwren> i used to drink a lot of St. Julian when I was younger and drank wine :)
<jrwren> happy anniversary cmaloney
<rick_h> cmaloney:  congrats sir congrats
<cmaloney> Thanks!
<zarozombie> 2 more week and my first batch of homemade wine will be done :D
<zarozombie> how may year is it now?
<cmaloney> 17 years
<cmaloney> Though we've known each other 27 years
<zarozombie> 10 is good xp b4 marrage my opinion
<jrwren> i only lasted 6... almost 7
<zarozombie> mine was 3ish lol
<cmaloney> I mean, it was more logistics that kept us from getting married beforehand
<cmaloney> she was in school so I didn't want to screw up her loans and what-not
<cmaloney> so we got married when she went to grad school
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: o/ decade club
<mrgoodcat> congrats
<mrgoodcat> kim and I also dated for 10 years before getting married, if that wasn't clear
<cmaloney> <3
<cmaloney> https://jitsi.decafbad.net/MichiganUsrGroupMeeting20200512
#ubuntu-us-mi 2020-05-13
<brian__> Found an interesting quirk with checking out books from the Internet Archive.
<brian__> Apparently you can continue reading a book after your loan period has expired if you still have the book open in your browser window when the loan expires.
<cmaloney> Yeah, and one other quirk is you can preview any page
<cmaloney> just have to mangle the URL
<cmaloney> That said, I would never recommend doing this to our good friends at the INternet Archive.
<brian__> My mistake... My loan is still active for today. :)
<cmaloney> Ah, good deal
<cmaloney> we got our wine
<cmaloney> https://jitsi.decafbad.net/CoffeeHouseCodersRoyalOak2020513
#ubuntu-us-mi 2020-05-14
<jrwren> TIL: vfat isn't exfat in linux.  use mkfs.exfat
<jrwren> and mount -t exfat, not -t vfat
<jrwren> the exfat lets you have files over 4GB. the vfat does not
#ubuntu-us-mi 2020-05-15
<Scary_Guy> Anyone know where I can find the navi10_mes.bin firmware?  It seems not to exist but my kernel really wants it with the latest upgrade in Debian.
<jrwren> TIL: sudo apt install systemd-container ; machinectl list
<brian__> Looks interesting. How well does it work in practice?
<jrwren> i've no idea.
<jrwren> something to look into later.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2020-05-16
<llua> i've been using it since it was created
<llua> its a nice wrapper around nspawn
<cmaloney> morning
<jrwren> where do you get images? or do you build your own?
<Scary_Guy> https://www.unixtutorial.org/projects-start-tmux-instead-of-login-prompt-on-tty1/ totally what I was looking for.
<jrwren> thats interesting
<jrwren> i haven't done that since before systemd or upstart.
<jrwren> not sure how it is done these days
